# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2012



## SiK (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
da nun die ersten Termine drauÃen sind, leg ich mal geschwind die Liste an. Ihr dÃ¼rft mir gerne weitere Termine nennen, auch per PN, dann halte ich die Liste aktuell und fÃ¼ge weitere Infos hinzu 


*MÃ¤rz:*
4. MÃ¤rz: Easyphone Enduro VTT dâEsneux 2012 - Esneux (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=21

*April:*
1. April: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 #1 - Wissembourg (Elsass, Frankreich)
29. April: Easyphone Cup (Patric Maes) Enduro - Sart Tilman (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15

*Mai:*
05.-06. Mai: MÃ©TaBief Open Enduro (Frankreich) - Enduro Rennen, 5 Wertungen - http://metabief.openenduro.com/
08. Mai: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 #2 - Sainte Marie aux Mines (Elsass, Frankreich)
17.-18. Mai: BDR Enduro-Serie #2: Winterberg (Dirtmasters 17.-20. Mai)  (*Deutschland*) - http://enduroseries.net/
27. Mai: Easyphone Cup (Patric Maes) Enduro: Ovifat (Belgien) -  http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15

*Juni:*
02.-03. Juni: Enduro des Hautes Vosges  - La Bresse (Elsass, Frankreich) - 8 WertungsprÃ¼fungen - http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/
03. Juni:  Wartburg-Enduro Eisenach (*Deutschland*) - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9553108&postcount=492
21.-24. Juni: The Blast 2 - Vogesen (Frankreich) - 8 WertungsprÃ¼fungen - http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/2011/12/the-blast-2/
22.-24. Juni: Trailtrophy Latsch (Italien) - 3-Tages Enduro/AM Rennen, 4 Sessions mit 8 Zeitwertungen - http://www.trailtrophy.eu/
23. Juni: Mad East Enduro Challenge Erzgebirge (*Deutschland*) - Enduro Rennen, 5 Wertungen - http://www.madmission.de/
23.-24. Juni: Maxiavalanche Vallnord (Andorra) - Marathon Downhill, ca. 15km - http://www.megavalanche.com/

*Juli:*
06.-08. Juli: Scott Gang Battle, Saalbach Hinterglemm (Ãsterreich) - Marathon Downhill, ca. 8km - http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/?id=416
13.-15. Juli: Mountain of Hell, Les Deux Alpes (Frankreich) - Marathon Downhill, ca. 25km - http://www.bikes-oisans.com/alpes-mtb-cycling-events-50.html
14.-15. Juli: BDR Enduro-Serie #3: tba. (*Deutschland*) - http://enduroseries.net/
14.-15. Juli: Enduro beim Fischbacher MTB Festival: 57572 Niederfischbach (*Deutschland*) - 
16.-22. Juli: Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez (Frankreich) - Marathon Downhill, ca. 30km - http://www.megavalanche.com/

*August:*
04. August: Pfadlinig-Enduro (EBM) in Seiffen (*Deutschland*) - Enduro - http://www.pfadlinig.net
04.-05. August: Maxiavalanche OrciÃ¨res (Frankreich) - Marathon Downhill - http://www.megavalanche.com/
10.-12. August: Trek Bike Attack Lenzerheide (Schweiz) - Marathon Downhill - http://www.bike-attack.ch/
24.-25. August: Maxiavalanche Are (Schweden) - Marathon Downhill - http://www.megavalanche.com/
25.-26. August: BDR Enduro-Serie #4: tba. (*Deutschland*) - http://enduroseries.net/
25. August: Vogtland Rock'n'Roll Enduro: SchÃ¶neck (*Deutschland*)-  http://vogtland-bike.com/rollundrock/ausschreibung

*September:*
01. September: Easyphone Cup (Patric Maes) Enduro:  Burnontige (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15
09. September: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 #3: Dabo (Elsass, Frankreich)
14.-16. September: Trailtrophy Lenzerheide (Schweiz) - 3-Tages Enduro/AM , 4 Sessions mit 7 Zeitwertungen - http://www.trailtrophy.eu/
23. Septemper: Easyphone Cup (Patric Maes) Enduro: NeuprÃ© (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15
22.-30. September: Trans Provence (Frankreich) - 7-Tages-Rennen, >20 Wertungen - http://www.trans-provence.com/
23. September: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 #4: HÃ©ricourt (Elsass, Frankreich)

*Oktober:*
3. Oktober: Enduro im Rahmen des Beerfeldener Buckel Nunner Rennen - Beerfelden (Deutschland) - http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php
5.-7. Oktober: CaiDom Brixen (Italien) - Marathon Downhill 12km (& opt. Uphill 17km) - http://www.caidom.it/
13.-14. Oktober - BDR Enduro-Serie #5: Treuchtlingen (*Deutschland*) - http://enduroseries.net/

*November:
*24.-25. November: Maxiavalanche Saint Paul (Ile de Reunion, Frankreich) - Marathon Downhill - http://www.megavalanche.com/


----------



## SiK (13. Oktober 2011)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Mountain of Hell 2012 _vor_ der Mega ist. War sonst immer andersrum 

Damit man keine Anmeldung verpasst, hier noch eine entsprechende Liste:

*Anmeldung noch offen für:*

- Beerfelden BBNR-Enduro
- Trailtropy Lenzerheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. Oktober 2011)

gleich mal Abonniert!


----------



## ewoq (17. Oktober 2011)

Trek Bike Attack in Lenzerheide, CH:

Das TREK BIKE ATTACK 2012 findet vom 10.-12. August statt.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Termin von der Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez ist der bestetigt?
Welche Quelle?  auf anderen Pages steht überall das der Termin noch nicht fest steht??


----------



## SiK (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

die Termine habe ich von der Seite des Organisators: http://www.avalanchecup.com/calendrier.html

Können sich natürlich noch ändern, steht "PRÉVISIONNEL" dabei


----------



## Telem (31. Oktober 2011)

2012 MéTaBief Open Enduro. Frankreich

Métabief 5 - 6 Mai 2012

http://metabief.openenduro.com/open/


----------



## sapaudia (5. November 2011)

*TRANS-PROVENCE*: 22-30. September 2012

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30988493"]Trans-Provence 2011 highlights on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SiK (7. November 2011)

Danke für die Termine, habe noch mal ein paar mehr Details eingefügt! Die Videos lasse ich aus dem Titel post raus, wird sonst zu unübersichtlich.
Weiß jemand, ob alle Maxiavalanche Rennen (Flims, Cervinia, etc) 2 Rennläufe am Sonntag haben?


----------



## Telem (12. November 2011)

Lieber SiK,

das Metabief Enduro findet am 5. und 6. Mai statt. der von dir "korrigierte" Termin war von 2011 und ist dieses Datum fällt in diesem Jahr auf Wochentage.

Falls du noch weitere Bestätigungen brauchst: http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/10/metabief-open-enduro-2012/
http://www.endurotribe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/moe-2012.jpg

Gruss, Th


----------



## SiK (12. November 2011)

Danke, ist rück-korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (13. November 2011)

Mad East Challenge 2012 vom 22-24.6, daher ist die in diesem Rahmen stattfindende Enduro ziemlich sicher am 23.6.12.


----------



## elmono (13. November 2011)

Abo.

Für 2012 hader ich ja immer noch mit mir selbst: Freeride Alpencross + Megavalanche + ein kleineres Rennen, oder aber nur die TransProvence.


----------



## rossihoney (13. November 2011)

8th CAIdom - King of Plose 2012: 14-16 September 2012


----------



## kingofdirt (14. November 2011)

bin auf die deutsche enduro serie gespannt!


----------



## mw.dd (14. November 2011)

Kann jemand den Thread-Titel nochmal anpassen und die Termine je nach Rennen auf zwei Threads aufteilen? Bis jetzt sind hier vorwiegend Massenstart-/Marathon-DH-Rennen aufgeführt...


----------



## elmono (14. November 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kann jemand den Thread-Titel nochmal anpassen und die Termine je nach Rennen auf zwei Threads aufteilen? Bis jetzt sind hier vorwiegend Massenstart-/Marathon-DH-Rennen aufgeführt...



War im letzten Jahr genau so, und kann gerne so bleiben.

Da es ohnehin nicht so viele Termine sind, passts gut in einen Thread, und die Disziplinen liegen ja nah beieinander.
Es braucht ohnehin eher weniger als mehr Schubladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (15. November 2011)

Deutsche Enduro-Serie ist jetzt auf der Seite vom BDR angekündigt. http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=24985
Wenn das so'ne Verbandsgeschichte mit Lizenz etc. wird (natürlich dürfen auch welche ohne fahren, haha), zeichnet sich wohl eher eine unentspannte Geschichte ab. Und erst recht, wenn die UCI-Mafia da dann später noch mitmischt 
Und der Rudi Scharping schüttelt dir die Hand bei der Siegerehrung


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2011)

Die _*Trailtrophy*_ findet auch wieder statt!

Latsch (*22. bis 24. Juni 2012*) und Lenzerheide (*14. bis 16. 9.2012*)


----------



## racejo (16. November 2011)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Deutsche Enduro-Serie ist jetzt auf der Seite vom BDR angekündigt. http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=24985
> Wenn das so'ne Verbandsgeschichte mit Lizenz etc. wird (natürlich dürfen auch welche ohne fahren, haha), zeichnet sich wohl eher eine unentspannte Geschichte ab. Und erst recht, wenn die UCI-Mafia da dann später noch mitmischt
> Und der Rudi Scharping schüttelt dir die Hand bei der Siegerehrung



"Lizenzierte und nicht lizenzierte Fahrer können zusammen in einer Klasse starten und werden dann auch in dieser Klasse gewertet."

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## zauberer# (16. November 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> "Lizenzierte und nicht lizenzierte Fahrer können zusammen in einer Klasse starten und werden dann auch in dieser Klasse gewertet."



Das ist im Ausland (Frankreich, Italien) genauso.
Jeder kann mitfahren.
Lizenzsonderwertung oder Sonderstarts kenn ich nicht dort bei Enduroveranstaltungen.


----------



## Tobiwan (17. November 2011)

Bin auch schon angefixt von der deutsche Enduro-Serie. Nach der Beschreibung kann man sich so langsam auch ein Bild machen, wie es aussehen wird.
@ elmono: Sehe ich dein Nomad dann mal live?


----------



## elmono (17. November 2011)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> @ elmono: Sehe ich dein Nomad dann mal live?



In Abhängigkeit von Terminen und Orten mit Sicherheit irgendwann bei einem der Rennen.


----------



## racejo (17. November 2011)

30 - 60 km Rennen klingt halt schon sehr verlockend. Da lohnt sich dann auch endlich mal ne längere Anfahrt eher.


----------



## JDEM (17. November 2011)

Man muss zwar ein wenig trainieren, aber ist mal endlich länger unterwegs als z.B. in Winterberg. Bin mal gespannt auf die richtige Ausschreibung.


----------



## elmono (17. November 2011)

Was mir beim Lesen der Meldung oben dann doch etwas ins Auge sticht:



> Gestartet wird einzeln.



Ich hoffe ja mal, dass die Organisatoren es auch nur ansatzweise hinkriegen, dass der "Enduro-Spirit" erhalten bleibt. Nämlich das gemeinsame Tourenfahren, das von einzelnen Wertungsprüfungen lediglich unterbrochen wird.


----------



## radjey (18. November 2011)

Mit dem "Gestartet wird einzeln" ist wohl nur das Format gemeint, wie es bis jetzt auch war. Also Enduro als Einzelstarterrennen, so dass man nur gegen sich selbst und die Zeit fährt.
Wie man das dann gegen die "Massenstartrennen" abgrenzen will k.A.
Bis jetzt war für mich einfach alles "Enduro".
Was ich hoffe ist, dass der "Enduro-Spirit" nicht durch den Versuch, alles zu reglementieren und in Kategorien zu fassen, am Ende untergeht.
Das war nämlich für mich auch ein großer Teil, den Enduro ausgemacht hat: Dass es nämlich eigentlich keine festen Regeln gab. 
Prinzipiell ist es egal, mit welchem Rad man startet. Die Ausrüstung wird bis auf Helm und leichte Schoner nicht vorgegeben und man startet einfach nur als Mountainbiker, egal ob Profi, erst frisch dabei oder "erfahrene Trailsau", besonders auf den Verbindungsetappen zählt nur das gemeinsame Erlebnis.
Ich hoffe mal, dass das alles auch mit dem BDR so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (18. November 2011)

Mit "Gestartet wird einzeln" wird wohl gemeint sein, dass man die Wertungsprüfungen im Zeitfahrmodus fährt, so ist es ja bei solchen Endurorennen standart. 
Da wird es dann auch nötig sein, dass man am Start Gruppen á 20 Mann auch mit Zeitabstand starten lässt, um einen Stau bei den Wertungsprüfungen zu vermeiden.

Edit. Ich hoffe, dass sie auf 30-60 km gescheite anspruchsvolle Trails finden und auch Bergauf auf Trails gewertet wird. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, dass sich in Deutschland was tut.


----------



## S.F. (18. November 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Was mir beim Lesen der Meldung oben dann doch etwas ins Auge sticht:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ja mal, dass die Organisatoren es auch nur ansatzweise hinkriegen, dass der "Enduro-Spirit" erhalten bleibt. Nämlich das gemeinsame Tourenfahren, das von einzelnen Wertungsprüfungen lediglich unterbrochen wird.



Daraus macht der BDR dann irgendwann die Enduro-CTF! 
Nach meiner früheren Erfahrung aus den anderen Race-Bereichen kommt die Reglementierung ganz automatisch. Wird sich zeigen was der BDR da zustande bringt. Die größten Starterfelder gibts nun mal im Marathon und CTF Bereich.
Es wird an den Vereinen als Veranstalter liegen, die BDR Regeln umzusetzen und dafür zu sorgen, dass der Spirit erhalten bleibt. 
Die werden sich auch bei den etablierten Veranstaltungen umsehen. 

Bislang habe ich noch kein Reglement für dieses Format gesehen. Ab da kann man darüber sprechen... oder ggf. andere Veranstaltungen buchen.


----------



## radjey (10. Dezember 2011)

Die ersten zwei Termine der Enduroserie stehen wohl fest:
5./6. Mai Hahnenklee
18. Mai Winterberg (Dirtmasters 17.-20. Mai)
Wohl je zwei Tage Veranstaltung, wobei der erste zum freien Training genutzt werden soll?


----------



## EL_BOB (10. Dezember 2011)

wo findet man die Infos zu Hahnenklee?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Dezember 2011)

Woher kommen die Infos?


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Woher kommen die Infos?



Aus der Bike 01/12. Da ist ein Interview mit Matthias Faber drin.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ah ok, danke!


----------



## juweb (13. Dezember 2011)

Vermutlich gibt es auch zum EBM in Seiffen wieder ein Enduro, nachdem 2011 mit 65 Fahrern ein Erfolg war.


----------



## Robster2310 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es zu diesem Thema schon nähere Infos?
Kann man da als MTB "Rennunerfahrener" einfach mitmachen, oder geht man da sang und klanglos unter?
Bin bisher nur Motocrossrennen gefahren, aber leider mußte ich das an den Nagel hängen und suche eine neue Herausforderung.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich weis nicht ob's hier reinpasst. 

Fährt wer nach Latsch zur Trail Trophy?
Meine ganzen Mitbiker haben alle gekniffen.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (27. Dezember 2011)

Robster2310 schrieb:


> Kann man da als MTB "Rennunerfahrener" einfach mitmachen, oder geht man da sang und klanglos unter?
> Bin bisher nur Motocrossrennen gefahren, aber leider mußte ich das an den Nagel hängen und suche eine neue Herausforderung.



Ich glaube, es gibt keine entspannteren Rennen, als Enduro Rennen mit Einzelstart .



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Fährt wer nach Latsch zur Trail Trophy?
> Meine ganzen Mitbiker haben alle gekniffen.



Ja.


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. Dezember 2011)

auch Ja


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr beide schon Unterkunft und alles klar?

Suche noch Leute wo ich mich dranhängen kann. 
Mit mehr Leute macht's einfach mehr Spass.


----------



## elmono (27. Dezember 2011)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Ja.



Bist du für Latsch schon angemeldet?


----------



## bliz2z (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde auch nach Latsch kommen. Würde mich auch auf ein gutes Team einlassen falls jemand Lust hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
soweit mir Stefan (Organisator EBM Enduro) gesagt hat, gibt es definitv wieder ein Rennen zum EBM.
Bilder und Endrücke von der Madeast und vom EBM Enduro auf unserer Seite.
Termin: 4.8.2012 www.pfadlinig.net da gibt es dann die Infos!

Einen KurbeSpezialGruß


----------



## EL_BOB (28. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon offene Anmeldungen für Rennen in Deutschland? Bin schon immer am schauen und Mails schreiben, aber keiner antwortet mir


----------



## monsterlurchi (28. Dezember 2011)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> auch Ja



ich auch...


----------



## Tobiwan (3. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand was zur Deutschen Enduro Serie? Habe den kurzen Bericht in der Bike gelesen, aber unter www.enduroseries.net erscheint eine Seite, die nicht mehr ist als ein Bild.

Kann man sich schon für Hahnenklee und Winterberg anmelden? Wenn ja, wo und wie?
Wer weiß mehr. 
Ich habe keine Lust bei der Anmeldung zu spät zu kommen und in die Röhre zu schauen (so wie letztes Jahr bei der Elsass Enduro Tour)


----------



## JDEM (3. Januar 2012)

Lies dir mal das Interview mit "Matschi" Faber durch. Da wurde eindeutig geschrieben, dass wohl die Infos über die Serie im März veröffentlicht werden, da wird dir vorher wohl keinen den Startplatz wegschnappen


----------



## KultFAN (10. Januar 2012)

Tach zusammen, fährt einer von euch auch in Deutschland einige Rennen mit? 

Wäre klasse wenn man auf dem Laufenden bleibt über den Thread hier.


----------



## elmono (10. Januar 2012)

Termine fÃ¼r die Elsass Enduro Tour stehen fest:

1er Avril: Wissembourg
8 Mai: Ste Marie aux Mines
9 Septembre: Dabo
23 Septembre: lâenduro du mont Vaudois


----------



## EL_BOB (10. Januar 2012)

Ja ich will auf jeden Fall einige fahren... gibt aber leider noch keine Anmeldungen etc..


----------



## SiK (10. Januar 2012)

danke elmono, habe die Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 Termine eingetragen. Werde auch versuchen einige der Termine zu fahren.


----------



## KultFAN (10. Januar 2012)

Joa, aber mit der Anmeldung hapert es noch ! Also falls einer von euch mehr infos haben sollte w're es klasse es hier einfach zu posten....

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (10. Januar 2012)

Anmeldungen sin erst an Anfang Feb möglich.


----------



## KultFAN (10. Januar 2012)

Ah, okay thx fuer die fixe Antwort. Trotzdem waere es gut wenn ihr einige Termine postet samt Anmeldung etc. 

THX


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Termine für die Elsass Enduro Tour stehen fest:
> 
> 1er Avril: Wissembourg
> 8 Mai: Ste Marie aux Mines
> ...



Jan, wenn du wieder an einem der Events teilnehmen willst. Würde ich mich gerne anschliessen - Ddorfer Fahrgemeinschaft quasie


----------



## S.F. (11. Januar 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Jan, wenn du wieder an einem der Events teilnehmen willst. Würde ich mich gerne anschliessen - Ddorfer Fahrgemeinschaft quasie



Sagt Bescheid Jungs!!!! Machen wir einen flotten Dreier!


----------



## KultFAN (12. Januar 2012)

HEy wohin solls denn gehen? bleibt mal am Ball und nicht mit PN bitte


----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

Wissembourg gefällt mir gut!


----------



## KultFAN (12. Januar 2012)

Zu welcher SErie würde das denn zählen? SuperEnduro ? 

Einer von euch auch auf der Bike Attack oder Gang Battle?


----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2012)

Gehört zur Bluegrass Enduro Serie...
http://www.endurotribe.com/de/2012/01/elsass-bluegrass-enduro-tour-2012-les-dates/#toparticle

Ist von hier aus auch nicht so weit, also ganz interessant und meine Freundin wollte eh vll. ins Elsass zu der Zeit


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sagt Bescheid Jungs!!!! Machen wir einen flotten Dreier!



Geht klar 

Ich darf nur das Anmelden nicht verpennen..1.2 1.2 1.2 1.2 1.2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (12. Januar 2012)

THX Kuschi...hoffe man kann sich da bald mal anmelden...


----------



## Twenty-1 (13. Januar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gehört zur Bluegrass Enduro Serie...
> http://www.endurotribe.com/de/2012/01/elsass-bluegrass-enduro-tour-2012-les-dates/#toparticle
> 
> Ist von hier aus auch nicht so weit, also ganz interessant und meine Freundin wollte eh vll. ins Elsass zu der Zeit



schön ist die deutsche Version. Wenn man sich mal "Events - info ein Programm" durchliest führt das doch zu dem ein oder anderen Schmunzler...  es leben die Übersetzungsprogramme...


----------



## SiK (15. Januar 2012)

Zur Erinnerung: Morgen 16.1. startet die Anmeldung fÃ¼r das Metabief Enduro event. 

Hier der Originaltext:  _"Following the success of the first edition, the show is growing and registrations will be open to 500 Runners. To optimize the flow of special, You can choose between two groups of levels at the time of online registration : a DARK-ALPHONSE group (150 Runners â individual start) for fans of absolute clock and an COOL-group RAOUL (300 Runners â mass start with pals can) for those who prefer avant-all the fun to drive. The Organization has plans to 50 Top plates for drivers, the ladies and the Top 30 the first edition.

See you on Enduro Tribe Monday 16 January next to the opening of registration!"_

http://metabief.openenduro.com/


----------



## S.F. (16. Januar 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> schön ist die deutsche Version. Wenn man sich mal "Events - info ein Programm" durchliest führt das doch zu dem ein oder anderen Schmunzler...  es leben die Übersetzungsprogramme...



Allerdings 
Die Düsseldorfer Truppe plant mit mindestens 4 Fahrern teilzunehmen!


----------



## KultFAN (16. Januar 2012)

An welchem Event nehmt ihr denn teil?


----------



## S.F. (16. Januar 2012)

So wie´s aussieht Wissembourg und Dabo.

Und dann noch die TT in Latsch und Lenzerheide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn das konkreter wird, wäre es fein wenn ich mal was von euch lese. Fahrt ihr mit nem großen Bulli oder habt ihr mehrere Fahrzeuge? 
Konkrete Termine stehen ja noch nicht fest und mit der Anmeldung klappt doch noch nicht oder verlese ich mich da? 

Per P.N. auch möglich sonst wirds nen bisschen unübersichtlich hier!


----------



## S.F. (16. Januar 2012)

Och, darf ruhig jeder sehen, dass die Rheinländer kommen... 

Bulli im Moment nicht, wir werden uns wohl auf mehrere Fahrzeuge aufteilen.

Bis zum 01.04. ist´s ja nicht mehr lange hin!

PN ist aber auch OK!!!


----------



## SiK (16. Januar 2012)

Anmeldungen für die Mega & alle anderen Maxiavalanches sind jetzt offen. 

Metabief Enduro Anmeldung öffnet gegen Abend.


----------



## bergling (16. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand genaueres über die Termine der Maxiavalanche? 

Ich wollte mich in cervina (4/5. August) und Flims (Oktober) anmelden, die stehen aber gar nicht mehr auf der Liste...?

Gruß bergl


----------



## KultFAN (16. Januar 2012)

Flims 13, 14.10 ? Steht das da nicht auf der offiziellen SEite? 

http://www.avalanchecup.com/inscription.html

Frage an die Enduro Piloten hier: Die Bluegrass Serie .. kann man da mit nem 180 er Bike antreten ? Oder is das eher was für die 150-160 er Bikes wegen zu viele Uphills!? 

Gruß nochmal


----------



## SiK (16. Januar 2012)

Die neue Seite ist wohl http://www.megavalanche.com/ .
Dort stehen auch Flims und Cervinia nicht mehr oder noch nicht. 

Es scheint also nur noch 3 Maxiavalanches zu geben: Vallnord, Are und Orcières. Werde die anderen Termine erstmal wieder rausnehmen


----------



## bergling (16. Januar 2012)

Cerina und Flims tauchen auf der neuen megavalanche/maxivalanche-seite nicht auf: 

http://www.megavalanche.com/index.php, 

ebensowenig Auron im August. 

Am datum von cervina ist ein anderer veranstaltungsort in frankreich angegeben. 

Wäre schade, wenn die Termine nicht stattfinden!

Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## KultFAN (16. Januar 2012)

2011 haben sie für Flims auch das Datum geändert einfach warten... Flims is ja auch noch ne Weile hin.


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Flims 13, 14.10 ? Steht das da nicht auf der offiziellen SEite?
> 
> http://www.avalanchecup.com/inscription.html
> 
> ...



Hier die Antwort von einem Teilnehmer der im letzten Jahr in Dabo gestartet ist!

"Also: Die Topographie im Elsass ist schon eher flowig/wurzelig/Tannenbodig. Jeder hm Abfahrt muss auch hochgetreten werden. Bergauf wird zwar nicht gezeitet, aber in den einzelnen gezeiteten Etappen sind auch kurze Gegenanstiege und flache Tretstücke drin.

Da die Tour so mal locker 1.400hm hatte, und die Etappen auch zu bewältigen sind, würde ich maximal mit 160mm fahren. Alles drüber geht auch, aber damit gewinnste keinen Blumentopf und bist am Ende vermutlich total platt."


----------



## KultFAN (17. Januar 2012)

Dann werd ich wohl über ein Enduro Bike nachdenken müssen! THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (17. Januar 2012)

Flowig und wurzelig klingt gutâ¦muss ich wohl mal drÃ¼ber nachdenken. WÃ¤r ja mal wirklich was anderes, und im Elsass war ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## SiK (19. Januar 2012)

Habe noch das Enduro des Hautes Vosges am 2.-3. Juni in La Bresse eingefügt. 400 Teilnehmer, 8 Prüfungen - Anmeldung am 1. Februar.

http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/

Gut was los im Elass dieses Jahr. Werde mich dort auch anmelden.


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Habe noch das Enduro des Hautes Vosges am 2.-3. Juni in La Bresse eingefügt. 400 Teilnehmer, 8 Prüfungen - Anmeldung am 1. Februar.
> 
> http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/
> 
> Gut was los im Elass dieses Jahr. Werde mich dort auch anmelden.



Interessant! 
Aber 500km von Düsseldorf.... 
Da hast Du´s von HD aus erheblich näher!


----------



## SiK (19. Januar 2012)

Für zwei Tage lohnt sich das schon, sofern man nicht alleine ist.

Ich hoffe nur, dass der BRD mit den deutschen Terminen hinne macht, sonst fahre ich die Saison wohl nur in Frankreich.


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2012)

Da erwarte ich ohnehin noch nicht so viel!
Die Franzosen haben mit dem Format einfach schon ein paar Jahre Erfahrung. Ausserdem ist es schwierig genug, in Deutschland einen Marathon auf 2m Wegen genehmigt zu bekommen. Bis da alle Waldbesitzer, Förster und Jagdpächter unter einen Hut kommen... OmG...
Und nur auf Bikeparkstrecken runterschüsseln kann´s ja auch nicht sein. Da fehlen uns in Deutschland noch ein Paar genehmigte Trailgebiete wie z.B. in Schottland oder der Flowtrail in Stromberg! Stromberg ist nur leider noch zu kurz für ein Endurorennen. Da reichen 8km Trail einfach nicht.
Aber in die Richtung wird sich ja in nächster Zeit auch sicher was bewegen.


----------



## CYBO (19. Januar 2012)

Sehe das mit dem BDR auch so... die sollen mal hinne machen! Ist echt albern!


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2012)

Das liegt eher an den Veranstaltungsorten. So ein Rennen ist ja nicht "mal eben" geplant, beantragt und genehmigt! Da muss ein Verein oder Parkbetreiber gefunden werden, der sich neben den Streckengenehmigungen auch mal eben um die Streckenposten, die Absicherung, Rettungskräfte und viele andere Dinge kümmert. Alleine an Streckenposten benötigt man bei anderen Veranstaltungen dieses Formats zwischen 35 und knapp 100 Personen (bei zwei bis drei Tagen Veranstaltungsdauer)

Dann muss es nach den BDR Wettkampfbestimmungen noch den sogenannten "Wettfahrausschuss" geben. Meist mit zwei bis drei Mann besetzt. Nur... nach welchen Bestimmungen wollen die denn so ein Rennen bewerten? Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Entwurf für ein Endurorennen gesehen. Die Bestimmungen für DH Rennen passen nicht oder nur teilweise, die für Zeitfahren ebensowenig . Bei der JHV des BDR wurden meiners Wissens ebenfalls keine Wettkampfbestimmungen für dieses Rennformat erlassen und verabschiedet. Zumindest sind auf der Seite des BDR auch keine Entwürfe dazu vorgestellt oder angekündigt worden. 
Woran soll sich also ein Veranstalter orientieren, der für den BDR ein solches Rennen veranstaltet?
Ich fürchte da reicht "hinnemachen" nicht aus... 
Aber bleiben wir mal optimistisch!  

Ausserdem sind wir hier schon wieder OT


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Januar 2012)

Matthias Faber macht das schon!


----------



## KultFAN (20. Januar 2012)

Wäre klasse wenn einer von euch mal dran bleibt ihr scheint ja bessere Quellen zu habne als ich

Wenn neben der Mad Mission noch einige hier in Deutschland stattfinden bitte posten!

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (22. Januar 2012)

Salü,

ich wollte kurz darauf hinweisen, dass die Einschreibung für Metabief offen ist seit ein paar Tagen, mittlerweile sind fast alle Startplätze weg. (es gibt nur noch 8!)

http://metabief.openenduro.com/

btw: ist noch jemand aus dem Forum dort?


----------



## KultFAN (22. Januar 2012)

Bin mit dem phone drin...wo ist das ? Streckenprofil?  Massenstarts?


----------



## SiK (22. Januar 2012)

Telem: ich werde da sein, fahre aus HD runter falls noch jemand mit will.

Die Anmeldung ist leider jetzt voll, vielleicht gibts noch Nachrückplätze?!

Format sind 3 Prüfungen am SA Morgen, 2 am SA Nachmittag/Abend, und einer Prüfung mit "Massen"start am So. Nachmittag. Dazwischen Biketests, Ausfahrten und Familienprogramm.


----------



## KultFAN (22. Januar 2012)

Schade grad wieder zu Hause angekommen! Viel Spaß allen die da mit machen!


----------



## kinschman (23. Januar 2012)

servus,
am 4.märz findet in belgien in der nähe von lüttich, mal wieder ein enduro-race statt.
info dazu hier: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=21

anmelden sollte man sich bis zum 10.2.

weitere termine stehen da ebenfalls auf der website.


----------



## elmono (23. Januar 2012)

Bist du da letztes Jahr eigentlich mitgefahren? Erfahrungswerte?
Zeitlich und von der Entfernung her wäre das sehr gut zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (23. Januar 2012)

Stimmt würd mich auch interessieren. 

1. Rennaufbau / Organisation
2. Einzel oder Massenstarts?

Wäre klasse wenn das einer weiß


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2012)

Also mal ausgehend von der Beschreibung und dem, was die diversen Übersetzungstools so hergeben, würde ich sagen: 

Eine Runde von 28km die im Pulk gefahren wird, Start um 9:30, auf der Runde 8 gewertete Sonderprüfungen mit Einzelstart! 
Die Verbindungsettappen werden mit freier Einteilung der Geschwindigkeit gefahren. ('allure libre' habe ich hier mit freier Geschwindigkeit übersetzt)
Auf der Strecke dürften insgesamt 15 Streckenhelfer die Einweisung in die Sonderprüfungen, etc. übernehmen.

Also alles wie von Events wie der Superenduro, Trailtrophy, etc. bekannt. 

Hier die entsprechenden übersetzten Stellen:
Appointment: 
 March 4 between 8: 45 and 9: 00 a.m. at the Mary Park to withdraw its plate number and confirm registration.

Departure: 
 9: 30 am

Description: 
Enduro mountain bike open to all, route 100% all-terrain consisting of links to free speed and *8 events special "chronos".*
Route 28 kms (15 years old and +) or 17 kms (14 years and less).

Coaching:
15 people will be available for participants to ensure the timing and various supplies.


----------



## elmono (23. Januar 2012)

Stefan, kommste mit da hin?


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2012)

Komme am 03.03. gerade aus Brixen zurück. Kann sein, dass ich am 03. und 04. noch einen Theoriekurs in Koblenz belegen muss... das wird schwierig. 

Sonst natürlich gerne! 
Ausserde... hast Du bis dahin überhaupt noch (oder schon wieder) ein Rad...


----------



## KultFAN (23. Januar 2012)

thx


----------



## kinschman (23. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Bist du da letztes Jahr eigentlich mitgefahren? Erfahrungswerte?
> Zeitlich und von der Entfernung her wäre das sehr gut zu machen.



ich kopier mal gerad aus dem vorjahresthread rüber:



kinschman schrieb:


> zu der veranstaltung in burnontige:
> wetter war regnerisch, strecken entsprechend zäh zu fahren.
> grundsätzlich waren die strecken seeehr tretlastig (kann man glaub ich auch in den videos erahnen)...einzig die beiden letzten stages hatten etwas längere abfahrten.
> die orga der ganzen veranstaltung war durchschnittlich: ausschilderung und absicherung war in ordnung, verpflegung war mittel(nur halbe bananen, riegel und wasser), aber das zeitmanagment war schlecht - teilweise hatte man über eine stunde leerlauf von stage zu stage. so war man gute 7h unterwegs, um insgesamt 25km zurückzulegen. dann war da noch der makel das der zielort 10km u.500hm aufgeteilt auf 3 knackige anstiege vom startort(=parkplatz) entfernt war....nach 7h auf den beinen(u.etwas unterzuckert) war das dann etwas mühsam
> ....



hier nochmals die helmcam-aufnahmen.
die ersten beiden stages waren dual-start (..is kacke gegen nen hardtail-fahrer *g*) - danach einzelstart.


kinschman schrieb:


> hier mal die wertungsprüfungen des heutigen enduro-rennens in burnontige(belgien) als helmcam-aufnahme:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11659



das problem der langen pausenzeiten soll für dieses jahr behoben sein, da nun die jugendlichen/kinder eine separate/kürzere runde bekommen, bzw. in den regenerationszeiten der kids fahren die erwachsenen halt ne stage extra.
tretlastig soll die strecke am 4.märz auch eher nicht so fordernd sein - zumindest war es wohl letztes jahr so.

ich werde vorraussichtlich mit noch ein paar bikern aus aachen u.holland teilnehmen.


----------



## Telem (24. Januar 2012)

anscheinend gibt es für Metabief noch zusätzliche Startplätze, die mitte Februar freigeschaltet werden...
http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/01/...il-ny-a-plus-de-places-ou-presque/#toparticle


----------



## The Great (24. Januar 2012)

Wer hat sich denn für die Mega in Alpe d'Huez angemeldet? Ich bin zum ersten Mal dabei


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Stefan, kommste mit da hin?



Erstmal muss ja mal geklärt werden mit welchem Rad du da antreten willst..

Wenn es wirklich sein muss würd ich da auch mit hinkommen..

@ All: Welche Schutzkleidung ist bei Bluegras vorgeschrieben. Bin mir bei dem Goggle Translator nicht ganz sicher, ob ein Rückenpr. und ein Fullface pflicht sind, bzw ob dann auch auf den Verbindungsetapen ein Helm getragen werden muss. 
Wieviele Hm und Km haben die Bluegrass Events eigentlich ??


----------



## bliz2z (24. Januar 2012)

am Start @ Mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (24. Januar 2012)

Für die Elsass/Bluegrass Geschichte brauchst du Knie, Ellenbogen und Fullface. Zwischen den Sektionen bietet es sich an noch eine CC Mütze mitzunehmen. 

Länge und hm der gesamten Tour kannst du mit einer ordentlichen Glüder Tour vergleichen. 

Und Radmäßig wollte ich mit Tims Hotwalk antreten.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Für die Elsass/Bluegrass Geschichte brauchst du Knie, Ellenbogen und Fullface. Zwischen den Sektionen bietet es sich an noch eine CC Mütze mitzunehmen.
> 
> Länge und hm der gesamten Tour kannst du mit einer ordentlichen Glüder Tour vergleichen.
> 
> Und Radmäßig wollte ich mit Tims Hotwalk antreten.



Na dann, kann es ja eigentlich los gehen. 
Wenn du das Hotwalk meinst, bist du von der Tretlagertiefe auf jedenfall schonmal ganz vorne


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Januar 2012)

Mist Denkfehler, es hat gar kein Tretlager - Hotwalk halt..


----------



## S.F. (25. Januar 2012)

damit wird er Driftkönich! 
Wobei Tim doch eigentlich jetzt eins aus Carbon braucht... oder??? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFMI8WH5jD0"]GraubÃ¼nden SteinbÃ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertiteln      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KultFAN (26. Januar 2012)

feines Video

Vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen von euch auf den Veranstaltungen


----------



## birkenbiker (26. Januar 2012)

cooles Video


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Januar 2012)

Ilmenau 25.01.2012
Bereits im Herbst wurde angekÃ¼ndigt, dass es ab 2012 auch im deutschsprachigen Raum eine
Mountainbike Enduro Serie geben soll. Hinter den Kulissen wurde mit Hochdruck gearbeitet und
heute gibt der Sportliche Leiter der Serie, Matthias Faber erste Details Ã¶ffentlich bekannt.
Die neue Serie wird von zwei groÃen Namen der Fahrradbranche gesponsert. Titelgeber ist kein
geringerer als Specialized, die sicherlich in diesem Marktsegment eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmen,
schlieÃlich haben sie schon seit einigen Jahren ein dafÃ¼r konzipiertes Bike mit dem passenden Namen
âEnduroâ. Im Namenszusatz steht mit Sram eine weitere bekannte Marke. Der
Komponentenhersteller komplettiert damit den Titel der Serie und somit zeigt sich, wie viel Potential
seitens der Industrie in diesem neuen Format gesehen wird.
Sportlich gesehen wird bei den Rennen jeweils eine Runde von mindestens 30 km gefahren. Darin
enthalten sind 5-6 WertungsprÃ¼fungen, sogenannte Stages, die in einem VerhÃ¤ltnis von 60 zu 40
bergab fÃ¼hren, der Rest ist flach oder geht bergauf. Die dort benÃ¶tigten Zeiten werden fÃ¼r das
Ergebnis addiert und alle Transferetappen neutralisiert. Sieger ist, wer am wenigsten Zeit auf den
Stages benÃ¶tigt hat. FÃ¼r die Zeitmessung wird ein Transpondermesssystem verwendet, welches ein
berÃ¼hrungsloses Vorbeifahren am Start und Ziel der einzelnen WertungsprÃ¼fungen erlaubt. Gestartet
wird an der ersten Stage im Einzelstart, allerdings ist jeder Fahrer fÃ¼r den weiteren Verlauf selbst
verantwortlich, weshalb es durchaus mÃ¶glich ist, die Transferetappen in einer Gruppe zurÃ¼ckzulegen.
Im Gegensatz zu den bisher in Deutschland veranstalteten Enduro Rennen wird es mÃ¶glich sein, am
Tag vor dem Rennen die Strecke abzufahren und somit sich mit dem Streckenverlauf bekannt zu
machen.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt stehen erste Eckdaten fest: Der Auftakt findet am 5./6. Mai in Ilmenau statt.
Die ThÃ¼ringer UniversitÃ¤tsstadt macht in diesem Jahr somit mit zwei hochkarÃ¤tigen Mountainbike
Veranstaltungen auf sich aufmerksam, denn auch die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Downhill wird dort
im Rahmen des iXS German Downhill Cups ausgetragen. Danach geht es am 17./18. Mai beim iXS Dirt
Masters in die zweite Runde. Zu dem Festival in Winterberg muss nicht mehr viel gesagt werden,
auÃer dass mittlerweile das Endurorennen fest zum Veranstaltungsplan gehÃ¶rt und immer mehr
Teilnehmer die Gelegenheit nutzen, sich auf entspannte Weise einen Wettbewerb zu liefern. Der
Abschluss wird in Treuchtlingen am 13./14. Oktober ausgefahren. Dabei macht die Serie Halt im
sÃ¼dlichen Raum von Deutschland und findet dort perfekte Bedingungen fÃ¼r ein Endurorennen vor.
Weitere Stopps sind geplant, jedoch laufen die Verhandlungen noch und somit kÃ¶nnen diese Daten
erst in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen verÃ¶ffentlicht werden.
Weitere Infos bald unter enduroseries.net . Dort werden dann weitere Informationen sowie das
Reglement und das Anmeldeformular zu finden sein.
Fazit: Der Mountainbike Sport in Deutschland wird um eine Rennserie reicher. Im Schulterschluss
zwischen Serienorganisation (der Firma Racement), Veranstaltungsorten, dem Sportlichem Leiter
Matthias Faber und den Partnern Specialized und Sram wird fÃ¼r 2012 ein neues Rennformat
geschaffen, welches eine riesige Zielgruppe an Mountainbike-Sportlern ansprechen wird.


----------



## zauberer# (27. Januar 2012)

Mit nur 60% bergab versuchen sie hier in Deutschland wohl eine Neudefinition des Begriffes "Endurorennen"?

Noch 10% weniger und wir sind beim Cross-Country oder Marathon.


----------



## racejo (27. Januar 2012)

Das find ich allerdings auch ein bisschen wenig bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich ja ernsthaft trainieren...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Januar 2012)

Treten, Junge! Treten!


----------



## JDEM (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, bis zum kotzen


----------



## KultFAN (27. Januar 2012)

und ich brauch nen anderes Bike

Klingt aber erstmal ganz gut dass die hier auch einige Rennen veranstalten.

THX für die Infos

Sind denn schon Ausschreibungen für die Rennen offen? Ilmenau z.b.?


----------



## JDEM (27. Januar 2012)

Glaub nicht... aber im März soll die ganze Serie ja offiziell ausgeschrieben werden, ist ja eigentlich früh genug  Hoffe hier kann man Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, denn die Anfahrtswege sind nicht ohne (ausser WiBe)!


----------



## KultFAN (27. Januar 2012)

Jep bestimmt. Aber dann lieber per PM. 

Bevor hier keiner mehr durchsteigt.
Wäre gut wenn der ein oder andere die Ausschreibungen postet. Ich habe meine Infos über RADnet leider.

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (27. Januar 2012)

Haha, 60/40. Danke BDR. 

Okay, erstmal Streckenprofile & Co. abwarten, aber dennoch ein Witz. Wieso können diese Paragraphenreiter sich nicht einfach an bestehenden, erfolgreichen Konzepten orientieren?


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Haha, 60/40. Danke BDR.
> 
> Okay, erstmal Streckenprofile & Co. abwarten, aber dennoch ein Witz. Wieso können diese Paragraphenreiter sich nicht einfach an bestehenden, erfolgreichen Konzepten orientieren?



Welche Konzepte meinst Du?


----------



## zauberer# (28. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welche Konzepte meinst Du?



Die erfolgreichen Enduro-Konzepte unserer Nachbarländer Frankreich, Italien, Schweiz, England usw. 

Eine deutsche Extrawurst brauchts wirklich nicht.
Warten wir's ab, was wirklich kommt ...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2012)

zauberer# schrieb:


> Die erfolgreichen Enduro-Konzepte unserer Nachbarländer Frankreich, Italien, Schweiz, England usw...



Kannst Du das genauer erläutern? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da ebenfalls verschiedene Formate, die unter dem Begriff "Enduro" laufen...


----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2012)

zauberer# schrieb:


> Die erfolgreichen Enduro-Konzepte unserer Nachbarländer Frankreich, Italien, Schweiz, England usw.
> 
> Eine deutsche Extrawurst brauchts wirklich nicht.
> Warten wir's ab, was wirklich kommt ...



Genau, abwarten und Tee trinken.
Schade nur, dass die Termine so spät bekanntgegeben werden. Ilmenau werd ich wegen eines Urlaubs schon wieder nicht mehr mitfahren können, und den Rest muss man halt abwarten...




mw.dd schrieb:


> Kannst Du das genauer erläutern? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da ebenfalls verschiedene Formate, die unter dem Begriff "Enduro" laufen...



Guck dir einfach die Endurotermine hier im Forum an. Da wirst du genug Links/Infos zu den Serien finden.


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Haha, 60/40. Danke BDR.
> 
> Okay, erstmal Streckenprofile & Co. abwarten, aber dennoch ein Witz. Wieso können diese Paragraphenreiter sich nicht einfach an bestehenden, erfolgreichen Konzepten orientieren?



Da wiedersprechen Sie ihrer eigenen Meldung. Aber solange keine offizielle Ausschreibung existiert, warte ich ab und halte mich an feststehende Termine. Es ist schön, dass die ersten Termine bekanntgegeben wurden. Positiv stimmt mich die Wahl der Sponsoren. Die werden es sich nicht leisten wollen nur eine halbe Serie zu sponsorn. Und drei Rennen gibt ja auch schon ne Serie 
Es tut sich was in Deutschland! Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der BDR ein anderes Format geben wird, wenn sie sich in 2013 an einem offiziellen UCI Kalender beteiligen wollen. Wobei mir dann der ganze gechillte Charakter dieses Formats schon wieder verloren zu gehen droht...
Habe das eher als DH-RTF für die Ü30 Fraktion gesehen, die sich zu alt für DH fühlen oder der Gattin den Begriff Enduro besser verkaufen können. "Nein Schatz, da wird nicht gesprungen...." 

*15.11.2011 13:16
MTB-Sport: Ab 2012 offizielle Enduro-Serie in Deutschland

Frankfurt (rad-net)* - 2012 wird es erstmals eine offizielle Enduro-Rennserie in Deutschland geben. Dies teilte der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) jetzt mit. Der BDR möchte damit eine Vorreiter-Rolle bei dieser neuen Mountainbike-Disziplin einnehmen, was BDR-Vizepräsident für Vertragssport Udo Sprenger erfreute: «Der BDR muss sich dem Thema stellen und, was die Frage der Anbindung der Athleten an den Verband angeht, über neue Strategien nachdenken», so Sprenger. Ab 2013 soll die Disziplin auch einen eigenen UCI-Kalender erhalten.

Rennen der Disziplin Enduro - auch Gravity Endurance - bestehen aus gezeiteten Wertungsprüfungen auf einer definierten Strecke, die eine Gesamtlänge von 35 bis 60 Kilometer hat. Die Wertungsprüfungen, die mindestens 400 Meter und maximal 2000 Meter lang sind, erfolgen auf abschüssiger und technisch anspruchsvoller Strecke und beinhalten technische Passagen, Singletrails sowie Wald- und Feldwege. *Flachstücke und Gegenanstiege überschreiten in der Regel nicht 20 Prozent der Streckenlänge der jeweiligen Wertungsprüfung.* Gestartet wird einzeln.

MTB-Enduro-Rennen sind offen für Sportlerinnen und Sportler ab der Klasse U17 und älter. Lizenzierte und nicht lizenzierte Fahrer können zusammen in einer Klasse starten und werden dann auch in dieser Klasse gewertet. Diese Regelung gilt zunächst für das Premierenjahr 2012.

Die Organisatoren der deutschen Rennserie um Matthias Faber und Peter Effenberger kalkulieren mit vier bis sechs bundesoffenen Rennen und einem Starterfeld im Anfangsjahr von durchschnittlich 250 Sportlerinnen und Sportlern mit und ohne Lizenz.


----------



## zauberer# (28. Januar 2012)

am 15.11.11 waren sie noch schlauer als am 25.01.12


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kannst Du das genauer erläutern? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da ebenfalls verschiedene Formate, die unter dem Begriff "Enduro" laufen...



SiK hat die beiden Enduro Kategorien ja schon in seiner Übersicht übernommen.
-Marathon Downhill (Megavalanche, Bike Attack, etc.)
-Enduro Rennen (Bluegrass, Trailtrophy, Enduro des Haute Vosges, Superenduro Serie...) die per Sonderprüfung (auch Stage oder Speciale) genannt.

Wie Elmono schon schreibt, sind die in SiK´s Übersicht auf Seite 1 zu finden.

@SiK: ganz großes Danke nocheinmal für die Arbeit, das alles zusammenzufassen!  Eine bessere Übersicht habe ich bislang nicht gefunden!


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

zauberer# schrieb:


> am 15.11.11 waren sie noch schlauer als am 25.01.12



Haha... ja, schaun mer mal!
An die 60/40 glaube ich aber auch noch lange nicht!!! Auf der gesamten Runde vielleicht. Eines dürfen wir beim BDR nicht vergessen, die müssen sich zum Teil immer noch daran gewönen, das ein Reifen anders als 23x622 sein kann...

So, muss jetzt noch Bremsbeläge wechseln, will gleich mit meinen Enuristas noch fahren gehen!


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> ...
> Guck dir einfach die Endurotermine hier im Forum an. Da wirst du genug Links/Infos zu den Serien finden.



Ich hatte darauf gehofft, das Du mit eigenen Worten beschreibst, wie Du Dir eine Enduro vorstellst. Meiner Vorstellung kommt die Beschreibung von Matthias Faber, die SamyRSJ4 gepostet hat, schon ziemlich nahe - bis auf den Trainingstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hatte darauf gehofft, das Du mit eigenen Worten beschreibst, wie Du Dir eine Enduro vorstellst. Meiner Vorstellung kommt die Beschreibung von Matthias Faber, die SamyRSJ4 gepostet hat, schon ziemlich nahe - bis auf den Trainingstag...



Wurde gerade quasi komplett von S.F. beantwortet: Sonderwertungen primär bergab. Gegenanstiege okay, gerne auch technisch, aber bitte nicht im 60/40 Mix in den Prüfungen.
Enduro_ für mich_ ist prinzipiell eine Tour mit Freunden (haben sie berücksichtigt, finde ich super), wo der Spaß auf dem Trail bergab deutlich im Vordergrund steht. Bergauf gehört klar dazu, ist aber eher Mittel zum Zweck.

Wie gerade schon geschrieben wurde, die Meldung vom 15.11. las sich da schon deutlich besser diesbezüglich.

Den Trainingstag sehe ich übrigens ähnlich kritisch, wie wohl so einige andere. Ich frage mich echt, was das soll. Das war bis dato immer das Reizvolle an den Endurorennen, und kam den Leuten entgegen die a) kein allzu großes Zeitkonto haben, bzw. b) situativ besser fahren können, statt sich Linien anzutrainieren.


----------



## kinschman (28. Januar 2012)

find den trainingstag auch nicht besonders toll!
an sich ists doch der reiz alles "auf sicht" zu fahren und dementsprechend eher kontrollierter vollgas zu geben. damit fällt das verletzungsrisiko geringer aus, zumal die "auf sicht"-strecken dem ja ebenfalls rechnung tragen, da keine wirklichen do-or-die stellen dabei sind.

wenn man nun im vorfeld trainieren kann/muss, dann kann man genauso gut ein DH-rennen fahren.
damit ist das konzept "enduro" deutlich verfehlt.

einzig bei geschichten wie megavalanche oder ähnlichen massenstart-rennen mit ca. 1000tiefenmeter erhöht das training meiner meinung nach die sicherheit des otto-normal-bikers.

tjaa....mal schauen wie es dann tatsächlich umgesetzt wird - ist ja noch ein wenig zeit zum nachdenken für die organisatoren


----------



## Stiftsquelle (28. Januar 2012)

Die Tatsache, dass die Strecken einen (eine ganze Woche) Tag vorher ausgeschildert ist (sind), ist ja Gang und Gebe. Siehe Avalanche Enduro (nein, nicht Mega oder Maxi), Superenduro, Enduro Series&Allmountainseries, und das sind ja die "bewährten" Formate.

Ich denke mal das 60:40 Verhältnis bezieht sich auf die komplette Tour, weniger auf die Wertungssektionen.


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

Nunja, bei der Superenduro darf man auch trainieren. Vielleicht haben sie sich da orientiert.
Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es manchem Veranstalter leichter fallen würde, das Ganze als Tagesveranstaltung abzuwickeln.
Leider muss auch bei Trainingstagen in Deutschland die komplette Infrastrucktur inklusive Rettungspersonal vorhanden sein. Einfach ausschildern und die Leute trainieren lassen ist da leider nicht. Sobald das offiziell ausgeschrieben ist, bist du als Veranstalter für die Sicherheit verantwortlich und haftest, wenn du das nicht machst.


----------



## racejo (28. Januar 2012)

Diesen Trainingstag könnte man sich doch wirklich sparen. Wer hat denn schon Zeit für so ein Endurorennen zwei Tage zu investieren. Schlechte Entwicklung, die weit am Ziel vorbei geht.


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2012)

@SiK: hab e gerade in der News über die Specialized/SRAM Enduro Serie den Beitrag hier gefunden. Magst Du die Termine noch in deiner Übersicht anpassen? Ilmenau hat Hahnenklee ersetzt.

*Twenty-1* Heute, 10:32
Ich hab vorhin ein Interview von Matthias Faber in einem großen deutschen Bikemagazin wiedergefunden (Ausgabe 01/12):

[...]
M.F.: [...] Deshalb haben wir fünf Termine gewählt: Norden, Süden, Osten, Westen und ein Rennen in der Mitte.
[...]

Termine der Enduro Challenge:
1. 05./06.05.12 - Ilmenau (vorher: Hahnenkee/Harz)
2. 17./18.05.12 - Winterberg (Dirtmaster Festival)
3. 14./15.07.12 - t.b.a.
4. 25./26.08.12 - t.b.a.
5. 13./14.10.12 - Treuchtlingen


Jo! Sehen wir uns mal wieder auf einer der Veranstaltungen? Wirst Du mal wieder mit Jan zum drehen unterwegs sein?


----------



## Jimmy (29. Januar 2012)

Fährt jemand nach Wissembourg? Ich hätte Interesse die Saison einzuläuten.


----------



## elmono (29. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich eigentlich vor. Zusammen mit ein paar anderen Jungs.


----------



## SiK (30. Januar 2012)

Danke, habe die BDR-Serie eingefügt & ergänzt!

Am 15. Februar gibts nocheinmal ein paar Plätze für das Métabief Event.
Morgen ist dann großer Anmeldungstag für Bluegrass und Enduro des Haues Vosges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2012)

Super! 

Was ist mit dem Event in Belgien am 04.03. aus Post 91?

http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=21
Der Termin fehlt auch noch in der Übersicht.

Heut Abend noch einen Kaffee machen und um 0:00 ür die Bluegrass Serie melden


----------



## KultFAN (30. Januar 2012)

Gute Infoquelle hier soo mag ich das


----------



## Jimmy (31. Januar 2012)

Ist Wissembourg schon voll, oder warum ist die Anmeldung nicht möglich?


----------



## elmono (31. Januar 2012)

Ist erst ab dem 01.02. möglich soweit ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Hitecdriver (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Was ist mit dem Event in Belgien am 04.03. aus Post 91?
> 
> ...



in Belgien werden wir wohl auch mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## KultFAN (31. Januar 2012)

ab dem 01.02. Oookay gespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2012)

So ein Mist! Die Bluegrass Enduro Tour ist schon ausgebucht! 
Wollte mich heute Morgen noch anmelden... 185 Startplätze sind komplett weg.


----------



## elmono (1. Februar 2012)

Dann war ich mit 7 Uhr direkt nach dem Aufstehen ja gerade noch zeitig dran. 

Hat sich denn sonst noch wer aus NRW in Wissembourg oder Dabo angemeldet?


----------



## SiK (1. Februar 2012)

Übel, habs auch verpasst. 

Bleibt noch der Enduro des Hautes Vosges in La Bresse anfang Juni, habe mich mal dafür angemeldet.

@S.F. habe habe Belgien eingetragen!


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Dann war ich mit 7 Uhr direkt nach dem Aufstehen ja gerade noch zeitig dran.
> 
> Hat sich denn sonst noch wer aus NRW in Wissembourg oder Dabo angemeldet?



War auch um kurz nach 7 online, da war es aber wohl schon zu spät 
Hab mich jetzt auch der Warteliste eingetragen..


----------



## KultFAN (1. Februar 2012)

das geht ja ab hier!!


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2012)

Habe mich auch auf die Warteliste eingetragen!


----------



## elmono (1. Februar 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> War auch um kurz nach 7 online, da war es aber wohl schon zu spät
> Hab mich jetzt auch der Warteliste eingetragen..



Auf der Facebook Seite haben sie geschrieben, dass es nach 7h und 9min ausgebucht war. Bei Freischaltung um 0 Uhr war ich dann wohl tatsächlich so gerade eben noch drin. Verdammte Hacke war das knapp...


----------



## Jimmy (1. Februar 2012)

Auch zu spät. Ist ja unglaublich, da muss man wohl bald wieder Nachts aufstehen, fangt die Anmeldung schon stressig an;-)


----------



## KultFAN (2. Februar 2012)

Wäre stark wenn einer an den Rennen in Deutschland dran ist. 

bitte posten wenn die Anmeldung da möglich ist. Auf der SEite kommt man ja leider noch nicht weiter.


----------



## Twenty-1 (2. Februar 2012)

@ SiK: Könntest Du mal die Events, die schon ausgebucht sind, irgendwie kennzeichnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxArtusxx (2. Februar 2012)

http://www.activeglobal.com/MiniSearch/index.cfm?AC=home&searchKey=bluegrass

Es sind alle ausgebucht.


----------



## SiK (3. Februar 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> @ SiK: Könntest Du mal die Events, die schon ausgebucht sind, irgendwie kennzeichnen?



Hey, habe versucht eine Übersicht über die Anmeldungen in Beitrag #2 zusammenzufassen - ist nicht ideal, aber wenn ichs in den ersten Post mit reinnehme wird das ganze zu unübersichtlich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8824590&postcount=2


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2012)

@SiK: lass mal so wie´s ist! 
Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist ja auch noch ganz ok.
Ein blick in die Liste, ein klick auf den Anmeldelink und schon weiss ich was los ist! Alles Gut!!! 

Und mit Post 2 hast du das ja schon mehr als ausreichend gelöst!
Wir müssten uns mal zum fahren treffen. Rund um HD ist für mich noch ein weisser Fleck auf der Endurokarte!


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2012)

Und der nächste Enduro-Event!
Diesmal in Belgien,über Ostern und bislang das teuerste Event in der Reihen der Enduroveranstaltungen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9169778#post9169778

http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/2011/12/the-blast-1/


----------



## Jarno (3. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und der nächste Enduro-Event!
> Diesmal in Belgien,über Ostern und bislang das teuerste Event in der Reihen der Enduroveranstaltungen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9169778#post9169778
> ...



Vergleichen ist ja nicht erlich, da bei The Blast 3 ubernachtungen, alle mahlzeiten usw inkludiert sind! 

The Blast #1 ist auf 2 platzen nach ausgebucht

The Blast #2 wird in der Vosges gehalten!


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2012)

Sorry Jarno, das sollte auch nicht abwertend sein! 

Wenn du das Datum des Events in den Vogesen angibst, kann SiK die Veranstaltung ebenfalls in Post 1 aufnehmen! 

Schön, das jetzt so viele Events zusammenkommen! Und wenn wir das in Deutschland ebenfalls noch hinbekommen, dann wird Enduro europaweit und flächendeckend ausgetragen. 

Bezüglich Deutschland läuten auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Da steht nur nicht fest ob das noch in 2012 oder erst in 2013 was gibt.


----------



## KultFAN (3. Februar 2012)

Einer von euch zum "Blast"?  Kennt ihr die Gegend?

Fährt einer von euch zum Mountain of Hell? War schon einer von euch da? Die Strecke ähnlich wie beim Mega?


----------



## SiK (4. Februar 2012)

Kultfan: ich war letztes Jahr bei der MoH, die Mega bin ich nur in '04 und '05 gefahren. Kucke mir aber jedes Jahr wieder die Strecken an.
Die Strecken des Hauptrennens schenken sich nicht viel in Länge und Schwierigkeit, auch die Uphill-Teile sind annähernd gleich. Bei der MoH wurde allerdings letztes Jahr das schwierige Schlussstück (Fußweg nach Venosc) durch eine leichtere Strecke ersetzt. 

Die Qualis sind wohl auch ähnlich nachdem die der Mega in 2011 verschärft wurde. Bei der MoH Quali gings 2011 insgesamt nicht mehr als 20hm hoch, deswegen bin ich mit dem DHler gefahren.

Onboard Videos von der 2011er Mountain of Hell (Quali & Rennen) gibts bei mir:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/10446

Im Vergleich dazu die Mega Quali von 2011 (der Typ hat richtig Druck auf dem Kessel!)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15083


----------



## H.B.O (6. Februar 2012)

braucht man für metabief eine Lizenz..liest sich in der Anmeldung so ?
....aber mein französisch ist auch eingerostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sicher sagen, ob man beim Super Enduro in San Remo (Italien) eine BDR-Rennlizenz benötigt? Auf der Homepage klingt es fast so...


----------



## Telem (10. Februar 2012)

H.B.O schrieb:


> braucht man für metabief eine Lizenz..liest sich in der Anmeldung so ?
> ....aber mein französisch ist auch eingerostet


 du brauchst keine Lizenz, wenn du als Hobbyfahrer antrittst brauchst du ein ärtzliches attest, das dir bescheinigt, dass du an einer solchen veranstaltung teilnehmen kannst, nicht älter als 6 Monate


----------



## Telem (10. Februar 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sicher sagen, ob man beim Super Enduro in San Remo (Italien) eine BDR-Rennlizenz benötigt? Auf der Homepage klingt es fast so...



SUper Enduro Series ist nur für Lizenzfahrer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## SiK (11. Februar 2012)

Ansonsten einfach einem Verein beitreten (oder der DIMB) und Lizenz lösen. Ich werde es auch so machen um das Rumgemache mit den Arztattesten zu vermeiden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Februar 2012)

Bei einem Erstantrag für eine Lizenz brauch man auch so eine Unbedenklichkeitserklärung vom Arzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (11. Februar 2012)

Was kostet eine Lizenz eigentlich? Super Enduro wollte ich ggf. auch mitfahren, da brauch ich die wohl einfach mal...


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich werd mir auch eine hohlen.


----------



## wrangler89 (11. Februar 2012)

Also meine Stifte haben als Vereinsmitglieder glaube damals 15,-EUS für die Erstbeantragung und jetzt 8 für die Verlängerung zahlen lassen. Bei den 15 bin ich mir allerdings nicht mehr ganz sicher, ist ´ne Weile her.


----------



## kingofdirt (11. Februar 2012)

Bei uns im Verein Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/ kostet eine Lizenz 26â¬. Zum Arzt muss man bei Lizenzantrag nur wenn man unter 18 ist oder schon recht alt, sonst nicht.


----------



## bliz2z (11. Februar 2012)

Kann ich als Deutscher in der Schweiz lebend bei euch auch eine Lizenz lösen? 



kingofdirt schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/ kostet eine Lizenz 26. Zum Arzt muss man bei Lizenzantrag nur wenn man unter 18 ist oder schon recht alt, sonst nicht.


----------



## S.F. (11. Februar 2012)

Soulrider e.V.

Lizenzkosten übernimmt der Verein


----------



## rossihoney (12. Februar 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da nun die ersten Termine draußen sind, leg ich mal geschwind die Liste an. Ihr dürft mir gerne weitere Termine nennen, auch per PN, dann halte ich die Liste aktuell und füge weitere Infos hinzu
> 
> 
> ...



CAIdom (domCAI & King of Plose) wurde um 3 Wochen verschoben und findet am 5.-7. Oktober statt!

ride on!


----------



## bliz2z (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr gut!  Gibt es zwar mal wieder kein Oktoberfest dieses Jahr aber das kann noch bis ins Alter warten! 



rossihoney schrieb:


> CAIdom (domCAI & King of Plose) wurde um 3 Wochen verschoben und findet am 5.-7. Oktober statt!
> 
> ride on!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Februar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## KultFAN (12. Februar 2012)

Der Scott Gang Battle findet doch auch statt! 

http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/?id=423


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. Februar 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Der Scott Gang Battle findet doch auch statt!
> ...



Auch keine Enduro...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Februar 2012)

Nochmal zur Lizenz beim Super Enduro:

"Hi,
for riders who doesnât have an ordinary UCI card, you can participate to the Superenduro series with an FCI (Italian Cyclist Federation) Daily Card, that you can buy at the cost of 5.00 â¬ at the race office the day of the race. The Daily Card guarantees insurance coverage limited to one day of validity. In order to get a Daily Card you must show an Italian certificate of fitness for competitive sport for the cycling discipline. A certificate of fitness to practice agonist sports can only be released by an Italian authorized doctor specialist in sports.
I'm sorry but this is a FCI (Italian Cycling Federation) request and the Superenduro has to deal with this...
Since I understand that this is not a quick way to solve your problem, I suggest you to get a racing license in Germany recognized by your national federation and the UCI.
Cheers"


----------



## SiK (15. Februar 2012)

Leute, heute um 15h gibt es nochmal 30 Plätze für das Metabief Open Enduro am 5.-6. Mai.
Anmeldung unter:
http://www.activeglobal.com/fr/cycling/metabief-france/metabief-open-enduro-2012


----------



## bliz2z (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tip. Wie genau ist den der Schedule/Zeitplan vom MeTaBief am 5. und 6.Mai? Finde keine Infos auf der Seite.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich nehme an, dass es nach dem Auftakterfolg auch dieses Jahr wieder einen EBM-Enduro geben wird. (04.08., ist aber noch nicht Offiziell, aber das EBM WE ist vom 4.-5.08.)


----------



## SiK (15. Februar 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Wie genau ist den der Schedule/Zeitplan vom MeTaBief am 5. und 6.Mai? Finde keine Infos auf der Seite.



Hier stehen ein paar Infos, notfalls G-translate nutzen.
http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/01/...deja-340-inscrits-en-quatre-jours/#toparticle

Telem und ich sind auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## bliz2z (15. Februar 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Hier stehen ein paar Infos, notfalls G-translate nutzen.
> http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/01/...deja-340-inscrits-en-quatre-jours/#toparticle
> 
> Telem und ich sind auf jeden Fall dabei.



Danke für den Link. Ich bin schon mit Telem in Kontakt, bin zu 80% auch dabei wenn ich einen Startplatz ergattern kann.


----------



## bliz2z (15. Februar 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Leute, heute um 15h gibt es nochmal 30 Plätze für das Metabief Open Enduro am 5.-6. Mai.
> Anmeldung unter:
> http://www.activeglobal.com/fr/cycling/metabief-france/metabief-open-enduro-2012



Anmeldungen sind jetzt schon offen (ab 13h). Hab mich angemeldet und bereits bezahlt, d.h. bin auch dabei.

PS: Scheint schon wieder ausgebucht zu sein jetzt


----------



## frogmatic (15. Februar 2012)

rossihoney schrieb:


> *CAIdom 2012* (domCAI & King of Plose) wurde um 3 Wochen verschoben und findet am *5.-7. Oktober* statt!
> 
> ride on!



Es wäre schön, wenn ihr die Webseite auch entsprechend updaten würdet - und vielleicht auch die Caidoms etwas deutlicher nach Jahren trennen könntet?
Z.B. steht bei den Datümern immer nur Tag/Monat...

Ansonsten - danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist es amtlich! Die  Rahmnerichtlinie für MTB Enduro Rennen wurde gestern vom BDR veröffentlicht.

Und wie es aussieht, ist bislang kein weiteres Rennen zur Serie hinzugekommen!
Also wohl doch nur drei Termine! 

Man wird sehen.

Was mich an der Richtlinie ein wenig "stört": Zeitmessung nur bergab mit max 20% Anteil an Gegenanstiegen. - D.H. eine reine Bergaufwertung wird hier ausgeschlossen.
Und: die max. Steigung eines Gegenanstieges darf 10% nicht übersteigen. Und was, wenn der Feldweg an der Stelle 11% hat?

Das ist meiner Ansicht zu viel Reglementiert und sollte dem Veranstalter freigestellt werden. Ansonsten ein guter Anfang!

Man wird sehen, wie sich die Rennen im ersten Jahr präsentieren!


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn ihr die Webseite auch entsprechend updaten würdet - und vielleicht auch die Caidoms etwas deutlicher nach Jahren trennen könntet?
> Z.B. steht bei den Datümern immer nur Tag/Monat...
> 
> Ansonsten - danke für die Info!



Da es in der Überschrift des Threads bereits um das Jahr 2012 geht, reicht mir Tag und Monat!  

Da braucht´s keine Trennung nach Jahren???? 
Nächstes Jahr gibts einen neuen Thread!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2012)

Was hat eine Bergaufwertung auch mit einem Endurorennen zu tun ?
Dafür gibts Uphillrennen für glattrasierte Lycra-Futzis.


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

Hey, keine Diskriminierung bitte! 
Sonst leihe ich Dir meinen Nassrasierer! 

Nicht falsch verstehen! Generell ist das OK, aber da der Begriff Enduro so weit gefasst ist, fände ich es falsch, das so stark einzuschränken. Generell sollen die Wertungen natürlich weitestgehend bergab stattfinden. Eine kurze Bergaufwertung sollte meiner Meinung aber nicht generell ausgeschlossen werden. Dazu gab es ja auch hier im Thread bereits die ganze Bandbreite an Meinungen! 
Meine Meinung: warum reglementieren? Offen lassen und der Veranstalter kann alle Vorteile seines Standorts nutzen!

1993 hatte der BDR ein ähnliches Problem. Damals musste eine DH Strecke mindestens 5km lang sein. Die Folge war, das der BDR kaum Veranstalter fand und die etablierten Rennorte mangels Streckenlänge sich nicht in die BDR Serie eingegliedert haben. 

Mir geht´s hier nur um Freiheiten für den Veranstalter, der Lust haben soll, so ein Rennen zu veranstalten. Damit hätten wir dann auch wieder mehr Events in Deutschland, und das freut doch sicher alle!


----------



## frogmatic (16. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Da es in der Überschrift des Threads bereits um das Jahr 2012 geht, reicht mir Tag und Monat!
> 
> Da braucht´s keine Trennung nach Jahren????



Lies mal welchen Text von mir du kommentiert hast - ich habe mich auf die Webseite bezogen...



san_andreas schrieb:


> Was hat eine Bergaufwertung auch mit einem *Enduro*rennen zu tun ?
> Dafür gibts Uphillrennen für glattrasierte Lycra-Futzis.



Zitat Wikipedia: "*Enduro* (aus dem spanischen duro = hart; englisch: endurance = Ausdauer)" - nur die harten komm' in' Garten.

Streng genommen ist es ja nur ein All Mountain Rennen - für diejenigen, die alle Berge in alle Richtungen befahren...
*duckundwech*


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2012)

Klar, aber die Verbreitung der Enduro-Rennen in den letzten Jahren kommt ja schon davon, dass sie Herrn Mustermann ermöglichen, auch in normalem Trainingszustand erfolgreich mit Spaß teilzunehmen.
Die würden doch bei einer gleichwertigen Uphillwertung einfach plattgefahren werden. Auch DH und FR Pros, die an den Rennen zunehmend teilnehmen, hätten da keine Chance mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Februar 2012)

Und so, wie es jetzt ist, haben die anderen Pros weniger Chancen. Nämlich die CCler.

Viele gute Fahrer sowohl aus DH als auch CC fahren Enduro Rennen. Und die sind alle in der jeweils anderen "Kategorie" immer noch schneller als die meisten. 
Also sollte man dann vielleicht tatsächlich 50-50 bergauf-bergab machen. ?

Wo ich dir aber recht gebe: Das Schöne an Enduro Rennen ist, dass Max Mustermann mitfährt. Und das geht besser, wenn es mehr bergab geht, ja.


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Februar 2012)

Erstmal finde ich's auch in diesem Format schön, wenn die Anstiege aus eigener Kraft bezwungen werden sollen und die Zeit bergab gewertet wird und das Ganze mit nur einem Ratt (bsp. Latsch/Lenzerheide). Bei denen finde ich auch die Punktwertung toll.

Mir schwirrt zusätzlich noch der Gedanke im Kopf herum Karenzzeiten für die Bergaufwertungen hinzu zu fügen. Heißt, die schnellste Zeit + z.B. 20% wär die Ausschlusszeit. Bloß wüsste mensch ja nicht vorher, wo die liegt, das wär doch ein interessantes taktieren. So oder so ähnlich  Ist ja auch bloß eine Idee


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

@ frogmatic... ups!!!  Auch wer regelmäßig versagt, ist zuverlässig... 
All Mountain-Rennen... Ja, da geht´s los und hört bei den Marathon DH´s auf. Ich sag ja, die Bandbreite beim "Enduro" ist riesig

@San Andreas: Achsoooooo... klassisch aneinander vorbeigeredet! 
An eine gleichwertige Bergaufwertung hatte ich nie gedacht! Eher an eine kleine Wertung bergauf (Mit ca. 100hm maximal oder halt leicht wellig aber tendenziel bergan) und dann aber 5 bis 9 Wertungen bergab!
Sonst wär´s wirklich ein XC Rennen!

@bonvivant:
Punktewertungen bei der TT waren zwar ganz witzig, aber mit einem ziemlichen personellen Aufwand verbunden. Da brauchst Du alleine mindesten 10 Leute extra für die Kontrolle und das spätere Auswerten, da alles manuell erfolgt. Ist eher fraglich, ob es in diesem Jahr wieder Sonderpunkte für Technische Passagen gibt. Karenzzeiten sehe ich sehr kritisch! Wenn man alleine die TT Ergebnisse hernimmt, hätte eine Ausschlusszeit zum Ausscheiden von ca 30% der zahlenden Teilnehmer geführt. Das wäre doch eher kontraproduktiv. Vom organisatorischen Aufwand mal ganz abgesehen!


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Februar 2012)

Hast Du Recht mit.
Je beliebter das Format wird, desto dünner wird die Luft. Von der einen (CC) oder anderen Seite (DH) kommen Pros hinzu, wie will ein Max Mustermann da mithalten? Führt vielleicht wieder zu Elite- und Jedermann-Rennen.

Ich hab die Entwicklung auf der Straße  mitgemacht. Als die Jedermann-Rennen neu waren, war' s in den Grenzen des Spaßes, den so ganz pauschal RR-Fahrer verstehen, lustig...nach kurzer Zeit, waren da eine Reihe von Pro's, die sich mit Lizenz rein gemogelt haben oder ihre sogar extra abgegeben haben. In Italien mit den Granfondi ist die Entwicklung noch extremer.
Weil ich (mit Lizenz) an genau so was keinen Spaß hatte, bin ich nach über 10 Jahren Straße wieder aufs MTB. Jetzt suche ich doch wieder den Wettbewerb (aber ich schätze das MTB vor allem für die Freiheiten unter den Stollen und im Geiste). Nur machen die Extrema in jeder Hinsicht den Spaß auch für Semi-Pros kaputt. Meiner Meinung.

Endurorennen schätze ich (noch) deswegen als halbwegs spaßige Sache. Wär schön, wenn's so bliebe


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

Hehe, kenne ich - auch wenn hier OT - War sogar noch länger im Besitz einer Lizenz... 
(deshalb im Sommer auch immer noch ohne Fell)
Das war in den 90ern schon so als die ersten MTB Rennen aufkamen, dann die ersten DH Rennen, dann die Marathons, und jetzt Enduro... 

Also back to topic... (ääääh warst Du im letzten Jahr in Latsch oder Lenz?)

Edith sagt: Elite und Jedermannrennen haben wir ja schon! Superenduro ist was für die Elite. BDR Serie dürfte Konditionstechnisch noch im gehobenen Mustermann bereich liegen, Elsass-BluegrassEnduro und Trailtrophy im Bereich wo Mustermann noch Spaß hat. Aber auch Herr Mustermann sollte schon ein paar Skills haben, die über dem Durchschnitt des Waldautobahfahrers liegen. Sollte man auch nie vergessen!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2012)

Genau was Bonvivant schreibt, befürchte ich für die Enduro-Szene auch. Die "Professionalisierung" wird auf längere Sicht dazu führen, dass das Ganze für Herrn Mustermann wieder uninteressant wird.


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Februar 2012)

Ehrlich? Weder noch. Ich war zwar in Lenzerheide, als die Veranstaltung war (hatte sogar das Ratt dabei) und war in Winterberg und hab zugesehen. Deswegen juckt es mich ja auch so

Genauso ehrlich: Ich feile jetzt das zweite Jahr an der Fahrtechnik, mache Kurse mit, fahre in den BP zum verfeinern, aber habe  mich noch nicht getraut ein Endurorennen mitzufahren. Deswegen sind aber dieses Jahr Latsch und/oder Lenzerheide dran, die erscheinen mir für den Einstieg angemessen


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

Echt, du warst in Lenzerheide? Wettertechnisch ja echte Kapriolen! Aber irgendwie hat´s dann doch noch total Spass gemacht. 
Wenn Du schon in den Bikepark zum "Verfeinern" fährst, kommst du bei der TT in jedem Fall zurecht! Bin schon auf die neuen Streckenabschnitte in Latsch gespannt und freue mich. Das wird wieder eine sehr lustige Sause! Solltest Du wirklich mitfahren, sehen wie uns in jedem Fall! An mir kommt eh keiner vorbei! 

@ san andreas: dann lasst es uns geniessen, solange es anhält!!!!


----------



## mw.dd (16. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht falsch verstehen! Generell ist das OK, aber da der Begriff Enduro so weit gefasst ist, fände ich es falsch, das so stark einzuschränken. Generell sollen die Wertungen natürlich weitestgehend bergab stattfinden. Eine kurze Bergaufwertung sollte meiner Meinung aber nicht generell ausgeschlossen werden. ...
> Meine Meinung: warum reglementieren? Offen lassen und der Veranstalter kann alle Vorteile seines Standorts nutzen!
> ...
> Mir geht´s hier nur um Freiheiten für den Veranstalter, der Lust haben soll, so ein Rennen zu veranstalten. Damit hätten wir dann auch wieder mehr Events in Deutschland, und das freut doch sicher alle!



Irgendeine Abgrenzung muß es geben, sonst heißt in einem Jahr alles "Enduro", weil es gerade Mode ist. Technische Trails auch bergauf sollten trotzdem mal möglich sein.

Ich finde es gut, das man mit dem Einzelstart, den ungezeiteten Transfers sowie mehreren Wertungen eine brauchbare Abgrenzung zu den Marathons einerseits und den (Massenstart-)DHs andererseits festgeschrieben hat. 

BTW Das größte Problem der Veranstalter beim Enduro ist sicher, passende Strecken von den Behörden und Grundbesitzern genehmigt zu bekommen...


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, das Thema Streckengenehmigung ist ganz groß!
Aber ich hoffe, dass sich in die Richtung bald auch etwas in Deutschland tut und man dann einfach ein paar feste Strecken mehr hat, die man für solche Events nutzen kann.
Die Flowtrails und ähnliche Konzept sind da in die Richtung sehr interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> BTW Das größte Problem der Veranstalter beim Enduro ist sicher, passende Strecken von den Behörden und Grundbesitzern genehmigt zu bekommen...



....in Deutschland !


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

In Deutschland in jedem Fall!


----------



## mw.dd (20. Februar 2012)

Pfadlinig-Enduro beim EBM in Seiffen am 4.08.12.


----------



## SiK (20. Februar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Pfadlinig-Enduro beim EBM in Seiffen am 4.08.12.



Eingefügt - danke


----------



## elmono (23. Februar 2012)

Wo es nur noch ein guter Monat ist: Fährt sonst noch jemand die Elsass Enduro Etappe in Wissembourg mit?

Und noch mal wegen dem Lizenzthema: Kriegt man als DIMB Mitglied problemlos eine Lizenz über den e.V.?


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch mal wegen dem Lizenzthema: Kriegt man als DIMB Mitglied problemlos eine Lizenz über den e.V.?



Als Mitglied des Racing Teams? Ja: http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/?page_id=9#frage7


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wo es nur noch ein guter Monat ist: Fährt sonst noch jemand die Elsass Enduro Etappe in Wissembourg mit?
> 
> Und noch mal wegen dem Lizenzthema: Kriegt man als DIMB Mitglied problemlos eine Lizenz über den e.V.?



Also wenn mir irgendjemand seinen Startplatz vererbt ( ausser dir Elmono ..) ja gerne


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2012)

Klingt auch interessant:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## KultFAN (24. Februar 2012)

Mal eins in der Mitte Deutschlands

HOffe da kommen auch mal ein paar Infos die tage. Mit dem Anmelden der anderen REnnen muss man ja wirklich fix sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabo (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,
kann mir jemand mit Erfahrung sagen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht mit einem DH an einem Endurorace teilzunehmen?
Zunächst ist dabei sein für mich alles und ich will mir nicht sofort
wieder ein anderes Bike kaufen bevor ich mich an einem Rennen versucht habe.
Besten Dank!
Sorry, offtopic


----------



## SiK (25. Februar 2012)

Gabo schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand mit Erfahrung sagen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht mit einem DH an einem Endurorace teilzunehmen?
> Zunächst ist dabei sein für mich alles und ich will mir nicht sofort
> wieder ein anderes Bike kaufen bevor ich mich an einem Rennen versucht habe.
> ...



Das geht unter der Bedingung, dass du mit dem Rad auch mal 500hm am Stück den Berg hochfahren kannst. Also mindestens 1:1 Übersetzung und langer, versenkbarer Sattelstütze und "normalem" Sitzwinkel.

Das Problem sind ja nicht die Wertungsprüfungen, sondern die Verbindungsetappen, die oft auf dem Bike absolviert werden.

Bei Marathon Downhills ist das wieder anders, da ist der DH'ler manchmal genau das richtige Bike


----------



## SiK (25. Februar 2012)

Sehe gerade, dass du ein YT Tues fährst?

Voll versenkbare Stütze geht schonmal nicht so gut dann, aber eine Teleskopstütze könnte es richten. Reverb, Joplin etc natürlich auch.

Müsstest dann halt eine 11-32 oder 11-34 Kassette montieren und vorne ein 32-34er Kettenblatt, dann steht dir nix mehr im Weg.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Februar 2012)

Gesichtsbuch:
"Top news: The CAIdom weekend this year will be held in conjunction with the Mountainbike Testival week (www.testival.it). This means, 5 days of pure mountainbiking in the amazing scenery of the Plose mountain edged by the mystical Dolomites!"


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja mal super. Wenn´s wieder so sonniges Wetter wie letztes Jahr ist, leih ich mir ein Rad für´s Rennen aus

Weiß eigentlich einer, wann die Homepage zur deutschen Endurorennserie online geht? Seit zwei Wochen geht da nix mehr. www.enduroseries.net - oder?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Februar 2012)

In der offiziellen Ausschreibung auf der Dirtmasters Seite ist auch enduroseries.net angegeben. Hm, man wird sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (29. Februar 2012)

Anmeldung zu Mad East Enduro startet morgen auf www.madmission.de


----------



## KultFAN (1. März 2012)

Anmeldung war gestern schon möglich!


----------



## Jarno (2. März 2012)

Ach der anmeldung fur The Blast #2 is ab heute geöffnet!

Diese combo zwischen rennen und urlaub ist diese mal auf der home trails von Remy Absalon, in der Französische Haute Vosges!

http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/2011/12/the-blast-2/


----------



## S.F. (5. März 2012)

Auch im Newsbereich tut sich wieder was: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03...ch-und-lenzerheide-termine-und-informationen/

Gibt´s schon Neuigkeiten zur BDR Serie? Sorry, komme gerade von der Plose zurück!


----------



## Tobiwan (5. März 2012)

Du Sack  Wie gehts der Plose? Müsste noch ziemlich viel Schnee liegen, oder?

Die BDR-Rennserie macht mal genau gar nichts. Seit 3 Wochen ist auch die Internetpräsenz offline. Vorher gabs wenigstens ein Bild mit SRAM und Specialized. Keine Ahnung wanns da wirklich losgeht. Wenn jemand mehr weiß, dann immer her mit den Infos. Bin auch schon langsam am Umplanen, da ich so langsam die Geduld verliere....


----------



## S.F. (6. März 2012)

Nach 7 Tagen Sonne konntest Du auf der Trametsch Wakeboard fahren 
Südlich von Ratschings und Sterzing hatte es leider nicht so viel Schnee wie in den Nordalpen. Wenn da nicht vor Ostern noch was drauf schneit, könnte die Plose einen frühen MTB Start hergeben!
Aber sonst war´s geil. Hab mich wie immer bei Ossi auf der Pfannspitzhütte durchgefressen  

Hm, Ruhe beim BDR...  da muss man ja wirklich nach Alternativen ausschau halten!


----------



## wrangler89 (6. März 2012)

Was erwartet ihr denn vom BDR? Wenn der Enduro- Verantwortliche noch nicht mal weiß, wo Enduro eigentlich herführt... Und dann wollen die ´ne Serie aufstellen? Lieber nach gestandenen, bewährten Rennen Ausschau halten, das hat Hand und Fuß.


----------



## kinschman (6. März 2012)

hat der bdr überhaupt was damit zu tun ???
es wird ja noch nichtmal der deutsche meistertitel ausgeschrieben.

aber wie auch immer....aller anfang ist schwer.


war im übrigen am sonntag wieder auf ner top organisierten veranstaltung in belgien unterwegs....mit lecker pasta zur mittagspause, grillwürstchen vor der siegerehrung und dazu nochn t-shirt. läuft !!


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2012)

Deutsche Meisterschaft? Hier: http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/


----------



## KultFAN (6. März 2012)

Sind die Titel so wichtig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. März 2012)

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal im Meisterjersey die Trails rocken.  

@kinschman: berichte mal ein wenig von den Belgiern! Wann fährst du den nächsten Event?


----------



## mw.dd (7. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch schon immer mal im Meisterjersey die Trails rocken.



Ergebnisse IDM MTB Enduro 2011
Wenn Du solche Größen wie David Schatzki, Frank Schneider oder André Kleindienst schlagen kannst, hast Du es Dir auch verdient


----------



## S.F. (7. März 2012)

*träum* neeeee, sicher nicht, soooo groß bin ich nicht!  
Aber Mitte Vierzig und Spaß dabei!!!!


----------



## kinschman (7. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch schon immer mal im Meisterjersey die Trails rocken.
> 
> @kinschman: berichte mal ein wenig von den Belgiern! Wann fährst du den nächsten Event?



machen wirs kurz 
war super!
war schlammig!
war für gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de erfolgreich - 2ter platz damen.

video:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19470/h


weitere events wie üblich auf www.vtt-patricmaes.be.


----------



## S.F. (7. März 2012)

Wie, du bist bei den Damen gestartet???? 

Hört sich gut an! 
Da war ich wie gesagt leider gerade aus Brixen zurück 

So langsam wird der Regen wärmer! Da sollten wir mal ein Treffen arrangieren!
Denke mal, Ende des Monats, spätestens aber Anfang April geht´s mal wieder zu den Filthies...


----------



## kinschman (7. März 2012)

nenene - ich nix dame.
aber wir waren mit insgesamt 9leuten (8m 1w) aus aachen dort - beim nächsten mal sind wir sicher noch mehr. 

jo, treffen müssen wir mal schaun - an einem der nächsten WEs geht sicher was!!


----------



## S.F. (8. März 2012)

Na dann muss ich mich mal mit schrauben ranhalten. Sonst muss die "alte" Kiste nochmal herhalten.


----------



## KultFAN (8. März 2012)

Wo seid ihr denn im Raum Düsseldorf unterwegs? 

Evtl. gehts für mich ab Herbst ins Rheinland!

Auch per p.m.


----------



## SiK (8. März 2012)

kinschman schrieb:


> machen wirs kurz
> war super!
> war schlammig!
> war für gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de erfolgreich - 2ter platz damen.
> ...



Sieht gut aus, war aber sehr tretlastig, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (8. März 2012)

Rein vom Video würde ich auch sagen das ein 140mm Fully reichen würde?  recht viel Waldautobahn dabei. Gut man sieht bei der Helmcam nie wenn es steiler wird..


----------



## kinschman (9. März 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, war aber sehr tretlastig, oder täuscht das?



joah schon, aber bei welchem rennen muss man nicht treten ?! 

erschwert wurde das in der 2ten tageshälfte durch einsetzenden regen...da war nur noch slip-n-slide angesagt....hart antreten am start ging auch nicht mehr ->burnout 

hat aber dennoch viel spaß gemacht!!



zum federweg: kommt immer aufs fahrkönnen vs. kondition an.


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

Hehe, hört sich nach "kurz vor Schnappatmung" an!  

Spaß ist das Wichtigste! Und das Bier danach!

Ich habe mir noch einmal die Webseite von Patric Maes angesehen. Da ist jetzt aber nur der eine Event verzeichnet. Oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen?

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem privat organisierten "Invitational"?


----------



## SiK (9. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hehe, hört sich nach "kurz vor Schnappatmung" an!
> 
> Spaß ist das Wichtigste! Und das Bier danach!
> 
> ...



Da gibt es noch mehr, siehe hier: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15

Habe die jetzt auch alle in den Kalender eingetragen.


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

Ah! Cool! 

enduroseries.net ist auch gerade online!

So wie es aussieht gibts jetzt doch 5 Termine! Einer davon in Navis am Brenner (AUT)


----------



## SiK (9. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ah! Cool!
> 
> enduroseries.net ist auch gerade online!
> 
> So wie es aussieht gibts jetzt doch 5 Termine! Einer davon in Navis am Brenner (AUT)



Ist ja die Dirt Seite wie aus dem Ei gepellt! Vorlagen-Einheitsbrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (9. März 2012)

Steht da irgendwo, wie der Seeding Run funktionieren soll? Vor allem zu den späten Uhrzeiten?!

Ich hadere gerade noch mit mir selbst: Winterberg mitfahren, oder lieber ein entspanntes WE beim Brocken Rocken...


----------



## radjey (9. März 2012)

In Ilmenau und Winterberg gibt es jetzt sogar einen Seeding Run 

Gut dass enduroseries erst seit gestern on ist.
Denn seit genau gestern weiß ich auch, dass die Rennsaison für mich verletzungsbedingt eh gelaufen ist.
Spart mir Geld und Nerven mir über ne "offizielle" Rennserie weiter nen Kopp zu machen


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

@SiK: Musste wohl "schnell" gehen.... 

@elmono: ich hadere auch noch! Aber nach Belgien sollten wir fahren und einen oder zwei der Patric Maes Events mitnehmen!!!!

@radjey: was hast Du dir denn angetan? Gute Besserung jedenfalls!


----------



## rall (9. März 2012)

man kann sich bei der sram-enduroserie noch nicht anmelden, oder hab ich den Link übersehen?


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

Nein, die Anmeldung ist noch nicht offen!


----------



## radjey (9. März 2012)

Hier steht, dass man sich registrieren muss und ein Riders Profile erstellt. Denke mal, dass das über Login funktionieren soll, aber der Button ist noch blind geschaltet.
Und Bezahlung der Startgebühr nur via PayPal!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (9. März 2012)

Der Loginbereich wird auch erst in den nächsten Tagen freigeschaltet, siehe mtb-news Startseite.

Mal gespannt, ich sehe mal zu, das ich bei allen Rennen am Start bin. Die Locations klingen doch schonmal nicht schlecht.
Seedingrun ist auch nicht verkehrt, wird man nicht ausgebremst im Rennen.


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

Seedingrun... das wird mir ja fast schon wieder zu unentspannt... 
Naja, mal sehen wie sich das so entwickelt.
Mittlerweile gibts ja echt ne Menge Veranstaltungen unter denen man sich das Passende raussuchen kann!


----------



## H.B.O (9. März 2012)

cool samerberg rules, der bikepark is ok aber die umliegenden trails sind bombe, hoffe sie suchen was gescheites an trails raus.

Seedingrun muss man nicht fahren und wenn man dann als erstes startet ist es eh eher ein vorteil


----------



## radjey (9. März 2012)

Als erstes startet der schnellste aus dem Seeding Run.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (9. März 2012)

hast recht mein fehler


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

@radjey, was is´n nu mit deiner Verletzung?
In Glüder oder Altenberg über ne Steinplatte abgerutscht?


----------



## radjey (9. März 2012)

@H.B.O
Im Downhill ist es ja genau so wie du meintest.
Und scheinbar entwickelt sich dieses Rennformat eh mehr in diese Richtung mit Training, Seeding, Renntag und Sponsoren/Preisgeld etc...
Weiß auch nicht, ob es noch von Vorteil ist als erster zu starten, da die Strecken vom Trainig evtl.  zerwühlt sind. Da war's bis jetzt immer besser recht früh zu starten...

@S.F.
Nur kurz VR weggerutscht. Aber Bänder im rechten Daumen abgerissen. Werd die nächsten 2Monate keinen Lenker greifen können...


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

Na super! Da hab ich ja mit ner geprellten Hüfte und einem Skidaumen kürzlich noch richtig Glück gehabt...

Lenker greifen ist ja eins, mit dem Daumen schalten dann nochmal was anderes!!!
Hoffe das heilt schnell und der Daumen wird wieder beweglich und belastbar!


----------



## SiK (9. März 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> @H.B.O
> Im Downhill ist es ja genau so wie du meintest.
> Und scheinbar entwickelt sich dieses Rennformat eh mehr in diese Richtung mit Training, Seeding, Renntag und Sponsoren/Preisgeld etc...



Beim Preisgeld musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Einen 200er als Seriensieger. Das lohnt sich


----------



## Stiftsquelle (9. März 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Als erstes startet der schnellste aus dem Seeding Run.



Der schnellste fährt anscheinend mal zuerst und mal zuletzt. Je nach Austragungsort.

(http://enduroseries.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=176&Itemid=855&lang=de)

Aber laut Reglement wird dann spätestens anscheinend ab dem 3. Tourstopp (im 2. gibts ja noch einen Seedingrun) nach Gesamtplatzierung in der Serie gestartet. 

''Die Startreihenfolge richtet sich nach dem jeweiligen aktuellen Gesamtstand der Serie. Der Gesamtstandführende fährt zum Schluss.'' 
(Reglement, enduroseries.net)


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2012)

Naja, wer für´s Preisgeld fahren muss.... 
Wer für´s Preisgeld fährt, sollte Rennrad fahren. Auf den Kerwerennen in der Pfalz gibts bestimmt immer noch Sprintprämien wie früher:
"der Erste erhält drei Flaschen Wein, der Zweite einen Sack Kartoffeln..." und nur die Jungs die nicht richtig zugehört haben, haben den Sprint angezogen.... 

SPASS!!!! Ich will SPAAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je mehr Reglement, desto weniger Spaß!!! Seedingrun... pfffff 

Und Startreihenfolgen werden tendenziell völlig überbewertet!


----------



## radjey (9. März 2012)

Na, also hatte H.B.O doch recht 

kein Plan, was ein seedingrun im enduro dann für'n sinn hat
aber ich bin ja eh raus


----------



## wrangler89 (9. März 2012)

Seedingrun- na das die Pro´s fein üben können um ihren Status zu behalten. 
Aber ist toll 80% der Rennen am A,,,, der Welt. Wie soll da ein normal arbeitender Mensch hinkommen mit jeweils 600km pro Strecke...
Da bleib ich lieber bei den freien Enduro- Races, wo der Spaß an erster Stelle steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. März 2012)

Winterberg werd ich mir geben (ist ja nur ne Stunde von hier), aber dann lieber noch eins im Süden mitfahren. Die Serie lohnt sich ja echt nur für Profis...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. März 2012)

Wird es eine Teamwertung in der Gesamtwertung geben? Also ein Team, alle Rennen?


----------



## Airhaenz (10. März 2012)

Hey,

hab heute eine Email von Bluegrass bekommen. Bin von der Warteliste nachgerÃ¼ckt.
Folglich sehen wir uns am 2.4 in Wissenbourg. Meine Freundin hat sich auch gleich angemeldet. StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r Frauen kostet nur 10â¬..


----------



## Jarno (10. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Naja, wer für´s Preisgeld fahren muss....
> Wer für´s Preisgeld fährt, sollte Rennrad fahren. Auf den Kerwerennen in der Pfalz gibts bestimmt immer noch Sprintprämien wie früher:
> "der Erste erhält drei Flaschen Wein, der Zweite einen Sack Kartoffeln..." und nur die Jungs die nicht richtig zugehört haben, haben den Sprint angezogen....
> 
> ...



Problem bei diese grosse Veranstaltungen ist immer wie mehr Leute, mehr Organisation, mehr Reglement...
Dann geht es in die gleiche Richtung wie DH rennen, viel warten und wenig fahren.

Die Flaschen wein sind ein gute Idee, soll ich mal integrieren in The Blast !

Aber dann mit Bier, da ein gute wein ist noch kein Bier!


----------



## S.F. (10. März 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab heute eine Email von Bluegrass bekommen. Bin von der Warteliste nachgerückt.
> Folglich sehen wir uns am 2.4 in Wissenbourg. Meine Freundin hat sich auch gleich angemeldet. Startgebühr für Frauen kostet nur 10..



Ich auch!  
Jetzt noch schnell Urlaub beantragen....


----------



## elmono (10. März 2012)

Ihr beide? Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzger2000 (11. März 2012)

Gibt es schon ein paar Infos zu der Strecke von Ilmenau ? 

Würde da gerne mal mitmachen nur weiß ich nicht ob es auch was für mich als Anfänger ist.


----------



## EL_BOB (11. März 2012)

Metzger2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein paar Infos zu der Strecke von Ilmenau ?
> 
> Würde da gerne mal mitmachen nur weiß ich nicht ob es auch was für mich als Anfänger ist.



Die Strecke wird für Jedermann gut fahrbar sein...


----------



## Airhaenz (11. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> Jetzt noch schnell Urlaub beantragen....



Ja supi,

dann ist für Spaß ja gesorgt. Hab gerade schon Elmono geschrieben, dass wir versuchen für das We ein Appartment in der Pfalz als Basecamp zu kriegen. Können auch gleich für 3 aoder 4 anfregen, wenn ihr wollt.

Grüßle, airHjo


----------



## KultFAN (11. März 2012)

AUch wenns peinlich ist...aber wie kann ich mich denn bei den Rennen auf der "Enduroserie" anmelden?! 
Da steht über das Anmeldeformular nur finde ich keins. Nur über Login möglich? 

Wäre klasse wenns der ein oder andere von euch weiß


----------



## S.F. (11. März 2012)

Tztztz 

Der Login Bereich ist immer noch nich aktiv!  
so wird das nie was...  


Jochen: Basecamp klingt gut, muss ich aber noch mit der Regierung klären. Elmono wollte wohl eher nur für den einen Tag runterfahren. Auch wegen der Family!

Ich muss jetzt erstmal die verdammte Rüsselseuche und den Husten wegbekommen. Ist gerade echt hartnäckig....


----------



## EL_BOB (11. März 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> AUch wenns peinlich ist...aber wie kann ich mich denn bei den Rennen auf der "Enduroserie" anmelden?!
> Da steht über das Anmeldeformular nur finde ich keins. Nur über Login möglich?
> 
> Wäre klasse wenns der ein oder andere von euch weiß




Schau mal hier im Bericht steht irgendwo 6-8 Wochen vor dem jeweiligen Rennen, wenn denn mal die online Anmeldung geht! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03/09/specialized-enduro-series-powered-by-sram-weitere-infos/

Und ja, nur über den Login auf der Seite.


----------



## KultFAN (11. März 2012)




----------



## S.F. (11. März 2012)

Bin gerade noch etwas verwirrt wegen der Anmeldung für Wissembourg. Wie läuft das mit dem upload des ärztlichen Attests? Wird das zwingend benötigt?

Aus der mail: Denken Sie daran, und laden Sie Ihr ärztliches Attest oder eine Lizenz auf Ihr Konto (download). 

D.h. entweder habe ich ne Lizenz, oder ich brauch ein Attest? Oder gibt es wie bei der Superenduro Serie die Möglichkeit von Tageslizenzen?

Edit sagt: Wissembourg ist am 01.04!!!! Also gar kein Urlaub notwendig!


----------



## S.F. (12. März 2012)

Die Frage zum ärztlichen Attest wurde gerade vom Veranstalter beantwortet:

"Hi Stefan

A medical certificate from a doctor with the mention "Able to practise MTB in competition" is mandatory.
Then you scan it and upload it on you account.

have a good day.

Cheers

Jérôme"


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Sagt mal, eine ganz dumme Frage zwischendurch ...


Wir Jungs hier aus OWL überlegen als Team in Winterberg zustarten. Oder ich als Einzelperson ... Welche Richtlinien gibts für die Teams?
Kann ich auch nur in Wibe mitfahren?
 Auf der Hompage bin ich nicht recht schlau geworden.



Achja, ich bin auch für mehr Spass und weniger Wettkampf!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. März 2012)

Wenn Du für mehr Spass und weniger Wettkampf bist... ob dann die Enduroserie das Richtige ist?   

Die Webseite gibt wirklích nichts her. 
Hast Du mal hier nachgelesen? http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/rahmenrichtlinie-mtb-enduro2012.pdf

Sonst wird das Ganze wohl noch bekanntgegeben, wenn die Registrierung öffnet.

Bei anderen Formaten war es bislang so, dass Du in der Einzelwertung gestartet bist und dich zusätzlich noch für die Teamwertung einschreiben konntest.


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Danke ersteinmal 


Okay, das wusste ich soweit fast alles.

Ich möchte nicht vom Rad fallen vor Anstrengung, einen Sonntagsausflug habe ich aber auch nicht im Sinn!  Wäre mein erstes Rennen.

Ok, ich denke dann melde ich mich soschnell wie möglich als Einzelfahrer an. Das Fahrerprofil kann man ja dank der Totschaltung des Logins noch nicht anlegen?!


----------



## S.F. (12. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke ersteinmal
> 
> 
> Okay, das wusste ich soweit fast alles.
> ...



Und somit kannst du dich auch noch nicht anmelden! Geht nur über das Login. Das soll ca. 6 Wochen vor den ersten Rennen freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## elmono (12. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht vom Rad fallen vor Anstrengung, einen Sonntagsausflug habe ich aber auch nicht im Sinn!  Wäre mein erstes Rennen.



Stells dir wie eine gemütliche Tour vor, wo dann einzelne Sektionen einfach gezeitet werden, und somit etwas anstrengender sind. So war es zumindest im letzten Jahr, und so sind eigentlich alle Enduro-Rennen, die ich bisher kennengelernt habe - von Massenstartrennen mal abgesehen.

Ich denke nicht, dass die BDR Regeln das großartig ändern, von daher viel Spaß!


----------



## S.F. (12. März 2012)

Habe hier mal noch den Macher der Bluegrass-Enduro-Serie in Bild und Ton:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37941204"]JÃ©rÃ´me Clementz - The Precepts of Enduro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Alles klar - dann wirds heißen schnell sein! 

@Elmono: Danke, genau so hatte ich es erhofft!  Wer ist von euch dieses Jahr beim Dirtmasters dabei (ggf. auch beim Rennen)?


----------



## JDEM (12. März 2012)

Werd wohl da sein und mitfahren, ist ja nicht weit von hier aus! (Falls jemand nen Tipp für ne gute, günstige Üension in WiBe hat, würd ich mich über ne PM freuen!)


----------



## Gabo (12. März 2012)

Werde auch bei so viel wie möglichen Enduroseries-Rennen dabei sein.
Das mit der Übernachtung würde mich auch interessieren, bzw. kann man da auch campen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2012)

Falls jemand einen *Startplatz* für die *Bike Attack 2012* abzugeben hat, bitte PM an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Werd wohl da sein und mitfahren, ist ja nicht weit von hier aus! (Falls jemand nen Tipp für ne gute, günstige Üension in WiBe hat, würd ich mich über ne PM freuen!)



http://www.tourisline.de/unterkunft_hotel/nordrhein_westfalen/winterberg_pension.html

27 - 35 Euro pro Nacht. Einfach mal suchen. Aber schnell solltest Du sein. In der Zeit dürfte nicht mehr viel übrig sein. Da gibts auch mal weitere Anfahrten.



Gabo schrieb:


> Werde auch bei so viel wie möglichen Enduroseries-Rennen dabei sein.
> Das mit der Übernachtung würde mich auch interessieren, bzw. kann man da auch campen?



Es gibt einen öffentlichen Campingplatz direkt an der Strecke. Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass Du dein Zelt irgendwo auf ner Wiese aufschlagen kannst.



Hier übrigens noch ein paar Neuigkeiten aus Frankreich:

http://www.bluegrasseagle.com/index.php/post/118-bluegrass-enduro-tour-2012-revealed


----------



## JDEM (13. März 2012)

Danke, werd ich mal reinschauen!


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hehe, hÃ¶rt sich nach "kurz vor Schnappatmung" an!
> 
> SpaÃ ist das Wichtigste! Und das Bier danach!
> 
> ...



Hi,

Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal, bin ja immerhin der Verursacher des Videos. 

Wie Lewin es schon geschrieben hat, war es echt klasse in Belgien! Aktuell ist sicher das die meisten von uns aus Aachen beim Rennen im Mai wieder am start sein werden. Das Rennen im April ist bei vielen noch unsicher, da einige im Urlaub sind und andere erst am Vortag aus Finale wieder kommen.

Die Strecken beim ersten Rennen (Video) sind sehr Flowig gewesen. Stage 3 hatte ein kleines SteilstÃ¼ck was einfach zufahren war und in Stage 4 gab es dann das Felsige SteilstÃ¼ck welches relativ glitschig war. Ich PersÃ¶nlich bin da abgestiegen, bei Trockenen Bedingungen wÃ¼rde ich es aber auch Fahren. Insgesamt sollen die kommenden Rennen aber wohl mehr Technische Passagen beinhalten. Man darf gespannt seinâ¦

Wie sieht es bei euch Ddorfern aus, kommt ihr auch zu einem der nÃ¤chsten Rennen? Ist ja im vergleich zu den Alpen um die ecke aus Ddorf kommend. 
Ansonsten mÃ¼ssen wir mal im April/Mai schauen wie das mit einem Treffen aussieht, so quasi als vorab Kennenlernen fÃ¼r Lenzerheide. Denke wir hÃ¤tten in Aachen und Umgebung auch passendes GelÃ¤nde da fÃ¼râ¦ 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Florian


----------



## S.F. (14. März 2012)

Wir sind am 01.04. in Wissembourg.

Die Patric Maes Events klingen auch gut. Mal sehen, wir müssen ja auch immer die Regierung im Blick haben.


----------



## The Great (15. März 2012)

Ich bin vllt beim Enduro in Wibe dabei. Mir gefällt, dass es Freitag stattfindet. Dann kann ich das restliche Wochenende entspannt zusehen 

Geschlafen wird auf jeden Fall im (leisen) Fahrerlager!


----------



## elmono (21. März 2012)

Ilmenau kann leider wieder ausgetragen werden: http://enduroseries.net/index.php?o...r-die-enduroserie&catid=10&Itemid=101&lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2012)

Na toll. Ich ahne schon, was von der Serie am Ende übrig bleibt: Ein paar DH-Light-Rennen auf bekannten Strecken in Bikeparks


----------



## SiK (21. März 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Na toll. Ich ahne schon, was von der Serie am Ende übrig bleibt: Ein paar DH-Light-Rennen auf bekannten Strecken in Bikeparks



So wie das hier hoffentlich nicht 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14653


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> So wie das hier hoffentlich nicht



Doch, genau so - nur mit Trainingsläufen und Einzelstart.


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

Na toll....


----------



## Telem (22. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Enduristen. Ich finde dieses Thema hier wirklich toll, verliere aber manchmal etwas den überblick. Grund: hier wird über alle Art von Enduroveranstaltungen gesprochen von Mega über Bike-Attack, der französischen Tour bis hin zur BDR Serie. Der eigentlichen Sinn einen Überblick über alle Veranstaltungen zu bekommen, hat dieses Thema weit hinter sich. 

ich denke langsam wäre es an der Zeit neben dem "Race / Festival" Unterforum ein "Enduro Forum" einzurichten. Mit termindatenbank und topics zu den einzenlen Rennen & Serien.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2012)

Würde ich auch begrüßen...


----------



## elmono (22. März 2012)

Man kann doch, neben diesem Terminübersichtsthread, zu jeder Veranstaltung ein Thema im Race Forum aufmachen wie man lustig ist.

Und der erste Post dieses Themas hier liefert, meiner Meinung nach, nach wie vor einen sehr guten Überblick.


----------



## kinschman (22. März 2012)

die terminübersicht in beitrag nr.1 (jaaa....ganz vorne....der erste  ) ist doch erstmal informativ genug !! 
wenn man dann noch weitergehende infos braucht gibts ja für den thread den button "thema durchsuchen"...damit sollte man eigentlich an alle relevanten weiteren infos kommen.

ich finde es gut das alle infos nur in einem thread zu finden sind - so eine enorme differenzierung fänd ich beim thema enduro-race eher ungeeignet.


----------



## S.F. (22. März 2012)

Telem schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Enduristen. Ich finde dieses Thema hier wirklich toll, verliere aber manchmal etwas den überblick. Grund: hier wird über alle Art von Enduroveranstaltungen gesprochen von Mega über Bike-Attack, der französischen Tour bis hin zur BDR Serie. Der eigentlichen Sinn einen Überblick über alle Veranstaltungen zu bekommen, hat dieses Thema weit hinter sich.
> 
> ich denke langsam wäre es an der Zeit neben dem "Race / Festival" Unterforum ein "Enduro Forum" einzurichten. Mit termindatenbank und topics zu den einzenlen Rennen & Serien.
> 
> Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



Auch ich bin der Meinung, die Daten in Post 1 und 2 reichen zur Übersicht aus!

Erfahrungen über die Veranstaltungen findet man dann zeitnah hier im Verlauf des Threads.
Ich brauche nicht mehr. Darüber hinaus schliesse ich mich Elmono´s Meinung an! Zur Bike Attak, Trailtrophy, etc. gibt´s ja schon eigene Threads. 
Nur zu, wenn du ein Thema vertiefen willst, machst du einen eigenen Thread auf. 
Die größte Informationsdichte finde ich persönlich allerdings hier.


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2012)

Schnell mal noch die Frage in die Runde: Wer ist denn am nächsten Sonntag bei der Bluegrass Enduro Tour in Wissembourg?
Die Düsseldorfer sind zu viert am Start! 
Was ist mit der Aachener Fraktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (26. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> .....
> Was ist mit der Aachener Fraktion?


...bin noch gut 2wochen raus....zuletzt ganz doof die schulter ausgekugelt und jetzt muss sich der bandapparat erstmal wieder beruhigen.
aber evt. bin ich ende april in belgien (sart tilman) am start; beim rennen ende mai auf alle fälle !!


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2012)

Ach Mist! Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2012)

Hi,

Endurorenn mäßig verhält es sich bei mir wie bei Lewin... April vielelicht, Mai auf jedenfall! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2012)

Hat schon jemand per PN was vom Ost Enduro gehört? Fährt jemand aus Bayern hin?


----------



## Hypo (29. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Schnell mal noch die Frage in die Runde: Wer ist denn am nächsten Sonntag bei der Bluegrass Enduro Tour in Wissembourg?
> Die Düsseldorfer sind zu viert am Start!
> Was ist mit der Aachener Fraktion?



bin am Sonntag am start. bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir die strecke am samstag schonmal anschauen soll. wann reist ihr an ?
ich komme aus dem großraum stuttgart, ist sonst noch einer aus der gegend dabei ?


----------



## elmono (29. März 2012)

Hypo schrieb:


> bin am Sonntag am start. bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir die strecke am samstag schonmal anschauen soll. wann reist ihr an ?
> ich komme aus dem großraum stuttgart, ist sonst noch einer aus der gegend dabei ?



Das würde ich nicht tun. So wie ich die französischen Regeln verstehe (und wie es letztes Jahr war) ist Training ausdrücklich verboten.

Wir sind erst Sonntag früh in Wissembourg, Samstag Abend aber schon in der Gegend.


----------



## S.F. (29. März 2012)

Genau, in der gesendeten PDF steht, das Fahrer die auf den Trails trainieren disqualifiziert werden.
Dagegen find ich den Satz super. "Wer schnellere Fahrer nicht überholen lässt, muss diesem ein Bier ausgeben."


----------



## obolator (30. März 2012)

Hat es einer on euch schon geschaft sich auf enduroseries.net anzumelden? bei mir funzt die angebe des Geburtstags gerade nicht. Deshalb auch kein weiterkommen!


----------



## Gabo (30. März 2012)

bei mir hats geklappt, das mit dem geburtstag kann aber schon verwirren.
du kannst nicht direkt deinen geburtstag gesamt eingeben, sondern erst öffnet sich ein kästchen in dem du das jahr, dann den monat und dann den tag anklickst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (30. März 2012)

Genau, nur das die Auswahl bei 2001 startete. Älter ging bei mir nicht... Kann aber auch sein, dasses an dem verfluchten Arbeitsrechner liegt! Ist ein Porsche - Bj 1920


----------



## obolator (30. März 2012)

Der Porsche war schuld. Von zuhause hat es funktioniert...


----------



## SiK (30. März 2012)

Gabo schrieb:


> bei mir hats geklappt, das mit dem geburtstag kann aber schon verwirren.
> du kannst nicht direkt deinen geburtstag gesamt eingeben, sondern erst öffnet sich ein kästchen in dem du das jahr, dann den monat und dann den tag anklickst.



Das heisst die Anmeldung für die Rennen ist offen?


----------



## Gabo (30. März 2012)

Nein! Es ist bisher nur die Anmeldung auf der enduroseries-seite möglich, hier kann man seine Daten schonmal angeben, auf "Login".

Die Anmeldung zu den Rennen startet erst jeweils 6 Wochen vor dem jeweiligen Rennen. (soweit mein Kenntnisstand)


----------



## obolator (30. März 2012)

So hab ich das auch verstanden.
HAt eigentlich jemand Infos zu den Strecken, bspw. die Strecke aus Winterberg vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## radjey (31. März 2012)

Für die Strecke musst du einfach einen Tag vor dem Rennen für's Training da sein.
Und ist eh die Frage, ob es in Winterberg die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr sein wird.
Conti-Track als Start und der "neue" Trail neben der DH-Strecke vielleicht wieder.
Der Rest müsste schon selektiver ausfallen, bei solch einem großen-international-bedeutenden-Super-Enduro-mit-Seeding-Run-Pseudo-DH-und-massig-Preisgeld-für-Profis-da-ja-nun-fette-Sponsoren-und-People-mit-Know-How-am-Start-Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (31. März 2012)

Bist du auch wieder am Start? Diesmal Hallo sagen wenn ich nicht schon wieder dem Bier fröne?


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil werde dich am Rad erkennen Elmono und glaube mir - ich verfolge dich mit der GoPro   Wer macht mit?


----------



## radjey (31. März 2012)

mal seh'n


----------



## SiK (1. April 2012)

Erwarte freudigst Berichte aus Wissembourg


----------



## S.F. (1. April 2012)

Wir sind gut wieder zurück.
War eine spaßige Veranstaltung.
Leider hat die Forstverwaltung nicht so ganz mitgespielt und Jerome musste zwei Trails doppelt fahren lassen. Die Franzosen sind ganz schön crazy und vor allem sackschnell, wenn es darum geht, auf Sicht zu fahren. Training gibts nicht.

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
um 8:15 gab´s bei 2Grad (bibber) das Breefing. Startzeiten notieren, dann ging es nach und nach auf die Trails. Nach einer fiesen Schiebepassage ging es dann in die erste Sonderprüfung (Speciale). Nix bergab! Ersteinmal zum warmfahren die Lunge aus dem Schnäuzchen kurbeln, bevor es bergab ging. Alles lose Blätter und weicher Waldboden.
Da hiess es konzentriert und locker bleiben. Man wusste nie, ob unter dem Laub noch fiese Hindernisse oder Steine warten. Der Technische Anspruch war auch nicht soo hoch. Dennoch war ich sicher, nicht allzu schnell unterwegs zu sein.
Die zweite Speciale ging komplett bergab und war vom Untergrund wie die Erste. Jedoch insgesamt steiler und länger.

Diese beiden Speciales wurden doppelt gefahren, da die Forstbehörde die Genehmigung für die beiden anderen Trails kurzfristig verweigert hatte. Sei´s drum, es war mit den Auf- und Anfahrten anstrengend genug. Man hatte nicht viel Zeit zum Bummeln und musste sich schon ein wenig ranhalten. Letztendlich aber schaffbar.

Witzig war die Zeitnahme. Feste Startzeiten und die manuelle Erfassung der Ankunftzeiten wurden mit funkgesteuerten Uhren gewährleistet. Kein Chipsystem, wenig Aufwand, viel Spaß, und gute Umsetzung. Das reichte mir vollkommen. Es machte mir viel Spaß und im Ziel saßen dann alle Teilnehmer bei Hühnchen, Kartoffelsalat und Bier zusammen. Die Sonne hatte mittlerweile die Temperaturen auf "schnuckelige" 12 Grad erwärmt.
Ich denke, die Franzosen schaffen mit einfachen Mitteln ein tolles Event.

Remy Absalon hat gewonnen, ich hab an Erfahrung gewonnen (wieder einmal) Elmono war schnellster Düsseldorfer und hier gibt´s die Ergebnisse: klick


----------



## KultFAN (2. April 2012)

Klingt nach Spaß...und euer nächstes Event? 

Bei "Endurosnet" finde ich die Anmeldeformulare nicht...gibts da nen Trick?! Angemeldet hab ich mich bereits bei der SEite aber über "Contact" meldet sich niemand.
sehr kurios


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Klingt nach Spaß...und euer nächstes Event?
> ]


Für mich wahrscheinlich die Trailtrophy. Winterberg weiss ich noch nicht so richtig. Aber man weiss ja nie... 



KultFAN schrieb:


> Bei "Endurosnet" finde ich die Anmeldeformulare nicht...gibts da nen Trick?! Angemeldet hab ich mich bereits bei der SEite aber über "Contact" meldet sich niemand.
> sehr kurios



Schau mal Post 315!


----------



## KultFAN (2. April 2012)

Seit heute kann man sich anmelden...thx!


----------



## fritschki (3. April 2012)

Hallo
Was wisst ihr vom "Enduro des hautes vosges" in La Bresse?
Habe mich mal da angemeldet, habe aber keine Ahnung was mich da erwartet.
Thx, Claude


----------



## KultFAN (3. April 2012)

sehr gut ... erstmal anmelden! So mach ichs auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (3. April 2012)

fritschki schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was wisst ihr vom "Enduro des hautes vosges" in La Bresse?
> Habe mich mal da angemeldet, habe aber keine Ahnung was mich da erwartet.
> Thx, Claude



Bin auch angemeldet, die Videos sehen gut aus - Trailgeballer vom feinsten, hier das Lehrmaterial zur moralischen Vorbereitung:
SP1: http://www.zapiks.com/enduro-des-hautes-vosges-sp1.html
SP2: http://www.zapiks.com/enduro-des-hautes-vosges-sp2.html
SP3: http://www.zapiks.com/enduro-des-hautes-vosges-sp3.html
SP4: http://www.zapiks.fr/enduro-des-hautes-vosges-sp4.html

Der Fahrer ist übrigends sehr flott unterwegs, Platz 20/330.

Grüße vom Exilluxemburger


----------



## S.F. (3. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Ein wenig anspruchsvoller als jetzt am WE in Wissembourg.
Da hast Du´s von HD aus erheblich näher.
Wieso Exilluxemburger???? Grenzgänger?


----------



## fritschki (3. April 2012)

sieht an einigen Stellen ziemlich schnell aus vor allem!

"moralische Vorbereitung" ist gut, ich glaube die kann ich gut gebrauchen wenn ich mir deine Videos so ansehe 



Wie jetzt, Exilluxemburger, ausgewandert, Uni, oder was?


----------



## S.F. (3. April 2012)

Was habt ihr denn immer mit "moralischen Vorbereitungen"????
Am WE in Wissembourg sind zwei ca. 60 Jährige über die Trails gerumpelt und hatten ganz offensichtlich einen Heidenspaß! 
Meldet euch an und fahrt mit. Da ist selten was dabei, was man nicht fahren kann!
Gerade die Strecken in Frankreich kommen bislang komplett ohne Sprünge aus.
Das Schönste: im Bluegrass Enduro Reglement steht: wer den schnelleren Fahrer nicht passieren lässt, muss ihm ein Bier ausgeben!" Geil!  (leider war ich nicht schnell genug, also musste ich selbst zahlen)
Genauso kenne ichs auch von der TT.
Los! Ran an die Anmeldungen!!!


----------



## fritschki (3. April 2012)

> Meldet euch an und fahrt mit.


 Genau so mach ich's doch


----------



## S.F. (4. April 2012)

Cool! Wer macht denn bei Dir die tollen Airbrusharbeiten?


----------



## xxArtusxx (4. April 2012)

fritschki schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was wisst ihr vom "Enduro des hautes vosges" in La Bresse?
> Habe mich mal da angemeldet, habe aber keine Ahnung was mich da erwartet.
> Thx, Claude



Wann hast du dich da angemeldet? Die Anmeldung für das 2 Tage Rennen ist ja schon ewig ausgebucht. Als mein Kollege und ich uns angemeldet hatten, waren nur noch 4 Plätze frei.

Freue mich schon!

Wann reist ihr an? Donnerstag?


----------



## S.F. (4. April 2012)

Bin jetzt ebenfalls für Winterberg angemeldet!


----------



## elmono (4. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ebenfalls für Winterberg angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (5. April 2012)

Verdammt ich muss leider arbeiten...


----------



## obolator (6. April 2012)

Bin in WB auch dabei


----------



## fritschki (6. April 2012)

Ich hatte mich gleich als die Anmeldungen offen waren angemeldet.
Für die die zu spät dran sind, man kann sich angeblich beim Remy Absalon in einer Liste eintragen lassen. Wenn Leute absagen hat man so die Möglichkeit nachzurücken.
Die sind recht kulant.

Wir dachten am Samstag morgen anzukommen. Bin mir allerdings am überlegen ob Freitag nicht doch besser wäre (=weniger Stress).

Muss mir noch 'ne günstige Ubernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Nähe suchen. 



> Cool! Wer macht denn bei Dir die tollen Airbrusharbeiten?


Die mach ich selbst


----------



## Tobiwan (13. April 2012)

Winterberg ich komme 
Wie pennt Ihr eigentlich? Zelt oder Pension/Hotel?


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2012)

Zelt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. April 2012)

@Tobiwan: Pension. Von Freitag bis Sonntag haben wir noch 2 Plätze frei. Melde dich bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (16. April 2012)

Falls jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, ich fahre jeweils aus Heidelberg folgende Events an, hätte dann Platz für je einen netten Mitfahrer, Bike & Zeugs, ein zusätzlicher Mitfahrer ohne Bike ginge auch noch. Abholung auf der Strecke (max Umweg 30min) geht klar - Mannheim, Karlsruhe, etc. 

05.-06. Mai: MéTaBief Open Enduro - Freitag Nachmittag hin, So Abend zurück
02.-03. Juni: Enduro des Hautes Vosges - La Bresse - Freitag Nachmittag hin, So Abend zurück
22.-24. Juni: Trailtrophy Latsch - Freitag Morgen Hin, So Abend zurück

13.-15. Juli: Mountain of Hell, Les Deux Alpes und Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez. Abfahrt am 12.7., zurück am 22.7.  - oder zwischen den Events für 3 Tage zurück? Bin noch unentschlossen.

September: Trailtrophy Lenzerheide
Oktober: CaiDom


----------



## KultFAN (16. April 2012)

Das is mal Programm !! Respekt

"MéTaBief Open Enduro" ist da noch eine Anmeldung möglich?


----------



## KultFAN (16. April 2012)

....Bei active sind noch Anmeldungen möglich? 

Dann wäre ich dabei. Weiß das einer von euch?


----------



## bliz2z (16. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine Plätze mehr. Ich hab einen der letzten weggeschnappt


----------



## KultFAN (16. April 2012)

Aaaah DU warst das!!! 






aber bei active is ne Reservierung möglich 45 Euro...nicht dass ich dann umsonst zahle


----------



## bliz2z (16. April 2012)

Das scheint eine geschlossene Kategorie zu sein:
"RESERVEE AU TOP 30 OPEN ENDURO 2011"

Evtl. heisst das die Top30 vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## KultFAN (16. April 2012)

trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## The Great (17. April 2012)

Ich werde auch in Winterberg/Dirtmasters am Start sein. Geschlafen wird wie auch letztes Jahr im Fahrerlager!


----------



## Airhaenz (18. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


>



Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet - Ihr habt mir keine Wahl gelassen --> ich sag nur 2 Sekunden Jan..


----------



## elmono (18. April 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet - Ihr habt mir keine Wahl gelassen --> ich sag nur 2 Sekunden Jan..



Puh, dann muss ich ja doch gleich noch mal auf die Rolle, damit das so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. April 2012)

Och nööööö, noch ein Platz weiter hinten....


----------



## Jarno (19. April 2012)

Hier mal ein kurze report von der erste Blast event!

http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/2012/04/the-blast-1-short-report/


----------



## KultFAN (19. April 2012)

cooles Pic!


----------



## SiK (19. April 2012)

Wie geil sind da bitte die Startnummern ... "Dr. Drift" ... "Nuttenlaster" ...


----------



## Jarno (20. April 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Wie geil sind da bitte die Startnummern ... "Dr. Drift" ... "Nuttenlaster" ...



Menschen ein nummer geben ist viel zu langweilig. 

Wir haben auch kein trikot fur wer schnellste ist im overall, aber ein 'Leader mustache'  






Ende Juni is wieder eins:

http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/2011/12/the-blast-2/


----------



## Bonvivant (20. April 2012)

So ein leader moustache weckt auch größere Begehrlichkeiten 

@jarno: Habt ihr(?) denn schon ein Datum für Blast III.? Ort ist zweitrangig...


----------



## Jarno (20. April 2012)

Ist noch geheim!! 

Ist ungefehr ende September...


Aber am 1. Mai machen wir die daten und lokation bekannt.

http://www.facebook.com/ridewiththelocals 

Mit ein Like auf Facebook kriegst du auch die genaue info's!


----------



## Bonvivant (20. April 2012)

thx Jarno. Hoffentlich schneidet sich das nicht mit Finale bei mir  Oder es ist in der Nähe und ich kann beides verbinden...yeah!

Das like hab ich gern vergeben und dann folgenden google calender mit enduro-race Terminen gefunden.


----------



## Spacetime (23. April 2012)

hat jemand Infos über das fischbacher enduro rennen am 14-15 Juli ?
ich finde nichts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2012)

Findet das in Fischbach statt oder hats was mit Fischi zu tun? Dann wäre es ja mal interessant


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2012)

Ich suche einen *Startplatz* für die Bike Attack und ganz aktuell auch noch 1-2 Plätze für die *Mad East Enduro Challenge*. Bitte PN an mich. Danke!


----------



## Surfjunk (23. April 2012)

Wie Mad East ist schon dicht?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2012)

Jo seit heute... Wolltest du/ihr auch kommen?


----------



## Surfjunk (23. April 2012)

Ja  mit 2 Leuten, hätte nicht gedacht das dort so ein Andrang ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2012)

Na vielleicht ergibt sich hier ja noch was. Aber die ersten beiden gehören mir  Gruß in den Norden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (24. April 2012)

Hey SiK! 
ich bin aus Mannheim und hab grad beschlossen vor der Mega dieses Jahr noch den MoH mit zu fahren. Mein Zeitplan sieht ziemlich genauso aus wie deiner, ich werd aber wohl selber mitm Auto fahren. 
Wie kommst Du/Ihr denn in 2 Alpes unter? für die Mega hab ich schon ne Unterkunft aber davor nicht.
Und fahren noch mehr Leute aus HD mit? Ich könnte ggf. auch noch jmd. mitnehmen.

Bestn Gruß aus Monnem!

Ulrich.




SiK schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, ich fahre jeweils aus Heidelberg folgende Events an, hätte dann Platz für je einen netten Mitfahrer, Bike & Zeugs, ein zusätzlicher Mitfahrer ohne Bike ginge auch noch. Abholung auf der Strecke (max Umweg 30min) geht klar - Mannheim, Karlsruhe, etc.
> 
> 05.-06. Mai: MéTaBief Open Enduro - Freitag Nachmittag hin, So Abend zurück
> 02.-03. Juni: Enduro des Hautes Vosges - La Bresse - Freitag Nachmittag hin, So Abend zurück
> ...


----------



## Airhaenz (24. April 2012)

Hab stellvertretend einen Startplatz für das Winterberg Enduro Race Free Woman abzugeben.


----------



## Tobiwan (24. April 2012)

Dumme fragen für Winterberg - muss man einen Zeltplatz buchen oder einfach aufbauen und gut ist´s? Wie läuft das ab? hab keine Lust neben der Hauptbühne zu pennen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2012)

Im Fahrerlager wirds wohl nicht besser sein


----------



## Tobiwan (25. April 2012)

So, jetzt habt Ihr mich soweit - hab in einer Pension angefragt....


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2012)

Habe letztes Jahr als Zuschauer mit einem Kumpel eine Pension gehabt. Alles ti top, allerdings recht kostenintensiv.
Ich werde auf dem Schotterparkplatz gegenüber vom Bikegelände zelten inkl. Auto. Ist das das Fahrerlager oder was ist das? 
Werde ohnehin da bleiben da ein paar Mädels dort campen.

Was muss ich beachten? Was sind eurer Erfahrungen?


LG Jens


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...da ein paar Mädels dort campen.
> 
> Was muss ich beachten? Was sind eurer Erfahrungen?
> LG Jens



Mit Mädels? Das gehört hier nicht her


----------



## elmono (26. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was muss ich beachten? Was sind eurer Erfahrungen?



Nimm Oropax mit, und sag den Mädels sie sollen auch nicht so laut quieken oder so.


----------



## Bonvivant (26. April 2012)

Wenn Sie quieken, macht Ihr was falsch 

Ich war zwar noch nicht zum Festival da (shame on me) aber im BP und mit Zelt unterwegs. Da fand ich den Zeltplatz ein bisschen außerhalb angenehmer. Hängt bestimmt davon ab, wie viel Festival Du/Ihr willst/wollt


----------



## The Great (26. April 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Dumme fragen für Winterberg - muss man einen Zeltplatz buchen oder einfach aufbauen und gut ist´s? Wie läuft das ab? hab keine Lust neben der Hauptbühne zu pennen





JENSeits schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr als Zuschauer mit einem Kumpel eine Pension gehabt. Alles ti top, allerdings recht kostenintensiv.
> Ich werde auf dem Schotterparkplatz gegenüber vom Bikegelände zelten inkl. Auto. Ist das das Fahrerlager oder was ist das?
> Werde ohnehin da bleiben da ein paar Mädels dort campen.
> 
> ...



Letztes Jahr gab es zwei Fahrerlager. Das Laute neben der Bühne gegenüber vom Park und ein Leises ein paar hundert Meter weiter die Straße runter. Wir sind Donnerstag abends angereist und haben und zuerst das Laute angesehen. War schon voll, also ab ins Leise, wo es noch Plätze gab. Aber auch dort war es schon gut gefüllt! Die Übernachtungsgebühr (15/We) wurde bei der Einfahrt kassiert, aber es wurde auch zwischendurch ab und zu das Bändchen kontrolliert und ggf. nachkassiert.

Zum lauten Fahrerlager. Man kommt auf dem Weg zum Festival ja mit was da abgeht. Es ist wirklich laut und die Besucher sind deutlich auf Party aus. Dann sind mir noch so Baustellen-Flutlichtanlagen (Anhänger mit laufendem Motor) aufgefallen. Weil Schotterparkplatz war es die Staubhölle.
Das Leise ist viel grüner. Allerdings ist der Weg zum Festivalgelände auch etwas nervig.

Muss jeder selber wissen worauf er aus ist, aber eines ist mal klar: Wer sich den Platz aussuchen möchte, hat spätestens Donnerstag nachmittag keine Wahl mehr. Ich werde dieses Jahr vllt schon Mittwoch anreisen, spätestens aber Donnerstag morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rall (27. April 2012)

Startplatz metabief open enduro 4./5. Mai abzugeben! 

Es ist so gut wie sicher, dass ich dort nicht starten kann: das entscheidet sich anfang der Woche. Hat jemand interesse an meinem startplatz (einzelstartwertung, ist ausgebucht, ich hab ganz früh gemeldet, also gute startpostition...)? 

Interessenten bitte per PN, wie gesagt, endgültig weiß ichs erst die Tage, aber fast sicher... 


Gruß


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
Naja, das mit den Damen bekomme ich schon unter Kontrolle, hoffe ich 

Ich werde wohl den Parkplatz direkt gegenüber vom Park nehmen ... Ich denke das mit dem Schlaf bekomme ich schon hin - das Endurorennen soll ja auch Spaß machen und wird nicht für den IBC-Fame gefahren! 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja? Fotos zum erkennen siehe Fotoalbum, samt Auto!


----------



## Fabian93 (28. April 2012)

Wir hatten eigentlich geplant erst am Freitag anzureisen, zwei von uns fahren das Rennen mit,kommen daher natürlich früher.
Hab gerade etwas bedenken,dass die Leute die nachkommen keinen Campingplatz mehr bekommen


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2012)

Achja, das hatte ich vergessen. Ich komme am Mittwoch


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Mai 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hab stellvertretend einen Startplatz für das Winterberg Enduro Race Free Woman abzugeben.



Sind die Startplätze für Winterberg irgendwie ans Geschlecht gebunden? Ich suche nämlich noch einen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2012)

Ist die Anmeldung schon dicht?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich hab es Montag versucht und stehe jetzt auf der Warteliste, aber ich kann nicht erkennen auf welchem Platz und wie aussichtsreich das ist.


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Mai 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Sind die Startplätze für Winterberg irgendwie ans Geschlecht gebunden? Ich suche nämlich noch einen.



Naja, man muss schon Geschlecht und Alter angeben 
Unser Female Platz ist weiterhin abzugeben.

Tante Edit sagt, Platz ist vergeben !


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Ne blonde Perücke untern Helm und der Mutti 'n BH geklaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossihoney (6. Mai 2012)

Anmeldung zum CAIdom ist offen. Auf los geht's!
www.caidom.it


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2012)

Check!


----------



## KultFAN (6. Mai 2012)

Oktober da liegt mit Sicherheit schon Schnee wie teuer ist die Anmeldung? Weiß das einer?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2012)

36â¬


----------



## jan84 (7. Mai 2012)

Schnee ist nicht so schlimm, die oberen 400 Hm sind eh Skipiste .


----------



## Jimmy (7. Mai 2012)

Check! Bisher nur CaiDom, und ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2012)

WiBe, Mad East, Samerberg, Bike Attack, Navis, CaiDom, Treuchtlingen. Mal sehen, ob das alles so klappt


----------



## rossihoney (7. Mai 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Oktober da liegt mit Sicherheit schon Schnee wie teuer ist die Anmeldung? Weiß das einer?



wenn's so geht wie die letzten 2 Jahre, dann liegt im Oktober weniger Schnee als im September 

edit1: CAIdom 2012 hat jetzt einen eigenen Theard (naja, mit dem Trailfox zusammen)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578616

edit 2: 50 anmeldungen in 5 Tagen....ned schlecht


----------



## SiK (8. Mai 2012)

So, habe mich auch für das King of Plose angemeldet. Wie ich 2000hm packen will - no idea 

Auf der Hauptseite gibt es jetzt auch den Bericht von Max Schumann über Métabief - kann mich dem nur anschließen, war echt ein super Wochenende, wenn auch die Bedingungen sehr hart waren - meine Beine sind immer noch schwer . Zwei Videos habe ich schon hochgeladen, ein drittes kommt die Tage noch.


----------



## Bonvivant (8. Mai 2012)

Liebe Leudde,

ich überlege doch dieses Jahr schon 'n richtiges Endurorennen zu fahren. (Die Trailtrophy ist hoffentlich ein schöner Einstieg - aber eben kein richtiges Rennen). Erfahrungsgemäß: Gibt es da so im Juli oder August etwas, was technisch nicht superschwer ist? Ort: bis auf die Südseite der Alpen würd ich's machen


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2012)

Hi Bonvivant! 
Fein, dass Du dabei bist! 
Aber wieso glaubst Du denn, die Trailtrophy sei kein richtiges Rennen??? 
Die Sonderprüfungen werden genauso über ein Chipsystem gemessen wie woanders auch und der Trailanspruch ist schon höher, als z.B. das Rennen der Bluegrass Enduro Tour in Wissembourg. 3 Tage, 4 Etappen mit insgesamt 7 Sonderprüfungen mit Zeitnahme. Samstag 1300hm uphill und das Ganze natürlich auch wieder runter.
Lediglich die Transfer-Etappen sind entspannter geplant und man hat dafür mehr Zeit!

Nicht das hier jemand meint, das sei ein Volksradfahren... 
Der gesamte Charakter der Veranstaltung ist halt sehr entspannt. Was aber nicht heisst, das die Mädels und Jungs auf den Trails nicht so richtig Gas geben. Jeder halt wie sie/er kann! 

SiK: sauber!  
Gibts ne Platzierung?


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Liebe Leudde,
> 
> ich überlege doch dieses Jahr schon 'n richtiges Endurorennen zu fahren. (Die Trailtrophy ist hoffentlich ein schöner Einstieg - aber eben kein richtiges Rennen). Erfahrungsgemäß: Gibt es da so im Juli oder August etwas, was technisch nicht superschwer ist? Ort: bis auf die Südseite der Alpen würd ich's machen



Ich würd dir empfehlen, die TT erstmal mitzufahren. Das ist auf den Etappen schon ordentlich knackig und technisch anspruchsvoll, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. 

Ansonsten guck dir die deutsche Enduroserie an. In dem Zeitraum ist noch die Mega und Mountain of Hell, aber das ist beides richtig heftig.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (9. Mai 2012)

In Juli und August gibts auch noch 2 Maxiavalanches (Cervinia und Orcières) in gut erreichbarer Nähe.
Die gesamte Avalancheserie hat allerdings ein ziemlich starkes Starterfeld und so ein Massenstart mit 200-400 rennverrückten Franzosen ist auch nicht so ganz ohne. 

Bezüglich der Trailtrophy schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Die Kombi aus Blindfahrt und entsprechender Geschwindigkeit macht bei den dortigen Strecken schon einiges aus, in puncto Anspruch.


----------



## Bonvivant (9. Mai 2012)

Habt's recht. Hab mich ein bisschen umständlich ausgedrückt: Ich meinte ein Rennen, bei dem es gilt komplett durch zu pinnen - statt Etappen. Nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz von (Straßen-) Rennen juckt's mir wieder. Davon ab: Die TT wird schon nicht zu einfach für mich


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Habt's recht. Hab mich ein bisschen umständlich ausgedrückt: Ich meinte ein Rennen, bei dem es gilt komplett durch zu pinnen - statt Etappen. Nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz von (Straßen-) Rennen juckt's mir wieder. Davon ab: Die TT wird schon nicht zu einfach für mich



Maxi oder Megaavalanche. Letztere würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, bzw. ist ohnehin schon lange ausgebucht. Die Maxiavalanches sind aber, wie Jannik schon schrieb, auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Gerade die Massenstarts sind dazu geeignet, einem früh im Rennen einen kapitalen Sturz zu bescheren.


----------



## Bonvivant (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, an die Maxi hab ich auch schon gedacht. Massenstarts mag ich Massenstürze kenne ich auch schon Dank an Euch, ich glaube fast ich üb noch ein bisschen diese Saison. Ich muss ja nicht schon alles nach einem Jahr MTB abgegrast haben...

Als nächstes freue ich mich dann bei der TT einige Gesichter wieder zu sehen und andere dem Namen zuordnen zu können und wieder andere überhaupt erst mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (9. Mai 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ja, an die Maxi hab ich auch schon gedacht. Massenstarts mag ich Massenstürze kenne ich auch schon Dank an Euch, ich glaube fast ich üb noch ein bisschen diese Saison. Ich muss ja nicht schon alles nach einem Jahr MTB abgegrast haben...
> 
> Als nächstes freue ich mich dann bei der TT einige Gesichter wieder zu sehen und andere dem Namen zuordnen zu können und wieder andere überhaupt erst mal kennen zu lernen



Mountain of Hell ... gediegener als die Mega, weil nur 500 Starter die alle in ein Hauptrennen kommen. Trotzdem Massenstart und 20 bzw. 50min "pinnen".


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand einen Startplatz für das Enduro Rennen in Willingen abzugeben?


----------



## KultFAN (10. Mai 2012)

Mad Mission wird das erste "Enduro" Rennen für mich sein dieses Jahr.
Hätte ich´n bisschen mehr Ahnung von den Rennen im französischen Bereich hätte ich mich auch gern angemeldet.

Treibt mich schon zu Verzweiflungstaten wie XC Rennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoffe in SAmerberg dabei sein zu können. 

Euch viel Spaß in Wibe


----------



## SiK (10. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Tipp, für Leute die noch einen Startplatz für eines der Rennen in Frankreich suchen: im Velovert Forum (http://forum.velovert.com) unter "Evenements" gibt es fast immer einen Thread zu dem jeweiligen Rennen. In den Tagen und Wochen davor werden noch viele Plätze dort angeboten, weil die Leute nicht hin fahren können.

Einfach 3-4mal am Tag reinschauen und die Leute anschreiben (auf Englisch halt). Für Métabief wurden da sicher noch 20 Plätze angeboten, für La Bresse (am .-3. Juni) wird das sicher auch so sein.

Ist ein wenig gepoker, kann sich aber lohnen.
http://forum.velovert.com/forum/9-forum-des-evenements/


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. Mai 2012)

Und warum ist das hier für Winterberg noch nicht der Fall? :-(


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (11. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,
hat vielleicht noch wer einen Startplatz für Enduro La Bresse übrig, wegen Krankheit oder sonstiges. Sonst kann ich nur das Hobbyrennen mitfahren.


----------



## SiK (11. Mai 2012)

Bobby Blitzer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hat vielleicht noch wer einen Startplatz für Enduro La Bresse übrig, wegen Krankheit oder sonstiges. Sonst kann ich nur das Hobbyrennen mitfahren.



Fährt da eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Forum mit? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, würde mich über Begleitung freuen


----------



## xxArtusxx (11. Mai 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Fährt da eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Forum mit? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, würde mich über Begleitung freuen



Dabei 

Anreise Donnerstag Abend, werden im Ibis Hotel absteigen.


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (12. Mai 2012)

Cool xxarturxx dann können wir ja zusammen fahren, und den jungs mal die Hosenträger einstellen. Bin nämlich auch im Hotel IBIS mit Weltcupfahrer Rinderknecht oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxArtusxx (12. Mai 2012)

Bobby Blitzer schrieb:


> Cool xxarturxx dann können wir ja zusammen fahren, und den jungs mal die Hosenträger einstellen. Bin nämlich auch im Hotel IBIS mit Weltcupfahrer Rinderknecht oder so ähnlich.




Yeah Bobby - dann schau das du mal noch einen Startplatz fürs Rennen bekommst!


----------



## elmono (14. Mai 2012)

Nachdem im letzten Jahr die Sonne einem auf den Pelz brannte, scheint das Dirtmasters dieses Jahr deutlich frostiger zu werden: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0011708

Donnerstags sogar mit Schneeregen. 

Also schön die Softshell-Klamotten einpacken.


----------



## fritschki (14. Mai 2012)

> Fährt da eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Forum mit? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, würde mich über Begleitung freuen



Bin auch dabei


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Dann bring mir mal bitte welche mit  Ich glaube ich besorge mir noch schnell eine Notunterkunft - aufm Zeltplatz könnte das frostig werden!


----------



## The Great (14. Mai 2012)

Keine Eier 

Die Nächte werden sicher heftig. Wenigstens hat sich das Getränkekühlproblem von selbst erledigt


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Doch - gerade deswegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Mai 2012)

Habe noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu den Dirtmasters in Winterberg von Köln aus zu vergeben.
Start in Köln am Donnerstag zwischen 09:00 und 10:00.
Rückfahrt am frühen Sonntagnachmittag.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine feste Personenzahl für die Teamwertung in WiBe und die Gesamtwertung gibt? Z.B. auf jeden Fall 3 Leute?


----------



## obolator (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Pläne für ne IBC Trainingssession in WB? Wäre doch mal ein netter Anlass...


----------



## Jarno (15. Mai 2012)

Hola! 

Es ist wieder so weit. 
The Blast #3 ist ausgeschrieben für 13 bis 16 September 2012, und findet statt in bike paradies Wallis, Schweiz!

Anmeldungen sind möglich ab 25 Mai 2012, mehr info auf 

http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/2011/12/the-blast-3/

und in der nachste heft von MTB Rider magazine ein story über The Blast #1


----------



## rossihoney (15. Mai 2012)

Jarno schrieb:


> The Blast #3 ist ausgeschrieben für 13 bis 16 September 2012,
> 
> Anmeldungen sind möglich ab 25 September 2012,



Bin mal gespannt wie die das machen mit der Anmeldung....


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

Pressemitteilung für Wibe http://www.enduroseries.net/index.p...-masters-festival&catid=27&Itemid=101&lang=de


----------



## Jarno (15. Mai 2012)

rossihoney schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie die das machen mit der Anmeldung....



25 Mai ist das naturlich!

Kaffee maschine ist kaput... entschuldigung


----------



## Tobiwan (16. Mai 2012)

bin auch in WiBe - wäre gut wenn man sich  trifft. Bloß wo, wie wann? Kennt sich jemand aus?


----------



## obolator (16. Mai 2012)

Auch nicht wirklich. Tipps sind wilkommen. Wollte am Do. so gegen 12:00 auflaufen. HAt einer noch nen Tipp für ne Unterkunft? Zeltplatz könnte frostig werden...


----------



## S.F. (16. Mai 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> bin auch in WiBe - wäre gut wenn man sich  trifft. Bloß wo, wie wann? Kennt sich jemand aus?



Die Runde hat 27km. Das wird schwierig! Bin wahrscheinlich ab 11:30 auf der Strecke! Haltet nach nem weissen Helm mit Trailtrophy Aufklebern Ausschau!  

Sonst sehen wir uns spätestens am Start zur Quali!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (16. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sonst sehen wir uns spätestens am Start zur Quali!



Bist ja richtig ehrgeizig. Ich schenk mir den seeding run und fahre am Freitag auf Fun..


----------



## dirtyfaces (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch ab morgen Nachmittag am Start. Hab mir kurzfristig noch eine Pension besorgt da Zelt wohl etwas zu deftig wird. Fahr ein LV 601 / roter Fullface. Obwohl ich mir bei 30 km nicht so sicher bin ob ich nicht mit CC Schale fahren soll. Wird eigentlich die gesamte Strecke gewertet oder nur bergab ? 

Gruß Volker


----------



## elmono (16. Mai 2012)

Reglement & Co. schon gelesen? 

Es werden einzelne Etappen gewertet. Darin kann (und wird es auch hoffentlich) es auch Stücke geben, wo es mal kurz bergauf geht.

Wegen Helm werde ich es wohl machen wie bei der französischen Enduroserie: Tourenhelm für die Tour, Fullface für die Wertungen. Der jeweils ungenutzte Helm kommt an den Rucksack.


----------



## Red-Stone (16. Mai 2012)

Werde auch gegen 11-12 Uhr ankommen. Übernachtung im Hotel Steymann.

2011 Speci Enduro Expert in Testbikefarbe.

Betr. Helm bin ich auch noch am überlegen. Werd mir erst mal die Strecke ansehen. Aber FF ist sicherheitstechnisch sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## obolator (16. Mai 2012)

Ich werd im Training wohl auch mit der CC Murmel fahren. Im Rennen nehm ich dann wohl auch 2 Helme mit.


----------



## dirtyfaces (16. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Reglement & Co. schon gelesen?
> 
> Es werden einzelne Etappen gewertet. Darin kann (und wird es auch hoffentlich) es auch Stücke geben, wo es mal kurz bergauf geht.
> 
> Wegen Helm werde ich es wohl machen wie bei der französischen Enduroserie: Tourenhelm für die Tour, Fullface für die Wertungen. Der jeweils ungenutzte Helm kommt an den Rucksack.



Ahh jetzt hab ichs. Hab ich irgendwie immer überlesen. Bis morgen...


----------



## Stiftsquelle (16. Mai 2012)

Auf der Facebookseite der Enduroserie wird nochmal an die 30 Euro Pfand für den Transponder erinnert, also nicht vergessen.


----------



## Tobiwan (16. Mai 2012)

bin auch gegen 11 in Wibe - muss erst mal 4,5 Std anfahren .. wird so geil bei dem Wetter!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2012)

Geiel! Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl188 (17. Mai 2012)

Seid Ihr am Samstag auch noch dort? Gibt's da ne IBC-Gruppen-Tour?!


----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2012)

Die Anmeldung zur pfadlinig-Enduro ist seit gestern offen:
http://www.pfadlinig.net/enduro.393.0.html

Edit 
Eine neue Veranstaltung habe ich auch noch: Den Vogtland-Bike Roll&Rock, dieses Jahr erstmals als Enduro ausgetragen, am 25.8.12
http://vogtland-bike.com/rollundrock/ausschreibung


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Mai 2012)

Schee wars in WiBe!


----------



## elmono (19. Mai 2012)

Yap, am Ende auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Veranstaltung. 

Das Umflattern für den Freitag hat echt was ausgemacht, und das Wetter hat ja auch so gerade noch mitgespielt.


----------



## S.F. (19. Mai 2012)

Nur leider noch keine Ergebnisliste online!



Ich überlege gerade wo ich hier die krassesten Wurzeln finde, um sowas zu üben! Und noch ein bisschen mehr Flow dürfte schon sein! 
Meine Meinung: lieber ein klein wenig "einfacher" (vor allem in Bezug auf Session 6) und dafür "on sight" fahrbar. Dann kann man sich den Trainingstag sparen.

Ansonsten: anspruchsvoll und mit Potenzial!


----------



## SiK (19. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade wo ich hier die krassesten Wurzeln finde, um sowas zu üben! Und noch ein bisschen mehr Flow dürfte schon sein!
> Meine Meinung: lieber ein klein wenig "einfacher" (vor allem in Bezug auf Session 6) und dafür "on sight" fahrbar. Dann kann man sich den Trainingstag sparen.
> 
> Ansonsten: anspruchsvoll und mit Potenzial!



Wie schlimm wars denn wirklich? Sag mal einer nen Vergleich an! Jemand der mit Metabief vergleichen kann? Da sind auch viele Abgestiegen in den steilen Stücken.

Schlimme Wurzelfelder gibts in: 
Wildbad (insbes. "alte DH")
Leogang
Champéry WC DH
Lac Blanc (rote?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (19. Mai 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Wie schlimm wars denn wirklich? Sag mal einer nen Vergleich an! Jemand der mit Metabief vergleichen kann? Da sind auch viele Abgestiegen in den steilen Stücken.
> 
> Schlimme Wurzelfelder gibts in:
> Wildbad (insbes. "alte DH")
> ...



Ich kann nur einen Vergleich zu Leogang ziehen, was ich einfacher fand - bin aber auch damals mit dem DH Bike gefahren.

Das Problem im Gegensatz zu dauerhaft angelegten Tracks war aber auch, dass man halt "einfach mal so" in den Wald geflattert hat. Dementsprechend war der Boden sehr locker und die Wurzeln ganz frisch freigefahren = extrem glatt und rutschig.

Anspruchsvoll war es in jedem Fall, ich hatte erstaunlich oft den Fuß draussen. Klar aber auch, dass es manchen zu hart ist, die Pros aber wiederum mit entsprechend Geschwindigkeit, einfach durchblasen. Alles eine Frage des Standpunkts.


----------



## S.F. (19. Mai 2012)

Und von "schlimm" haben wir ja auch gar nicht gesprochen!  
Nur von anspruchsvoll!

Der Liveticker aus Winterberg meldet gerade telefonisch irgendwas von Platz 92 für dich Jan! Jochen auf 87 und ich in den 120ern 

Top100 find ich schon echt richtig gut!


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Mai 2012)

Das sind ja Topp Plazierungen!!!
Ich warte noch auf die Online-Ergebnisse...


----------



## KultFAN (19. Mai 2012)

Einer von euch Pix gemacht? Setzt doch ein paar rein bitte.

Nächsten Monat bin ich endlich auch mal dabei bisschen Vorfreude kommt da auch shcon auf


----------



## S.F. (20. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt's die Solo Ergebnisse vom Endurorennen in Winterberg:
http://issuu.com/racement/docs/results_enduro_solo

Pics kommen noch. Denke mal in der nächsten Woche


----------



## elmono (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Ergebnisse mal als PDF runtergeladen. Dann muss sich nicht jeder mit dem ISSUU Kram rumschlagen: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17127192/Auswertung_Enduro_WB2012_einzel.pdf


----------



## crossboss (20. Mai 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Das sind ja Topp Plazierungen!!!
> Ich warte noch auf die Online-Ergebnisse...



Hey Tobi , ja war nen fettes Event in WIBE. Ich hatte noch 2 schöne Tage da mit ner Menge Fun. 
Schön dich da getroffen zu haben. 
Ergebnisse habe ich auch noch keine. Peinlich für so ein Festival eigentlich , oder!?
Grüsse aus Bielefeld am Teuto


----------



## S.F. (20. Mai 2012)

Crossboss, die beiden letzten Posts hast du aber schon gesehen?

Denke mal, die enduroseries Seite wird erst am Montag aktualisiert. Die waren ja bislang eh nicht so ganz schnell.... 
Hast Du denn nicht auf die ausgehängten Ergebnislisten gesehen???? ;-)


----------



## The Great (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, war ein tolles We in Winterberg! An das Enduro Rennen hatte ich etwas andere Erwartungen.. Ging für meinen Geschmack heftig hoch  Mit 4:27 gerade noch im Zeitfenster angekommen!

Weiß jemand was aus den Jungs aus dem Café in Elkeringshausen geworden ist? Sind wie wir ziemlich spät gestartet, uns aber davon gefahren. Bis wir sie am Cafe wieder überholt hatten, galten wir bei der Bergwacht als die letzten Fahrer auf der Strecke. Würde gern wissen ob die noch im Ziel angekommen sind 

Und wie ist das mit den Ergebnissen? Sind über 100 Fahrer gar nicht erst gestartet, oder stehen sie nicht in der Liste weil sie länger als 4,5 Std gebraucht haben?


----------



## wrangler89 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,
hab noch einen Startplatz beim MadEnduro abzugeben. Schaff es wieder Erwarten zeitlich doch nicht. Bei Interesse PN.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Yeah, ich bin im Mittelfeld *173er* Danke für den link
Stagees at all *18.19 MIN*  , Gesamt mit Caffeaufenthalt 3.32....STD. 
Ich sollte besser *Masters Marathon *fahren 

Pic von Anfang Stage 6


----------



## S.F. (21. Mai 2012)

@ The_Great: Einige haben nach der Streckenbesichtigung wohl dankend verzichtet...
Klar geht´s heftig berghoch! Fahr mal sowas bei den Franzosen!!!! 

@ Red Stone & all: schön euch dort mal getroffen zu haben! 

Jetzt bereiten wir uns auf´s Vinschgau vor! btw... hier könnt ihr noch zwei Startplätze gewinnen!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2012)

Wo gibts Fotos aus WiBe? Hat ja doch öfter mal geblitzt an der Strecke.


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Crossboss, die beiden letzten Posts hast du aber schon gesehen?
> 
> Denke mal, die enduroseries Seite wird erst am Montag aktualisiert. Die waren ja bislang eh nicht so ganz schnell....
> Hast Du denn nicht auf die ausgehängten Ergebnislisten gesehen???? ;-)



Ich war nur Samstag am Bobhaus und die hatten nixSonntag hingen glaub ich die ersten 100 aus, oder?


----------



## S.F. (21. Mai 2012)

Die Ergebnisse hingen wohl Freitag nach dem Rennen aus.
Hatte die provisorischen Platzierung telefonisch durchgegeben bekommen.


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)




----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Hier noch nen kurzes Video das mein Schätzchen gedreht hat. In der Mitte fand ich die Stage 6 aber echt strange zu fahrenhab da viel Zeit ligen gelassen auch vielleicht weil ich alles mit Xt Klickies fuhr
Soll aber keine Ausrede sein, für Platz 173, ich bin echt sehr zufrieden damit

Nächstes mal mach ich aber dann doch lieber Flats dranJörg


----------



## elmono (21. Mai 2012)

In der Übersicht im ersten Beitrag fehlt noch der Trailfox: http://www.trailfox.ch/news/

Außerdem findet während der Cube Bike Days in Mayrhofen wohl auch noch ein Endurorennen statt: http://www.bikedays.mayrhofen.at/de/101320/101330/cubeamsralley.html


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem findet während der Cube Bike Days in Mayrhofen wohl auch noch ein Endurorennen statt: http://www.bikedays.mayrhofen.at/de/101320/101330/cubeamsralley.html



Wie ein wirkliches Rennen sieht das aber nicht aus - es gibt ja nicht einmal eine Ausschreibung, die den Namen verdient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (21. Mai 2012)

War echt ein cooles WE in WIBE. 
Auf Youtube ist das erste Video aller 6 Stages. 

Einfach Winterberg Enduro 2012 eingeben...


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand die Bezugsquelle für Bilder?
War bei der Enduro in Wibe als Starter 169 unterwegs. Vielleicht gibts ja schon irgendwo eine Sammlung / Galerie?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobiwan (21. Mai 2012)

Hey Jörg,
war ein lustiges Wochenende mit dir und den anderen. Die Plazierung ist da echt zweitrangig, wobei ich mit dem 103ten gut leben kann. Der Stefan scheint 58ter geworden zu sein - wow!
Komm doch zum nächsten Rennen zum Samerberg - das ist genau Deine Strecke!
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2012)

Ey Tobi, das waren wir ja gar nicht weit auseinander. Samerberg bist du auch am Start?

Wo gibbet Bilder?


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich da hinfahren kann. Ich muss bergab mal etwas mehr trainieren. Ich bin wohl doch mehr der XC ler. Aber mit 173 Platz bin ich schon glücklich . Nächstes mal müssen mal ein paar lange steile Berge gewertet werden -hoch natürlichJörg


----------



## Tobiwan (21. Mai 2012)

Servus Johann, 
Samerberg ist fest markiert - bin dabei. Wo bist du denn rausgekommen? 
Bilder wären echt eine tolle Sache. Waren doch einige Fotografen auf der Strecke. Bei anderen Rennen bekommt man immer einen Link und kann die Pics seiner Startnummer kaufen. Ist das bei Wibe auch so?
@ Jörg: Mach hinne, ein Rennen im gelobten Land kann nur gut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2012)

97...  Top 100, weißte Bescheid


----------



## elmono (22. Mai 2012)

Schade, andere Rennen (auch Samerberg) werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Sonst hätte man sich weiter austauschen können - in Winterberg war es dann ja doch arg voll. Hab mich trotzdem gefreut ein paar von euch mal live kennenzulernen.

Und Platz 92, yeah! Da lag aber auch alles nur ein paar Sekunden auseinander...

EDIT: Bzw. Platz 93, scheinbar haben die noch etwas rumgerechnet. Hmpf!


----------



## S.F. (22. Mai 2012)

Naja Jan, MIR fehlen mehr als nur ein paar Sekunden!!!  
Aber jetzt bekommt man über die Platzierungsliste wenigstens mal die realen Namen zugeordnet!
Ich weiss gar nicht, wen ich alles gesehen habe! 
Red Stone... Sammy hat irgendwann auch mal vor mir gestanden, wie ich gerade ab den Bildern sehe...wer noch?

Sorry war echt voll!


----------



## elmono (22. Mai 2012)

Bilder? Wo gibts Bilder?

Irgendwie schade, dass es so wenig Coverage von dem Rennen gibt. Auch das war in Frankreich besser. 
Klar sind nicht alle Strecken einfach zugänglich, allerdings waren sie auch recht spärlich für Zuschauer beschildert, bzw. gar nicht.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2012)

@tobiwan ja ich schau mal ob ich mich freimachen kann. Ist auch ne Kostenfrage wegen 600km Anreise.
 Ich seh gerad, mist liegt mitten in unserem geplanten fahrradlosen Kroatienurlaub

Aber Bock hätt ich schon drauf ,prinzipiell


----------



## Jarno (24. Mai 2012)

Anmeldung fur die nachste Blast geht morgen um 9h offen! 

Nur 30 plätze zu vergeben...


----------



## Tobiwan (24. Mai 2012)

Gibts irgendwo Bilder von Wibe Enduro?


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2012)

Hier z.B. LG Jörg


----------



## Tobiwan (24. Mai 2012)

Mercie!


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2012)

Die 2 gemütlich im Lift ... jaja  *duckundweg*

wirklich schade das es sich anscheinend nicht an die Fotos der vielen Fotografen rankommen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die 2 gemütlich im Lift ... jaja  *duckundweg*
> 
> wirklich schade das es sich anscheinend nicht an die Fotos der vielen Fotografen rankommen lässt




Sieht man die Ramazottiflasche eigendlich? der Lift läd ja geradezu zum Chillen ein
Schaut mal jetzt versteh ich endlich warum ich in Stage 6 so rumgeklüngelt habe.............

Bei Extrem Pics hab ich mir das Bid vo Stage 1 gezogen "böser Junge Hüstel", Jens habe ich da auch mit Suchfunktion zur Starnummer 169!


----------



## JENSeits (25. Mai 2012)

Meinst du die 2 Bilder? 1 an deiner Stelle und eins bei der Quali? Oder hast du noch mehr gefunden?


----------



## JENSeits (25. Mai 2012)

hab mal eins von der Quali:





Das ist mir die 5 aber definitiv nicht wert!


----------



## styriabeef (27. Mai 2012)

Ab wann kann man sich für Samerberg anmelden?
Bzw. wieviel im Vorhinein war das für Winterberg möglich?

lG Helmuth


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Mitfahrgelegenheit beim Speci Enduro in Winterberg 2012

Klicken & ich wünsche viel Spaß! 


PS: Da dürfte sich Tobiwan wiederfinden


----------



## KultFAN (28. Mai 2012)

habt ihr die Strecke vorher mal fahren dürfen ? also Trainingseinheit?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, allerdings habe ich davon nur bei Stage 1 und 6 gebrauch gemacht  Allerdings wurde in 6 z.B. wie man sehen konnte die Bachdurchfahrt geändert und an 1-2 anderen Stellen gabs auch Änderungen. Auf den restlichen Stages wurden ebenfalls ein paar Stellen entschärft 
An sich fand ich die Bachdurchfahrt ganz spaßig


----------



## KultFAN (28. Mai 2012)

feines video


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Mai 2012)

Danke Jens, cooles Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Dankesehr


----------



## fknobel (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Am Wochenende (Sonntag 27. Mai) war mal wieder ein Enduro Rennen in Belgien. Austragungsort war diesmal das "Skigebiet" Ovifat... aufgeteilt in 8 Stages, wo bei es sich nur um vier verschiedene Handelte. Die einmal vormittags und einmal nachmittags gefahren wurden!

Interessant waren auch die unterschiede...

- Stage 1(5): Massenstart auf der Skipiste (Ungemähte Wildwiese) die dann direkt 250-300m Schuss runter gefahren wurde. Unten ging es dann rechtsrum durch ein Nadelöhr. 

- Stage 2(6): Einzelfahrwertung durch den "Bikepak" mit 15sec Start abstand zwischen den Startern. Länge gerade mal 600m...

- Stage 3(7): Dual-Slalom Styl, zwei Fahrer starten gleichzeitig und fahen gegeneinander eine recht Trittlastige Stage mit ca. 1,7km länge! 

- Stage 4(8): Einzelfahrwertung wie Stage 2. Allerdings diesmal eine deutlich verlängerte Variante der Stage 2. Länge ca. 1,2km...

Hat wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht! 

Der Knaller waren übrigens auch die Kleinsten Fahrer (Klasse unter 10 Jahren). An denen bist in Stage 1 bzw. 5 nicht vorbei gekommen. Die haben sich mal mit abstand am breitesten gemacht und sind übelste Kampflinie gefahren da von abgesehen das man die ja noch mehr schont als andere.  

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Nordhesse (29. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand ab wann die Anmeldung für Sammerberg offen ist?


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (29. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen startplatz in LaBresse am Wo. ende und kann nicht hinfahren?


----------



## SiK (30. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mitfahrgelegenheit beim Speci Enduro in Winterberg 2012
> 
> Klicken & ich wünsche viel Spaß!
> 
> PS: Da dürfte sich Tobiwan wiederfinden



Hammer Video, einige Sachen sehen ja richtig fies aus. Bei den vielen Hangfahrten wäre ein Wetscream auch nicht falsch gewesen.
Was hast du denn da auf den späteren Stages am Lenker rumfladdern? Nen Schlüppi?


----------



## juweb (30. Mai 2012)

â1. Wartburg-Enduro am 03.06.2012
Infos zum ersten Enduro Rennen am 03.06.2012 in Eisenach.
Zentraler Sammelpunkt 10 Uhr ist der Hof Autoservice Rainer Helm, Frankfurter Strasse 134a, 99817 Eisenach

Die erste ZeitprÃ¼fung wird im unteren Bereich der Strecke stattfinden und wird komplett ohne Kette gefahren so dass alle dieselben Bedingungen haben. (keine Angst , es geht nur bergab).

Nach einer guten Pause, ca. bis 13 Uhr, wird die zweite PrÃ¼fung beginnen wo jeder Fahrer zum Startpunkt mit dem Rad fahren muss.
Die zweite ZeitprÃ¼fung hat eine LÃ¤nge von 4,5 km und 230 hm Differenz und fÃ¼hrt vom Clausberg Ã¼ber den Herrenstieg bis in die Frankfurter Strasse.

Es besteht eine generelle Helmpflicht. Das tragen von Protektoren liegt im ermessen eines jeden Fahrers selber.
FÃ¼r das leibliche Wohl (selbstverstÃ¤ndlich BratwÃ¼rste etc..) und GetrÃ¤nke wird gesorgt sein.

Die Anmeldung kann telefonisch unter 0175/2711670 oder per Mail an [email protected] erfolgen.

Das Anmeldeformular und der Haftungsausschluss kÃ¶nnen im Link-Bereich runtergelden werden.

Anmeldeformular und Haftungsausschluss fÃ¼r Radsportveranstaltungen des RSV2002
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rucpcs3kitdcqe4/WhbtvGP1nB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2012)

Das klingt gut!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade eine Mail bekommen, dass die Anmeldung für Samerberg offen ist.


----------



## p.2-max (30. Mai 2012)

jo und ich bin dabei


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2012)

juweb schrieb:


> â1. Wartburg-Enduro am 03.06.2012
> Infos zum ersten Enduro Rennen am 03.06.2012 in Eisenach.
> Zentraler Sammelpunkt 10 Uhr ist der Hof Autoservice Rainer Helm, Frankfurter Strasse 134a, 99817 Eisenach
> 
> ...



Zack, angemeldet.

Samerberg auch.


----------



## SiK (30. Mai 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail bekommen, dass die Anmeldung für Samerberg offen ist.



Sagt mal, wie geht das denn mit der Anmeldung? Ich hab ein Konto, kann mich einloggen, und dann?


----------



## SiK (30. Mai 2012)

> leider verzögert sich die Anmeldung für den 2. Lauf der Specialized Enduro Series powered by Sram um noch 2 Tage, da es noch Probleme mit der Einstellung bei PayPal gibt.



Junge Junge. Dachte grad echt, ich wär zu blöd für die Anmeldung.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte schon per PayPal bezahlen.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

@SiK: Danke ersteinmal! Den habe ich mir ab und an auch ein wenig gewünscht. Die Erklöärung für das Teil am Lenker gibts unterm Videos in den Kommentaren


----------



## xxArtusxx (30. Mai 2012)

Ist von euch keiner beim Endurorennen in La Bresse Haute Vosges dabei? Mein Kollege und ich sind die einzigen Deutschen auf der Startliste!

Naja, dann müssen wir halt die deutsche Fahne hochhalten.


----------



## fritschki (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch da, aber ohne deutsche Fahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (30. Mai 2012)

xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Ist von euch keiner beim Endurorennen in La Bresse Haute Vosges dabei? Mein Kollege und ich sind die einzigen Deutschen auf der Startliste!
> 
> Naja, dann müssen wir halt die deutsche Fahne hochhalten.



Ach dann seid ihr das! 
fritschki und ich starten unter Luxemburgischer Flagge, aber trotzdem mit mtb-news Mentalität


----------



## xxArtusxx (30. Mai 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Ach dann seid ihr das!
> fritschki und ich starten unter Luxemburgischer Flagge, aber trotzdem mit mtb-news Mentalität




Ah, super! mtb-news Mentalilät darf natürlich nicht fehlen!! 

Wir reisen morgen Abend an, vielleicht kann man die eine oder andere Strecke zum Eingewöhnen fahren. Wann kommt ihr?


----------



## fritschki (30. Mai 2012)

Ankunft am Freitag Abend, wird wohl so ca. 19 Uhr werden. Am Samstagmorgen kann ich keinen Anreisestress gebrauchen 

Ach, und die Strecken dürfen nicht im Voraus befahren werden wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Falls man erwischt wird droht sogar Disqualifikation.


----------



## xxArtusxx (30. Mai 2012)

Samstag früh anreisen macht wirklich keinen Sinn. 

In den Regeln steht das die Strecke ganz oder teilweise 1 Woche vor Rennbeginn enthüllt wird. 
Somit ist es für mich okay mir das dann mal aus der Nähe anzusehen.


----------



## SiK (31. Mai 2012)

Ich komm erst Samstag gegen 11, keine Zeit zum rumtüddeln 
Bike ausm Auto und ab die Post!


----------



## KultFAN (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 
kann mir einer bitte erklären wie man sich dort anmeldet?
Ich bin registriert etc. aber finde nirgends das Anmeldeformular...


----------



## SiK (31. Mai 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> kann mir einer bitte erklären wie man sich dort anmeldet?
> Ich bin registriert etc. aber finde nirgends das Anmeldeformular...



Die Anmeldung wurde wieder abgestellt. Morgen soll es dann soweit sein.


----------



## fknobel (31. Mai 2012)

Mal ne frage in die runde der Ddorf fraktion...

Fährt von euch jemand zur Schnitzeljagt nach Sölden?


----------



## S.F. (31. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Mal ne frage in die runde der Ddorf fraktion...
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand zur Schnitzeljagt nach Sölden?



Leider nein! Wäre aber auch leider geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (1. Juni 2012)

Wer ist denn jetzt alles in Eisenach dabei?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2012)

Hier! + 1 oder evtl. 2 Kollegen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2012)

War eine super Veranstaltung an der Wartburg. Über Fotos vom Rennen und von der Siegerehrung würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Damass (3. Juni 2012)

@ SamyRSJ4: 100% Zustimmung!

War nen toller Sonntag! Bilder fänd ich auch toll ;-)


----------



## racing_basti (3. Juni 2012)

Ja, war ne tolle Veranstaltung an der Wartburg. 

Bilder sind leider recht verschwommen (da waren die meisten wohl zu schnell), die lade ich demnächst trotzdem bei Picasa hoch damit sich dann jeder suchen kann...
Video vom ersten Lauf sieht ganz gut aus, beim zweiten Lauf ist leider recht schnell viel Schlamm auf der Kamera gelandet.
Die Links dazu und einen kurzen Bericht findet ihr demnächst und dem Link in meiner Signatur...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2012)

Ah, cool! Gab wohl auch Fotographen vom Bike-Service Eisenach und vom Verein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (3. Juni 2012)

Irgendwer hat mit Stativ und großer Kamera Bilder gemacht, aber da hab ich keine Ahnung wer das war.
Meine Freundin hatte heute leider nur die kleine Knips anstelle der Spiegelreflex dabei, darum leider auch keine guten Bilder


----------



## Iselz (3. Juni 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat mit Stativ und großer Kamera Bilder gemacht, aber da hab ich keine Ahnung wer das war.


...vom Veranstalter.



racing_basti schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hatte heute leider nur die kleine Knips anstelle der Spiegelreflex dabei, darum leider auch keine guten Bilder


Link dazu sind aber wirklich viele verschwommen, weil ihr so schnell wart für den kleinen Fotoapparat


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch! Wir haben uns vor Stage 1 kurz übers Mega unterhalten.


----------



## racing_basti (3. Juni 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Wir haben uns vor Stage 1 kurz übers Mega unterhalten.



Danke! Ja, war ne feine Strecke fürs Mega, auch wenn ich mir zeitweise mit HT gewünscht hätte


----------



## Nordhesse (3. Juni 2012)

War echt gut- Stage 2 hatte leider zu viel Forstweg. Wer war das von euch mit dem gelben Mega?


----------



## racing_basti (3. Juni 2012)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> War echt gut- Stage 2 hatte leider zu viel Forstweg. Wer war das von euch mit dem gelben Mega?



ich hatte das gelbe
das silberne hatte SamyRSJ4


----------



## styriabeef (4. Juni 2012)

Konnte sich schon jemand für Samerberg anmelden?


----------



## whiteie (4. Juni 2012)

12.08.2012
Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse

iXs Enduro Wertung * 57 km / 1450 Hm *Rund um das Weinbiet.
Keine Angst, hier werden Forstwege gemieden
2Startplätze abzugeben... einfach melden!


----------



## Damass (4. Juni 2012)

Stage 2 hatte schon viel Forstweg (leider)...aber ich will mich nicht beklagen...mitm hardtail konnte ich da nachm recht schlechten 1. lauf noch gut was rausholen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2012)

Jo eben. Ich finds sehr gut, dass bei nem Enduro Rennen auch mal getreten werden musste. Nur Runterfahren kann man bei DH Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (4. Juni 2012)

@ SamyRSJ4http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=86837:


----------



## SiK (4. Juni 2012)

whiteie schrieb:


> 12.08.2012
> Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse
> iXs Enduro Wertung * 57 km / 1450 Hm *Rund um das Weinbiet.




Hey, hast du einen Link?

Enduro des Hautes Vosges in La Bresse am Wochenende war auch richtig gut (kann nur von Samstag berichten), 4 Speciales (insgesamt so 25-30min) und 1300hm bergauf die mir ganz gut den Stecker gezogen haben zum Schluss.
Die Strecken waren am Anfang leichter, danach technischer - aber immer richtig  genial zu fahren.

Am Sonntag warens dann nochmal 4 SP aber mit Liftunterstützung.

Chesty-Cam Videos kommen die Tage.


----------



## elmono (4. Juni 2012)

iXS Enduro? Wo gibts denn Infos darüber, hätte ggf. Interesse.

Ich hab Infos gefunden, ist ja eigentlich "nur" ein Marathon: http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/html/strecken.htm

Oder weiß jemand, wie die Endurowertung funktionieren soll?


----------



## Jarno (4. Juni 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Hey, hast du einen Link?
> 
> Enduro des Hautes Vosges in La Bresse am Wochenende war auch richtig gut (kann nur von Samstag berichten), 4 Speciales (insgesamt so 25-30min) und 1300hm bergauf die mir ganz gut den Stecker gezogen haben zum Schluss.
> Die Strecken waren am Anfang leichter, danach technischer - aber immer richtig  genial zu fahren.
> ...




Bin gespannt auf die Chesty Cam video's

In welcher gegend von La Bresse war es genau?
Nahe Hoheneck / Lac Blanchemer usw?
Hat jemand vielleicht GPS tracks aufgenommen?


----------



## S.F. (4. Juni 2012)

Jan, schau doch mal für uns! Wäre auch dabei!
Ist ne Woche nach dem 24h Rennen.


----------



## elmono (4. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jan, schau doch mal für uns! Wäre auch dabei!
> Ist ne Woche nach dem 24h Rennen.



Wenn das schon endurolastig ist sehr gerne. Hätte an dem Wochenende auch Zeit. Aber für 2 Stages in einem Marathon muss ich nicht nach Neustadt gurken.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oder weiß jemand, wie die Endurowertung funktionieren soll?



_Sonderwertung
(nur auf Mitteldistanz)
iXS Enduro/All Mountain:
(Fully, mind. 130 mm Federweg und nicht leichter als 12,5 kg)
Youngsters: Jahrgang `93 bis `73
Masters: Jahrgang `72 und älter_

Und hops - wieder einer mit auf den Enduro-Zug aufgesprungen


----------



## elmono (4. Juni 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> _Sonderwertung
> (nur auf Mitteldistanz)
> iXS Enduro/All Mountain:
> (Fully, mind. 130 mm Federweg und nicht leichter als 12,5 kg)
> ...



Hatte ich auch gelesen und für komisch befunden.
Wenn es tatsächlich eine sinnvolle Kombination aus Endurowertungen innerhalb eines Marathons sind, warum nicht. Aber skeptisch bin ich schon.

Mit dem Gewicht des Bikes hätte ich auch fast schon Probleme.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gelesen und für komisch befunden.
> Wenn es tatsächlich eine sinnvolle Kombination aus Endurowertungen innerhalb eines Marathons sind, warum nicht. Aber skeptisch bin ich schon.
> ...



Für mich ist das eine Sonderwertung für "schwere" Räder mit "viel" Federweg (beides aus der Sicht eines CClers) auf einer Marathondistanz. Mit einer Enduro hat das nichts zu tun, aber der Begriff ist eben gerade "in"...



elmono schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem Gewicht des Bikes hätte ich auch fast schon Probleme.



Ich auch; ich dürfte die Luftpumpe nicht abmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidekrautler (4. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Eisenach nochmal. 
DAS war mal ein entspanntes Rennen. War super!
Wir haben auch noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, aber leider hatten wir auch nur das kleine Fotomoped am Start (Akku für die große nicht geladen  ) ... BergTal-MTB Falls jmd. Bilder haben will, einfach eine mail oder pn schicken.


----------



## elmono (4. Juni 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine Sonderwertung für "schwere" Räder mit "viel" Federweg (beides aus der Sicht eines CClers) auf einer Marathondistanz. Mit einer Enduro hat das nichts zu tun, aber der Begriff ist eben gerade "in"...



Ich hatte mal beim Veranstalter nachgefragt: Die Endurowertung ist 1:1 die Marathonstrecke. Nur sind die "Enduros" dann eine eigene Klasse, damit man mit den schweren Rädern auch eine Chance hat.

Naja, nein danke.


----------



## Nordhesse (5. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand schon die Ergebnisse von Eisenach gefunden, entweder sind die noch nirgends hochgeladen oder ich bin einfach zu blöd


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Juni 2012)

Fährt denn jemand zur Trail Trophy nach Latsch und ist das zu empfehlen?
Und wenn ja: Wie lange? Nur das WE oder länger?
Bin selbst gerade am überlegen.


----------



## elmono (5. Juni 2012)

Aus der Düsseldorfer und Essener Ecke sind wir mit vermutlich rund 10 Leuten in Latsch.

Ja, ist sehr empfehlenswert. Ist meine zweite Teilnahme nach 2010.
Sehr entspannte Atmosphäre, geile Trails, gute Location insgesamt. Länger vor Ort sein lohnt in jedem Fall weil es unzählige Trails gibt, aber auch für das Wochenende allein ist es toll.

Ich bin z.B. schon ab dem Sonntag vor der TT mit der Family in Latsch.


----------



## Nordhesse (5. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne Latsch nur ohne TT und kann daher nur Empfehlen dort länger zu bleiben. Am besten man Schaut mal bei VinschgauBike rein! Der Laden ist top und wer Lust auf Freeride/ Enduro Touren mit viel Abfahrtspaß hat, ist dort genau richtig. Außerdem sollen die 2 neu gebauten Trails der Hammer sein und mit wem ist es da besser zu fahren, als mit dem Baumeister Matze Gruber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dierasenmaeher (5. Juni 2012)

Diese Veranstaltung steht auch noch an am 30. Juni 2012 in Sölden: 
In 2er Teams die Trails rund um Sölden erkunden und dabei spassige Missionen erfüllen - mit dabei, die Rasenmäher.

Die Schnitzeljagd ist die ultimative Enduro Challenge - kein Rennen oder Wettkampf - sondern ein unkomplizierter, spaßiger Enduro Event, bei dem Ihr Trails ohne Ende fahrt. Einen ganzen Tag lang in 2er Teams auf Sahne Trails dem Goldenen Riesenschnitzel" hinterher jagen und das mit Gondelunterstützung. Deshalb geht es hauptsächlich den Berg hinunter, aber auch rauf. Wählt Eure Sportgeräte klug. Nach dem Start auf 3000 Meter über dem Meer warten jede Menge Singletrails und einige heikle Missionen auf Euch. Ihr könnt Euren Schnitzelroutenplan selbst zusammenstellen. Nach erfüllter Aufgabe bekommt Ihr einen Stempel in Euren Schnitzelpass. Wer als erstes Team alle Missionen erfüllt und alle Checkpoints gefunden hat, gewinnt das goldene Riesenschnitzel. Es gibt natürlich wieder Top Preise von unseren Industrie Partnern zu gewinnen.

http://www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd


----------



## KultFAN (5. Juni 2012)

N´ABend Zusammen, 

ist jemand von euch in Samerberg`?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2012)

Jo.


----------



## KultFAN (5. Juni 2012)

Fein, hoffe das mit der Anmeldung klappt noch...sollte das mit Paypal mal klappen...

Wann reist ihr an und wo nächtigt ihr ? Hast du ein paar tipps ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2012)

Wir kommen Freitag abend, damit wir den ganzen Samstag fürs Training Zeit haben. War ja in WiBe dann doch recht stressig.
Wir pennen denk ich im Auto. Ansonsten Pension/Jugendherberge/Campingplatz.


----------



## KultFAN (5. Juni 2012)

Pension hab ich auch gedacht...mal schauen

Zufällig auch einer in Geising zur Mad East dabei?


----------



## derStefan (7. Juni 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ah, cool! Gab wohl auch Fotographen vom Bike-Service Eisenach und vom Verein, oder?[/QUOTE
> 
> hallo leute, bilder hab ich gemacht. ihr findet alles unter
> https://www.facebook.com/RSV2002Eisenach
> wir hatten ursprünglich noch eine andere stage geplant, fahrtechnisch deutlich anspruchsvoller. da hätten die xc-rider vielleicht etwas zeit verloren und somit wäre es im gesamten für alle ein guter kompromiss. die wurde leider nicht genehmigt, somit war es zu xc lastig. aber wir geloben besserung. vielleicht sogar schon im herbst...


----------



## Tommi1972 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs, ich bin einer derer die das Enduro in Eisenach veranstaltet und geplant haben. Zuallererst die erwünschten Ergebnislisten gibt es unter www.rsv2002.de im Linkbereich wo auch die Anmeldung liegt. Keine Ahnung warum sie bei Sport-Ident noch nicht hochgeladen sind. Ist eine zip Datei. Viele Bilder sind schon auf der RSV2002 Seite im Facebook drin. So und nun möchte ich mich erstmal bei allen bedanken. War eine klasse Veranstaltung und ich hoffe das wir fürs erste mal nicht allzuviel falsch gemacht haben. Verbesserungsvorschläge immer rein ins Gästebuch! Bei uns ist es immer so eine Sache das man sowas genehmigt bekommt. Auf der Wartburg-Seite wo die richtig guten Trails sind haben wir fast keine Chance wegen Naturschutz. Wir werden mal genauer schauen was man im oberen Teil noch verändern kann bzw. evtl. die 2 harten Anstiege rausnehmen kann. 
Evtl. ziehen wir in Erwägung im September noch eins zu starten.
So,das wars erstmal von meiner Seite.
MfG
Thomas


----------



## Tommi1972 (7. Juni 2012)

ui,Stefan schneller wie ich.....war auch gerade am schreiben


----------



## Nordhesse (7. Juni 2012)

Die Veranstaltung war echt gut, hat Spaß gemacht. Die Anstiege können an sich bleiben. Jedoch sollte die Abfahrt selektiver sein und mehr die Fullyfahrer unterstützen, spriuch ruhig technischer. Chainless war sau geil und hat echt gerockt! Super auch die Verpflegung zu nem klasse Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStefan (8. Juni 2012)

Danke! Mal schauen, was sich beim nächsten Mal realisieren lässt. Wichtig ist, dass die Biker in und um Eisenach mitbekommen haben "da geht was"! Wenn dadurch nur fünf Leute in den Verein eintreten, können wir im nächsten Durchgang unsere dritte Stage präsentieren. Und die spricht den Fullyfahrer an...
Also vielleicht bis zum Herbst...


----------



## Damass (8. Juni 2012)

Ich geb auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu^^

Ich bin zwar Hardtail gefahren (Stahl mit 150mm FW), aber deswegen hab  ich mich nicht unbedingt benachteiligt oder groß bevorteiligt gefühlt.  Und was die Bike-Wahl angeht, die kann ja jeder selbst treffen 
Ich bin dafür, dass  auch steile Gegenastiege bleiben. Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu  Enduro dazu, sonst können wir gleich shutteln, oder wie kommt ihr bei Enduro-Touren zu euern Abfahrten  Und so schlimm steil waren sie ja nun auch nicht. Da  fahren wir auf unseren AM/Enduro-Runden schlimmere Anstiege hoch.
Ansonsten sind mehr Stage´s natürlich immer willkommen!!! Das führt  logischerweise zu einem ausgeglichneren Ergebnis und macht noch mehr und  länger Spaß!

@ Veranstalter: Wär echt genial, wenn ihr es im Herbst nocheinmal hinbekommt ein Rennen zu organiseren


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2012)

Dann schreib ich auch nochmal was dazu, wenn man schonmal einen der Organisatoren hier hat 
Das Rennen war mal echt ne entspannte Sache, super 
Ich seh es so wie meine Vorredner. Gegenanstiege können gerne bleiben. Abfahrt natürlich möglichst viel auf guten Trails, je nach Genehmigung.
Noch ein Rennen im Herbst wäre goil! Da simma dabei!


----------



## racing_basti (8. Juni 2012)

Noch ein Rennen im Herbst wäre super!  aber bitte erst in der zweitenn Septemberhälfte  Vorher bin ich noch bei Guiden in den Alpen unterwegs...


----------



## Damass (8. Juni 2012)

Oktober wär noch besser


----------



## racing_basti (8. Juni 2012)

Damass schrieb:


> Oktober wär noch besser



im Oktober ist auch CAIdom


----------



## Damass (8. Juni 2012)

Da fehlt mir dann aber wohl doch das richtige Bike und ein Transportmittel dazu...leider! Aber was man da liest klingt gut!!!


----------



## racing_basti (8. Juni 2012)

Damass schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir dann aber wohl doch das richtige Bike und ein Transportmittel dazu...leider! Aber was man da liest klingt gut!!!



Platz im Auto hätten wir noch für 2 Leute + Bikes


----------



## Damass (8. Juni 2012)

cooles Angebot! Danke! Ich meld mich nochmal, was das angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (11. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand den Enduro Ride in Willingen und kann mir sagen, wie das mit der Anmeldung läuft?


----------



## rossihoney (12. Juni 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> im Oktober ist auch CAIdom



Noch 25 Startplätze zu vergeben, dann ist Ende im Gelände! Schreibt euch ein, nächste Woche ist zu spät!


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juni 2012)

Hatte ja vor kurzem wegen der Trailtrophy angefragt -> Bin jetzt auch am Start.
Auch schon ab Sonntag im Vinschgau, also wenn jemand unter der Woche schon Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour hat einfach Bescheid geben


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Matthias! 

Super! Dann sehen wir uns dort!


----------



## SiK (17. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi Matthias!
> 
> Super! Dann sehen wir uns dort!



Mal ne Frage, was fährt man denn für Reifen bei der Trail Trophy?


----------



## elmono (17. Juni 2012)

Mountainbikereifen. 

Würde alles ab 2,3" und ca 750g empfehlen. Habe selbst Fat Albert in 2,4" montiert. 

Grüße aus Latsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. Juni 2012)

Joa, passt! Alles zwischen FA und MM! Bin im letzten Jahr sogar mit 2,4er Nobbys gefahren.
Ich hab Specialized Butcher SX 2,3 und Purgatory 2,2 aufgezogen. Fallen was breiter aus!

JAN!!!!!! Lass noch was übrig!!!!!!! 

Morgen früh geht´s los!


----------



## Tobiwan (17. Juni 2012)

Caidom, ich bin dabei ;=)


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Juni 2012)

Also um die Reifen mach ich mir auch die geringsten Sorgen, wenns nicht regnet. Hab auch den FA 2.4 drauf.

Bin heute nachmittag in Latsch angekommen und hab dann gleich die erste Runde gedreht. Leider weniger rühmlich auf der ersten Abfahrt erstmal n schönes Pedaltatoo auf dem Schienbein erzeugt und das Mega hat nen Frontflip gemacht 
Auf den nächsten 300hm dann die Bremsscheibe ans Limit gebracht, und da liegt auch meine größere Sorge als bei den Reifen. Aber vielleicht hab ich mich auch nur zufällig gleich in nen überdurchschnittlich schweren Trail gestürzt.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (17. Juni 2012)

Wie löse ich denn bei der Trailtrophy nächsten Freitag das Dilemma Nightsession vs. Länderspiel? Da wird mein Bikerherz aber auf eine harte Probe gestellt


----------



## pauing (18. Juni 2012)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Wie löse ich denn bei der Trailtrophy nächsten Freitag das Dilemma Nightsession vs. Länderspiel? Da wird mein Bikerherz aber auf eine harte Probe gestellt



Lenkerradio


----------



## elmono (18. Juni 2012)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Wie löse ich denn bei der Trailtrophy nächsten Freitag das Dilemma Nightsession vs. Länderspiel? Da wird mein Bikerherz aber auf eine harte Probe gestellt



Frage ich mich auch gerade. Da muss der Thomas sich irgendwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## monsterlurchi (18. Juni 2012)

ich hoffe auch auf ne Leinwand oder wenigstens nen größeren Flat. Da hatte ich von Anfang an so meine Sorgen, dass wir wirklich die Gruppe holen und dann das Viertelfinale am Freitag Abend ist.


----------



## racejo (19. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag wieder zurück nach Dtl. und hat noch nen Platz für einen netten Mitfahrer frei ?


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Juni 2012)

@racejo: PN


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Campingplatz in/bei Samerberg für nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (20. Juni 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mad East Challenge 2012 vom 22-24.6, daher ist die in diesem Rahmen stattfindende Enduro ziemlich sicher am 23.6.12.



Das ist zwar ein ziemlich alter Beitrag aber egal.

Frage: Wie sieht es beim MadEast-Enduro mit Schutzkleidung aus? Reicht ein normaler Helm und Schienbeinprotektoren?

Gruß GB


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juni 2012)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ein ziemlich alter Beitrag aber egal.
> 
> Frage: Wie sieht es beim MadEast-Enduro mit Schutzkleidung aus? Reicht ein normaler Helm und Schienbeinprotektoren?
> 
> Gruß GB



ja


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2012)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ein ziemlich alter Beitrag aber egal.
> 
> Frage: Wie sieht es beim MadEast-Enduro mit Schutzkleidung aus? Reicht ein normaler Helm und Schienbeinprotektoren?
> 
> Gruß GB



Helm ist (auch auf den Transfers per Rad!) Pflicht, auf den WPs werden Vollhelm und Protektoren empfohlen.


----------



## andi. (20. Juni 2012)

Was meint ihr bezüglich der Reifenwahl? Eher was Richtung 700-800g Enduroreifen oder sollte man sicherheitshalber DH Reifen nehmen?

Fullface aufm Kopf und XC Helm am Rucksack bei den Abfahrten sollte erlaubt sein?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich muss hier mal ein dickes Lob an die Mad East Enduro loswerden. Ich habe selten ein so gut organisiertes Rennen erlebt. Und die Strecke ist super!
Wer von euch war da? Gibts schon Fotos?


----------



## TheMicha (24. Juni 2012)

Das war wirklich eine absolut super Veranstaltung gestern in Geising! Ich werde nächstes Jahr sicherlich wieder am Start sein. Danke für das top organisierte Event!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand im Kopf, zu welchen Uhrzeiten die Seilbahntalstation am Parparner Rothorn offen hat? (Bike Attack)


----------



## SiK (25. Juni 2012)

So die Trailtrophy in Latsch ist vorbei und es war wohl eines der besten Wochenenden, die ich bisher auf dem Bike hatte - gute Stimmung, perfektes Wetter, super Trails und reibungslose Orga.

Der Ablauf in etwa: Wir sind am Freitag ab 17h gleich 3 Wertungsprüfungen gefahren, davon die ersten zwei im Hellen und die letzte als Nightride. Bereits bei der ersten Strecke konnte man richtig die Kuh fliegen lassen. Auch die zweite Strecke (die man erst antreten durfte, nachdem man eine Gagafrage beantwortet hatte) und der Nighttrail waren flowig aber auch konditionell anspruchsvoll. D+/- so 600hm alles auf dem Rad.

Am Samstag gabs gleich nach dem Frühstück etwas über 1300hm am Stück hochzutreten (relativ gleichmäßig), danach folgte eine 5min wellige Wertungsprüfung über Forstwege für die Tretmonster. Danach ausruhen und Mittagessen auf der Alm und dann ging es wieder bergab, zwischendrin zwei richtig knackige Wertungsprüfungen a 3 und 4min durch ein ausgetrocknetes Bachbett und zum Schluss über flowige Trails. Dazwischen und danach locker cruisen und Spaß haben bis runter ins Tal. 

Am Sonntag dann gottseidank mit der Gondel/Shuttle hoch und auf 1200hm D- nochmal 2 Wertungsprüfungen a 2-3min, einmal technisch und steil, einmal flowig und flacher.

Richtig genial war, dass man durch die Einteilung der Fahrer am Start nie lange für eine Wertungsprüfung anstehen musste. Ich bin immer warm in die WP gefahren, kein Vergleich zu den 15min+ Wartezeiten bei franz. Enduros. Das zentrale Festivalgelände und gute Verpflegung rundeten das Ganze perfekt ab - nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher wieder dabei


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Juni 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal ein dickes Lob an die Mad East Enduro loswerden. Ich habe selten ein so gut organisiertes Rennen erlebt. Und die Strecke ist super!
> Wer von euch war da? Gibts schon Fotos?



Wurde im Mad-Enduro-Fred schon ausgekaspert.



Thomas schrieb:


> Thomas Dietze war für uns vor Ort, ein Bericht erscheint morgen.
> 
> Hier sind viele Fotos zu finden:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50427



Gruß GB

Achso...und ich war da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. Juni 2012)

Tom! Platz 15!!!! Alter Falter!
Und Vincenco Platz 40!
Hast Du Jo "heil" zurück gebracht? Jo, wie ist die Lage???

Danke euch allen für´s dabei sein! Hat wieder irre Spaß gemacht!

Edith sagt: Das Garmin zeigt ca. 11700 Tiefenmeter inkl. Vorbereitung und allem pipapo....


----------



## Bonvivant (25. Juni 2012)

@Stefan: Joa, bin ich sehr happy...vor einem Jahr, als meine MTB-"Karriere" begann, hätt ich noch überall runter geschoben...wenn überhaupt
Respekt an Stiftsquelle, der robbt sich immer weiter nach vorne Platz 24!!!

Und an Euch alle von der Orga: Super Leistung und dabei total entspannt In diesem Zusammenhang: Was liegt in der Mitte von Toronto? Ich wusste es nicht und durfte erstmal nicht starten


----------



## andi. (25. Juni 2012)

MAD EAST war klasse, großes lob!


----------



## bliz2z (25. Juni 2012)

Kann mich dem Bericht von Tom nur anschliessen. Trailtrophy war rundum spitze!


----------



## S.F. (25. Juni 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @Stefan: Joa, bin ich sehr happy...vor einem Jahr, als meine MTB-"Karriere" begann, hätt ich noch überall runter geschoben...wenn überhaupt
> Respekt an Stiftsquelle, der robbt sich immer weiter nach vorne Platz 24!!!
> 
> Und an Euch alle von der Orga: Super Leistung und dabei total entspannt In diesem Zusammenhang: Was liegt in der Mitte von Toronto? Ich wusste es nicht und durfte erstmal nicht starten



Danke euch allen!!! In der Mitte von Toronto liegt natürlich das "O"! 

Joaaa, der Jannik ist sackschnell, noch scheller war Rigo, nur hatte der auf der ersten Stage einen Plattfuss!

Hoffe in Lenzerheide haben wir mindestens genauso viel Spaß und gutes Wetter! Die Trails dort werden sicher auch wieder megageil!


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2012)

Die ersten Bilder der Trailtrophy in Latsch sind auf www.trailtrophy.de und auf facebook zu sehen!
Anke Schwarzer sichtet gerade ebenfalls fleissig ihre Bilder. Da ist noch einiges zu erwarten!
Vor allem könnt ihr Ankes Bilder in diesem Jahr sogar erwerben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (27. Juni 2012)

So hab mich heute für das SuperEnduro am 14/15.July in Madesimo angemeldet. Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich wieder nach Latsch will ... ich kann mein Büro nicht ertragen .... ich will Berge, Trails, Sonne, Pizza, Wein und einen Pool ...


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> So hab mich heute für das SuperEnduro am 14/15.July in Madesimo angemeldet. Noch jemand am Start?



Das kann ich weder meinem Chef, noch meiner Regierung verkaufen! 
Lenzerheide muss genügen!

Makke, mein Büro ertrag ich schon und hab hier auch meinen Spaß!
Aber Berge, Trails, Sonne, Pizza, Wein und Pool wäre auch ne nette Alternative.

Tick, Trick und Peter.... wären sicher auch mit dabei!


----------



## elmono (27. Juni 2012)

Berge und Trails würden mir übrigens schon reichen. Gerne auch nur im Zelt und mit Dosenfraß, dafür raus hier...




bliz2z schrieb:


> So hab mich heute für das SuperEnduro am 14/15.July in Madesimo angemeldet. Noch jemand am Start?



Da würde ich echt gerne auch hin, aber das krieg ich beruflich nicht hin. (Im Gegensatz zu Stefan hab ich jetzt ja Kredit bei der Regierung )


----------



## Der Boulder (27. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Makke, mein Büro ertrag ich schon und hab hier auch meinen Spaß!
> Aber Berge, Trails, Sonne, Pizza, Wein und Pool wäre auch ne nette Alternative.



So, wir sind auch wieder heil heim angekommen.
Montag waren die Trails unterhalb von ST. Martin ja wieder für uns sterbliche frei.
Das haben wir schamlos ausgenutzt und den Altersschnitt auch hier extrem in die Höhe getrieben.   >65!!.

Einfach genial die Gegend

CU Gruß Michael


----------



## p.2-max (28. Juni 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> So hab mich heute für das SuperEnduro am 14/15.July in Madesimo angemeldet. Noch jemand am Start?




hi, hast du erfahrung mit dem super enduro rennen??? 14/15 kann ich leider nicht, jedoch könnte ich möglicherweiße am ende des monats in Sauze dOulx. kannst du mir so bisschen was über ablauf, länge der strecke und auch das anmeldsystem sagen???

gruß
max


----------



## bliz2z (28. Juni 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> hi, hast du erfahrung mit dem super enduro rennen??? 14/15 kann ich leider nicht, jedoch kÃ¶nnte ich mÃ¶glicherweiÃe am ende des monats in Sauze dâOulx. kannst du mir so bisschen was Ã¼ber ablauf, lÃ¤nge der strecke und auch das anmeldsystem sagen???
> 
> gruÃ
> max



Bisher habe ich keine Erfahrung, ausser das die Anmeldung Ã¼ber die Seite und mit PayPal relativ Problemlos ging. 
Ich kann dann einen kurzen Bericht schreiben. Bin Ã¼brigens mit Platz 1 (Urs) und 2 (Thomas) der Trailtrophy am SuperEnduro unterwegs, d.h. ich kann hoffentlich ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln. 



elmono schrieb:


> Berge und Trails wÃ¼rden mir Ã¼brigens schon reichen. Gerne auch nur im Zelt und mit DosenfraÃ, dafÃ¼r raus hier...
> 
> Da wÃ¼rde ich echt gerne auch hin, aber das krieg ich beruflich nicht hin. (Im Gegensatz zu Stefan hab ich jetzt ja Kredit bei der Regierung )



Der Kredit muss wirklich gross sein!


----------



## S.F. (28. Juni 2012)

Jan, ich reize dafür meine Kreditkarte bei der Regierung aus... 

Geht´s Danni besser?

Jungs, macht euch bereit! Ich hab die ersten Rennbilder von Anke Schwarzer gesehen! 
Und unsere eigenen Bilder aus der Vorbereitung auf die Trailtrophy findet ihr hier


----------



## Mr.Spades (28. Juni 2012)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Sauze d'Oulx dabei. Einer von 3 deutschen Starten. Das Rennen war recht anspruchsvoll. Am ersten Tag noch trockene, sehr staubige Strecke. 3 Stages am ersten Tag.  2 am 2. Tag im Regen und knöcheltiefen Matsch. Zusätzlich gabs für die besten 50 nach den 5 Stages und für die Teams der Nationenwertung (wir waren Team Germany :-D) einen zusätzlichen Massenstart vom Gipfel als krönender Abschluss im strömenden Regen. 
Mein Gott hab ich geflucht . 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch dieses Jahr. Und möglichst wenig Materialverschleiß.


----------



## p.2-max (29. Juni 2012)

außer dem wetter aber lohnenswert gewesen ja???

die teams werden einfach gewürfelt oder wie ist das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (29. Juni 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> hi, hast du erfahrung mit dem super enduro rennen??? 14/15 kann ich leider nicht, jedoch könnte ich möglicherweiße am ende des monats in Sauze dOulx. kannst du mir so bisschen was über ablauf, länge der strecke und auch das anmeldsystem sagen???
> 
> gruß
> max



Denk daran, dass du eine UCI Lizenz brauchst. Oder einen extra Tag, um zu einem ital. Sportarzt (!) zu gehen wegen Attest.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juni 2012)

Mir wurde neulich grad erzählt, dass ein deutsches Attest reicht.


----------



## p.2-max (29. Juni 2012)

habe eine uci lizenz 
aber danke.

habe mich jetzt schonmal auf der hp angemeldet, ging soweit eigendlich problemlos.


----------



## S.F. (29. Juni 2012)

Ha, erster Teaser der Trailtrophy-Bilder, der Rest folgt möglichst bald.
Hoffe die Quali sagt euch zu.


----------



## SiK (29. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ha, erster Teaser der Trailtrophy-Bilder, der Rest folgt möglichst bald.
> Hoffe die Quali sagt euch zu.



Starkes Foto! An diese Kurve kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern


----------



## tdn8 (29. Juni 2012)

Ihr wurdet ja auch geblitzdingst! 

Herzlichen Dank ans Forum für's Foto des Tages!!


----------



## S.F. (30. Juni 2012)

Das war am Samstag in der ersten Zeitmessung bevor es auf den Weg und dann in den zweiten Hohlweg reinging.

Kurze Rechts/Links Kombi, dann ne lange Links über Wurzeln und auf die Rechtskurve mit dem Fangzaun zu.

Sieht in Fahrtrichtung wirklich vollkommen anders aus Tom! 

Anke: FDT! Suppaa!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juni 2012)

Wahnsinns Bild!
Bei mir siehts bestimmt nicht so dynamisch aus, bin da am Samstag im Vergleich zu den anderen wohl eher runtergeschlichen  
Habe aber noch in Erinnerung geblitzdingst worden zu sein. Wollte extra noch nett schauen, aber das bringts mit Fullface ja auch nich so 

Der Trail war mir persönlich aber auch etwas zu unflowig (oder anders gesagt zu viel dauerbremsen), aber das ist ja geschmackssache. Freitag lag mir besser, hat man auch deutlich in den Zeiten gesehen  Sonntag fand ich auch gut, aber da hat mir dann irgendwie die Kraft gefehlt. Und nen guten Rhythmus hatte ich auch erst als ich dann schon an den Annaberger Böden war.
Nächstes Jahr dann vielleicht einen Tag Pause unter der Woche einlegen 

Gibts hier eigentlich auch normale Teilnehmer oder alle vom Orgateam?


----------



## S.F. (30. Juni 2012)

Hi Matthias, 

nur Makke und ich sind vom Orga Team. Anke ist nur für die Fotolies der Fahrer zuständig. Der Rest ist alles "schnödes Teilnehmervolk"  

Ist sehr interessant zu sehen, wie ihr die Stages angegangen seid. Bei einigen war der Puls ja schon vor dem Start auf 160+ Da wird´s manchmal schwer, gleich in den Flow zu kommen. 
Letztendlich wird der komplette Fahrer gesucht. Da darf´s ruhig auch mal was rumpeln!
Deshalb versuchen wir auch die Strecken zu mixen und nicht immer die gleichen Trails zu fahren. Selbst den 1er am Samstag haben wir in diesem Jahr verändert. Im ersten und zweiten Jahr war noch der 4er im Programm, der war noch rumpeliger.

Ich hoffe Du hattest auch so viel Spaß wie wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja, insgesamt hatte ich sehr viel Spaß!
Hatte auch viele nette Leute getroffen und alles ist ziemlich harmonisch abgelaufen.
Und denke auch das die Vielfalt der Passagen sehr gut gepasst hat. Auch wenns einigen sicher zu viel XC war oder die DH Passagen zu kurz waren. Aber ich denke das macht Enduro auch aus, ansonsten könnte man ja gleich DH Rennen fahren.
Hast aber sicher recht damit das mans noch etwas relaxter angehen müsste für mehr flow 

Den 4er bin ich am Mittwoch gefahren. Den hab ich im oberen Teil auch als "nur steil" in Erinnerung, ab den Kreuzungen mit dem Schotterweg dann als interessant, obwohl ab da wohl noch mehr Steine kamen und es technischer wurde  Aber ohne Zeitdruck (und damit beliebig VIELEN Pausen ) passt das schon.


----------



## xxArtusxx (1. Juli 2012)

Das Enduro Rennen in Samerberg ist vorbei und ich bin sehr entäuscht. 

Es gab 5 Wertungsprüfungen, von denen 2 im Bikepark ausgetragen wurden und 3 ausserhalb. Streckenlänge ca. 30km und 1500hm.

Stage 2 war ein Geröllfeld mit gefühlten 2 Kurven, wer hier einen Abgang macht tut sich richtig weh. Anschließend hoch zu Stage 3, 
hier durfte dann einiges der erkämpften Höhenmeter durch eine bergab Schiebpassage vernichtet werden. 
Die Stage selbst hatte flow und war spaßig .

Die Verbindung von Stage 3-4 war eine knapp 800hm Auffahrt mit einer Schiebepassage quer durch den Wald über lose Äste und co. 
um mal das Highlight zu erwähnen. Nach einer Betonabfahrt (-200hm?) zum Start der Stage 4 erwartete einen der miserableste Trail 
der 5 Etappen: Geröll und Baumstämme mitten im 2,5 m breiten Trail.

Nach einer kurzen Diskussion mit einem Verantwortlichen wurde auf die erst startende Entwicklung des Endurosports in Deutschland hingewiesen 
und ein Vergleich mit den Angeboten in Frankreich z.B. wäre hier unangebracht. Schließlich würden hier ganz andere Namen hinter dem Sport stehen. 
Für mich sind Specialzed und Sram Firmen mit einem großen Interesse am MTB-Sport, scheinbar sind diese zu klein.

Mit meinen Erfahrungen aus den fränzösichen Enduroveranstaltungen kann ich beurteilen, dass die Organisation gut war, 
die Trailauswahl allerdings misslungen, den Spaß hatte ich vielleicht für 3 Minuten.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. Juli 2012)

Klingt ja nach einer passenden Fortsetzung der Serie...


----------



## zauberer# (1. Juli 2012)

xxArtusxx hat mit seiner Beschreibung zum Teil Recht.

Für meinen Geschmack zuviel geradeaus auf breiten Wegen mit ordentlich Geröll, etwas wenig natürliche Kurven (der Bikepark erscheint mir *nicht* typisch Enduro ).

Aber ... ein Anfang ist gemacht, die erste Enduroveranstaltung in den Bayrischen Alpen hat stattgefunden
Auf ein Neues in 2013 mit vielleicht etwas endurotypischeren Stages (so wie die kurzen Trailpassagen in Stage 1).
Ich freu mich drauf 

Dank einer langwierigen Verletzung konnte ich leider das Rennen nicht mitfahren, die Stages hab ich alle besichtigt.
Ein paar inoffizielle Bilder hab ich mal schnell zusammengeschnitten. 
Die beste Stelle aus Stage 1 (schönes Trailstück im Bikepark) und das Gradausgehoppel von Stage 2 (ähnlich wie Stage 4).
Im Bild einige Mädels  und die danach zuerst gestarteten Männer ...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45023223"]Specialized Enduro Series 2012 Samerberg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SiK (1. Juli 2012)

xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Das Enduro Rennen in Samerberg ist vorbei und ich bin sehr entäuscht.



Schade. Aber danke für den Bericht


----------



## lhampe (1. Juli 2012)

Klingt ja nicht gut mit unserer deutschen Enduro Serie. Winterberg war ja vorsichtig ausgedrückt auch nicht der Knaller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (1. Juli 2012)

Gut zu hören, danke. Bekräftigt mich darin, 2013 dann lieber alle Rennen im Elsass zu fahren, statt noch ein einziges in Deutschland. 

Vielleicht wird's ja in ein paar Jahren auch hier besser...


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2012)

Mad East kann da mithalten


----------



## elmono (1. Juli 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> Mad East kann da mithalten



Ich meinte auch prinzipiell die BDR Serie.

Mad East ist leider noch deutlich weiter weg von mir, als die Rennen im Elsass.


----------



## p.2-max (1. Juli 2012)

also ich weiß nicht, das rennen war um längen besser als das in wibe, strecken fand ich auch gut, klar es ist nicht jedermanns geschmack mal durch lose steine zu fahren, aber stage 3 zum beispiel musste man viel treten und nicht durch steine fahren. zwischenetappen fand ich auch ok, klar zwischen 3 und 4 war weit und man hat ein paar höhenmeter verschänkt, hintergrund so wurde mir gesagt, sind bauern welche es nicht so toll finden, wenn 200 biker durch ihre weide fahren, war anscheind schwer genug dies überhaupt zu realiesieren / genehmigen. alles in allem fand ich das event gut organiesiert und die strecken haben auch saumäßig spaß gemacht. fit muss man halt sein.


----------



## KultFAN (1. Juli 2012)

sehr geile Strecken nur echt zu weit geschoben!!!!

Alles anere war mehr als gut !


----------



## jan84 (2. Juli 2012)

xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Das Enduro Rennen in Samerberg ist vorbei und ich bin sehr entäuscht.
> 
> Es gab 5 Wertungsprüfungen, von denen 2 im Bikepark ausgetragen wurden und 3 ausserhalb. Streckenlänge ca. 30km und 1500hm.
> 
> ...



Die Geschmäcker scheinen verschieden zu sein. Mir hats Spaß gemacht. Bisschen technischer & langsamer häts aber ab und an sein drüfen. Fand einige WPs halt relaiv grob, wodurch ich halt die ganze Zeit noch Jacket und Fullface Helm mitgeschleppt habe. Eine WP wie die zweite in Samerberg find ich aber ok. 
Generell find ich das Format aber gut und es scheint sich auf dem richtigen Weg zu befinden bei seiner Entwicklung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juli 2012)

@jan84:  Genau so!


----------



## jan84 (2. Juli 2012)

Hattes in den News nochmal ausführlicher geschrieben. 



jan84 schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht!
> Bin Winterberg nicht mitgefahren, aber nach Samerberg sehe ich pers. die Serie auf nem guten Weg. Optimierungspotential ist natürlich immer da, letztendlich auch ne Frage der "Zielgruppe" und der Definition des Begriffs "Enduro".
> 
> - Organisation war top, lief alles weitestgehend problemlos.
> ...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jocki (2. Juli 2012)

Ich war auch dabei und hatte viel Spaß, aber meine Erwartungen an ein "Endurorennen" wurden nur teilweise erfüllt. Für mich gehören dazu auch ein paar knackige, technische Anstiege in den Stages und mehr langsame, technische Downhillpassagen.


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (2. Juli 2012)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich war auch dabei und hatte viel Spaß, aber meine Erwartungen an ein "Endurorennen" wurden nur teilweise erfüllt. Für mich gehören dazu auch ein paar knackige, technische Anstiege in den Stages und mehr langsame, technische Downhillpassagen.



Da hat Jocki vollkommen recht. In den USA wo schon ewig Endurorennen gibt werden die Uphillzeiten zu 50% zur Wertung gezählt.
Bei uns ähnelt das eher Downhillrennen für Leute die keinen Lift benutzen wollen, und dann meinen es wäre Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurs (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Veranstaltung eine klare Steigerung zu Winterberg war. Stage 3 war, meiner Meinung nach, so wie ein Endurorennen oder eine Prüfung im Endurorennen sein sollte. 2 und 4 waren auch noch gut.
Ob die Strecken durch den Park was mit Enduro zu tun haben, kann man streiten. Die kleinen technischen Abwandlungen auf Stage 1 waren aber gelungen. Spaß hat's gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht so der Dauergast in Parks bin.

Schade fand ich, das nicht kontrolliert wurde, dass der Weg von Stage 1 nach oben auch wirklich aus eigener Kraft bewältigt wurde.


----------



## styriabeef (3. Juli 2012)

Die Benützung des Lifts nach Stage 1 wurde Sa abend vorm Seedingrun explizit erlaubt.
Leider war das nur denen klar die zu diesem Zeitpunkt am Parkplatz im Zielbereich waren und den Kommentator hörten.
Wie schon im News-Beitrag geschrieben eine zentrale Infotafel wär super gewesen.
Ich fand den Mix der Stages eigentlich recht gelungen, hat mir klar meine Steigerungsmöglichkeit in Anliegerkurven aufgezeigt


----------



## styriabeef (3. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Kontaktadressen von den Fotografen auf der Strecke?


----------



## andi. (5. Juli 2012)

Suche auch noch nach BIldern. Wenn ihr was habt bitte die Links posten


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juli 2012)

Hier: http://www.ct-photos.de/?gallery_startseite


----------



## andi. (5. Juli 2012)

die hab ich schon gefunden


----------



## bliz2z (5. Juli 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Fotos von der Trailtrophy passiert?


----------



## S.F. (5. Juli 2012)

Die liegen quasi in den letzten Zügen!
Habe bereits die ersten Bilder der Trailsession, der Nightsession, Abendprogramm und Siegerehrung gesehen! Kann nur sagen, ihr seid gut getroffen! 
Die gute Anke hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und arbeitet gerade Nachtschichten, um euch die Bilder anbieten zu können!
Das ist ganz schön viel Arbeit, mehr als 3000 Bilder  durchzusehen, zu bearbeiten und verkaufsfertig auf der Webseite vorzubereiten. Einfach unbearbeitet zum Verkauf anbieten ist nicht ihre Sache!
Hoffe ihr habt noch etwas Geduld mit ihr!


----------



## tdn8 (8. Juli 2012)

TT-Fotolies sind online! *hüpf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

hier noch mal fix der Link: klick mich!!!


----------



## SiK (8. Juli 2012)

Puh, sogar ich als Unfotogener bin teilweise gut getroffen worden. Der Preis ist auch echt mal human, Hut ab ... das Warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## ragetty (9. Juli 2012)

insgesamt bin ich weder von der preisgestaltung noch von den 'action' bildern soooo beeindruckt - und bei 10 für 3 runtergerechnete bilder werde ich definitiv nicht zuschlagen. fairere preise wären vielleicht 5 für ein einziges großes, und 10 für 3 großen ...

während die bilder vom festivalgelände gut sind, finde ich die auswahl der locations auf den trails nicht optimal (außer beim enduro session).


----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2012)

@Ragetty ... die Preise sind mehr als fair. WÃ¼rden wir standartisierte Fotografenpreise ansetzen, wÃ¤re kein Foto unter 30â¬ zu bekommen. 
Wir sind aber gerne fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge offen ...


----------



## ragetty (9. Juli 2012)

mal ganz _fair_lich, 'fair' ist subjektiv - für den käufer quasi bildqualität, bildgröße und motiv/inszenierung gemessen an bedarf und preis, jedoch für den verkäufer gelte ein gänzlich anderes modell.

das angbot lautet:

ein großes für 8
drei kleine (runtergerechnet) für ca. 10
sieben große für ca. 18

letzteres ist sicher günstig, ohne zweifel, auch egal ob käufer oder verkäufer. ersteres ist lediglich 'gängig', zumindest nach meiner erfahrung. 

die mittlere option scheint mir 'aus der reihe zu tanzen', und zwar ziemlich ... nur meine meinung.


----------



## elmono (9. Juli 2012)

Du hast das falsch verstanden, bei den sieben Bildern ist die Auflösung ebenfalls runtergerechnet.

Ich finde die Preise durchaus angemessen, und vor allem noch deutlich günstiger als bei vergleichbaren Veranstaltungen in z.B. Frankreich.

Einziger Tipp wäre: Macht doch die längste Kantenlänge bei den kleinen Bildern wenigstens auf 1920px. Dann können User mit großen Monitoren auch ein Bildschirmhintergrund verwenden.
Und ob derjenige das dann als 10x15 oder 40x60 druckt kann ja eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,
die Bilder finde ich spitze!

Mit den Paketen kann ich mich allerdings auch nicht so richtig anfreunden. Grund dafür ist das die Auflösung in den großen Paketen für mich eher in Richtung Briefmarke fällt. In Zeiten von "Retina Displays" und Monitor Auflösungen von >= 1920x1200 wirkt das nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Außerdem hätte man doch gerne die Möglichkeit jedes Bild evtl. später mal auszudrucken. Sportograf bietet übrigens in der Flatrate Paketen auch jedes Bild in voller Auflösung an.
Vielleicht wollt ihr ja noch Paket D anbieten in dem ich meine 6 Bilder für vielleicht etwas mehr (20-25) in voller Auflösung bekomme?


----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2012)

ich geb die Ideen und Vorschläge weiter!


----------



## ragetty (9. Juli 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Du hast das falsch verstanden, bei den sieben Bildern ist die Auflösung ebenfalls runtergerechnet



völlig recht hast du - das mit der 'auflösung wie B' habe ich übersehen ... tja, so interessiert mich gar keine der optionen.

@Makke:
bitte nix herunterrechnen, d.h. nur mehraufwand für euch und detailverlust für uns (also dann auch weniger interesse).


----------



## TT_Thomas (10. Juli 2012)

Zwischendurch mal zwei "offizielle" Hinweise auf die TrailTrophy in der Lenzerheide (14. bis 16. September): 

Eine Anmeldung bis zum 15. Juli fÃ¼r die TrailTrophy in der Lenzerheide kann sich doppelt lohnen, denn es gibt *Preise im Gesamtwert von Ã¼ber 1000 Euro zu gewinnen!* Hauptpreise: Die Suntour-Federgabel Epicon X1-RLRC TA im Wert von 599 Euro, die Kindshock Vario-SattelstÃ¼tze Supernatural, den Enduro-Rucksack von EVOC, ein Lampenset von One.The.Lite, ein bike-Jahresabo und mehrere Ausgaben des Mountainbike-Bildbandes RANDOM. Alle Infos und Anmeldungen unter trailtrophy.eu.
 AuÃerdem bietet *Enduro-Rider Tobias Woggon* ein 1 1/2-tÃ¤giges *Vorbereitungscamp* an auf die TrailTrophy an, von Donnerstag, 13.9., bis Freitag, 14.9. (mittags). Im Rahmen des Camps verrÃ¤t Tobi Tipps und Tricks fÃ¼r die richtige Linienwahl und noch mehrâ¦ Mehr Infos dazu ebenfalls auf trailtrophy.eu


----------



## fknobel (10. Juli 2012)

Kurz zum verständnis:

Die Leute die schon Angemeldet sind und Tobis Camp da zu buchen wollen, schreiben ihm direkt oder benutzen auch euer Anmelde Formular? 

Danke und Gruß

Florian


----------



## S.F. (11. Juli 2012)

"Wer schon angemeldet ist, kann den Fahrtechnik-Kurs für 100,- Euro (CHF 120,-) noch dazu buchen. Bitte für die Buchung das Anmeldeformular benutzen und in das Feld "Bemerkungen" schreiben: "TT-Camp Tobias Woggon". "


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2012)

Ist ja so ruhig geworden hier 
Alle in Urlaub/Ferien?

Was ist eigentlich mit euren Fotos geworden? Hat das geklappt, habt ihr bestellt? Habt ihr noch Wünsche???


----------



## fknobel (27. Juli 2012)

Pah, urlaub?? Ich fresse km für meinen Alpen-Cross in zweieinhalb Wochen. Und da nach gehts weiter mit der vorbereitung für die Trailtropy in Lenzerheide! 

Bist du auch beim Camp vom Tobi da bei?


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2012)

Alpencross... neid! Ich fahre nächstes WE "nur" das 24h Rennen in Duisburg.
Nein, wir reisen erst am Donnerstag an. Dann noch kurze Vorbereitung und Streckenabnahme bevor es am Freitagnachmittag losgeht.


----------



## SiK (31. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ist ja so ruhig geworden hier
> Alle in Urlaub/Ferien?



Ich bin nach Mountain of Hell und Megavalanche so richtig platt, das Bike ist völlig am Ende, die BOS hats auch hinter sich, alles muss neu.

Mache jetzt noch ein paar Wochen low und dann gibts nochmal ordentlich was auf die Nüsse mit TT Lenzerheide und King of Plauze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. August 2012)

Meine Güte! Das Rad in einer halben Saison durch!
Nimm die BOS mal auseinander und gib ihr mal neues Öl und neues Fett an den Dichtungen. Hat ein bekannter hier auch gemachtl. Seitdem läuft sie wieder wie am ersten Tag!
Wir sehen uns in der Schweiz!
Habe übrigens Bilder von Dir auf der Mega gesehen. Frierend am frühen Morgen mit ner Reihe von Mädels uter der Wärmedecke...


----------



## SiK (1. August 2012)

Erlaubt ist, was warm hält 

Die BOS ist einfach ein Scheißteil. Mußte sowohl MoH und Mega ab der Hälfte mit TRC an fahren, weil nach einer gewissen Fahrzeit die Gabel beim Bremsen und bei Stufen voll durch den Federweg gerauscht ist. Hab ich mich gefreut. Natürlich war weder in Les deux Alpes noch in Alpe d'Huez jemand von BOS anwesend. Sram, Marzocchi, Suntour alle da.

"Petite fuite d'air interne" meinte der BOS Mechaniker gestern am Telefon, alles klar, kein Problem. Hat ja nur 10 Tage lang genervt. 

Bei der MoH-Massenkarambolage hat mir dann noch jemand 2 böse Macken ins Tauchrohr gemacht, der Kostenvoranschlag beläuft sich auf 350.- für den Austausch der Tauchrohreinheit, der Rest geht auf Garantie.


----------



## S.F. (1. August 2012)

Na Super! 
Also demnächst doch wieder ne FOX VAN oder ne Lyrik Coil?


----------



## SiK (2. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Na Super!
> Also demnächst doch wieder ne FOX VAN oder ne Lyrik Coil?



Nee denke Lyrik Soloair, die gibts gleich für günstig wenn die 2013er kommen. Geändert hat man da soweit ich sehe nichts außer den Decals.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. August 2012)

Hat schon jemand Zeiten/Ergebnislisten vom Pfadling Enduro in Seiffen heute? 
War übrigens ein super Rennen, der Enduro-Osten hats echt drauf!


----------



## wrangler89 (5. August 2012)

Die werden erst innerhalb der Woche drin sein. Die Jungs sind ja noch im EBM integriert. Ja, wieder super Veranstaltung gewesen.


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Zeiten/Ergebnislisten vom Pfadling Enduro in Seiffen heute?
> War übrigens ein super Rennen, der Enduro-Osten hats echt drauf!



Endlich kann ich einem Forum-Nickname mal wieder ein Gesicht zuordnen 
Ich war übrigens der mit dem orangen Shirt...

Nächster Anlass für einen Ausflug in den "Enduro-Osten" in 3 Wochen, dann Schöneck/Vogtland!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. August 2012)

Oh, ich kann dich gar nicht zuordnen. Oder doch? Silber-orangenes Fritzz?


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Oh, ich kann dich gar nicht zuordnen. Oder doch? Silber-orangenes Fritzz?



Nein, schwarzes BMC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (7. August 2012)

Ergebnisse von Seiffen sind online


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. August 2012)

Hast du einen Link? Ich finde die HP etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig...

Wen sieht man am WE bei der Bike Attack?


----------



## wrangler89 (7. August 2012)

Bitte schön
http://www.pfadlinig.net/uploads/media/Ergebnisse-pfadlinig-enduro2012.pdf


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. August 2012)

Danke!!


----------



## erkan1984 (8. August 2012)

hat schon jemand bilder aus seiffen gefunden?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. August 2012)

FB: "Bilder und Film dauern noch etwas...denke 2 Wochen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacklord (8. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wen sieht man am WE bei der Bike Attack?


ich bin dabei, morgen gehts in die lenzerheide. 
bin auf nem schwarzen nomad unterwegs.


----------



## ewoq (8. August 2012)

dito. rad ist ja bekannt ...


----------



## bliz2z (9. August 2012)

Bin auch am Start. Grünes Nomad..


----------



## KultFAN (11. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habt ihr noch ein paar Wettkämpfe (Enduro) im September, Oktober? 

Die Specialized Series hab ich schon gespeichert. 

Gru ß


----------



## SiK (11. August 2012)

Ich fahr noch: Enduro Burnotige (B), Trailtrophy Lenzerheide (Ch), Enduro Neupré (B), King of Plose (It).
Vielleicht auch noch den letzten Lauf der Enduro Series. Damit ich auch mal was in D. gefahren bin


----------



## KultFAN (12. August 2012)

thx für Infos...


----------



## elmono (12. August 2012)

Ich habe einen Startplatz für die Bluegrass / Elsass Enduro Tour in Dabo abzugeben. Termin in der 9.9.12. War im letzten Jahr eine wirklich top organisierte Tour mit einer sehr tollen Strecke. 
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## bliz2z (12. August 2012)

Bike Attack war mal wieder top!


----------



## KultFAN (13. August 2012)

Glaub ich....wollte ich auch hin aber leider kommt n Umzug etc dazwischen!!


----------



## adrenalinmachin (13. August 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Bike Attack war mal wieder top!



WORD!
Congratz zum Top Resultat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (13. August 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Bike Attack war mal wieder top!



quali war top, rennen total assi. fazit für mich: keine massenstarts mehr. danke auch an den netten mitfahrer der mich aus der strecke getreten hat ...


----------



## elmono (13. August 2012)

ewoq schrieb:


> quali war top, rennen total assi. fazit für mich: keine massenstarts mehr. danke auch an den netten mitfahrer der mich aus der strecke getreten hat ...



Aktiv weggekickt oder bei einem Unfall?
Mit letzterem muss man ja (leider) rechnen, bei ersterem gehört dem Typen in die Eier getreten.


----------



## obolator (13. August 2012)

kennt eigentlich einer von euch die genaue Adresses vom Rennstart in Kirchberg?


----------



## ewoq (13. August 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Aktiv weggekickt oder bei einem Unfall?
> Mit letzterem muss man ja (leider) rechnen, bei ersterem gehört dem Typen in die Eier getreten.



leider aktiv. war auch nicht der eizige vorfall dieser art 

ich denke ich werde mal superenduro antesten. die quali bei der bikeattack (einzelstart mit 15sek gaps) hat mir super viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## blacklord (13. August 2012)

Die Quali mit den 15 Sekunden-Abständen habe ich auch Super gefunden, der Massenstart ist einfach ein Gemetzel, bei dem es einige wohl etwas zu ernst nehmen.
Sonst aber ein super Event, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## bliz2z (13. August 2012)

Schöne Aufnahme vom Start!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYSqSsErcGI"]Trek Bike Attack 2012 - Aerials Start (Luftaufnahmen FullHD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## elmono (14. August 2012)

ewoq schrieb:


> leider aktiv. war auch nicht der eizige vorfall dieser art
> 
> ich denke ich werde mal superenduro antesten. die quali bei der bikeattack (einzelstart mit 15sek gaps) hat mir super viel spaß gemacht.



Okay, dann fahr ich da vielleicht doch nicht mit. Überengagierte Hobby-Piloten, die ohnehin keine Chance auf Top-Platzierungen haben, sind doch echt ein Witz...

Wenn du Massenstarts noch einmal eine Chance geben solltest: Die Maxiavalanche Rennen habe ich eigentlich recht gut in Erinnerung.
Aber auch sonst gibts ja mittlerweile zahlreiche Enduro-Formate mit Einzelstarts (Elsass/Bluegrass Enduro, Superenduro, Specialized in Deutschland, etc.)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. August 2012)

blacklord schrieb:


> Die Quali mit den 15 Sekunden-Abständen habe ich auch Super gefunden, der Massenstart ist einfach ein Gemetzel, bei dem es einige wohl etwas zu ernst nehmen.
> Sonst aber ein super Event, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.



Ich finde aber, dass der Start bei der Bike Attack recht human ist... Idioten gibt es aber immer. Versteh das auch nicht... keine Top10 mehr möglich aber Plätze gut machen auf Teufel komm raus.

Finde dann eher die breiten Wirtschaftswege bei der Bike Attack bedenklich im Pulk... dort bin ich 2009 zweimal übel weggemoshed worden.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewoq (14. August 2012)

ich hatte beim start leider auch das pech das ich in der letzten reihe meines blocks stand. beim aufrücken sind mir dann erstmal alle aus dem block eins weiter hinten vollgas draufgefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

@ewoq: Nächstes Mal legen wir die Räder nebeneinander und fahren Kopf an Kopf


----------



## ewoq (15. August 2012)

evtl. montier ich das nächste mal messerklingen an den laufrädern 

fährst du zufällig superenduro in finale dieses jahr?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

Eher nicht. Nächstes Jahr evtl. Ich meld mich dann. Bist du in Kirchberg am Start? Hab mich grad angemeldet. 
Einen entspannten Massenstart gibts auch noch bei der CaiDom in Brixen am 7. Oktober!


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2012)

Massenstarts sind aus meiner Sicht nie entspannt...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Massenstarts sind aus meiner Sicht nie entspannt...



Das brauch jetzt aber keine Studie, oder?

Von der psychischen Belastung konnte ich meinen ersten Mega-Start letztes Jahr jedenfalls mit meiner aller ersten Fahrt mit Sonderrechten als Praktikant auf dem Rettungswagen vergleichen.

Bloß das man sich nirgends festhalten kann. Die pushen einen aber Hoch ohne Ende da mit diesem dämlichen Song. Genau das gleiche Chaos im Kopf gewesen.

Ohne sowas alles wäre es doch auch langweilig 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacklord (16. August 2012)

Entspannen kann man sich ja zuhause auf dem Sofa. Etwas Hektik muss ja aufkommen, aber es soll halt auch fair zu und her gehen. Überholen ok, aber nicht auf kosten der Gesundheit von anderen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (16. August 2012)

eben


----------



## S.F. (16. August 2012)

Das meinte ich ja auch gar nicht Jungs! Sich pushen und das Adrenalin vor dem Start spüren ist auch für mich toll! Aber ihr schreibt ja zum Teil selbst, dass euch die Quali mit Einzelstart besser gefallen hat! ;-)
Kenne Massenstartsituationen ja selbst aus eigener Erfahrung. Mein Kommentar bezog sich rein auf diesen Umstand. Und das braucht wirklich keine Studie!!! 
Fair geht immer vor!!!


----------



## KultFAN (16. August 2012)

so isses!


----------



## bliz2z (16. August 2012)

Wenn man ganz vorne steht ist es auch ok


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. August 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Wenn man ganz vorne steht ist es auch ok



Dann aber nicht anhalten und nach hinten gucken


----------



## SiK (17. August 2012)

Wie läuft denn das bei der CaiDOM? Le Mans Start und dann chillen alle rum oder wie? Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen. 

Habe aber auch mehr Bammel vor der DomCai am Tag davor, wenn ich das überstehe wird die Caidom ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. August 2012)

DomCai: Treten treten treten. 1800hm am Stück auf Zeit. 

CaiDom: LeMans Start, Gas geben. Und dann findet jeder seine Position und kann je nach Ambition fahren. Lief letztes Mal sehr fair.


----------



## bliz2z (17. August 2012)

Und alles mit dem gleichen Bike? Da müsste man fasst ein 140mm Trailbike nehmen..


----------



## racing_basti (17. August 2012)

Fährt zum CAIdom jemand erst am Freitagabend runter und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei? Rad muss dann keins mehr mit. Am günstigsten wäre jemand der aus Chemnitz kommt oder zumindest hier vorbeifährt. A9 wäre aber zumindest auch schon viel wert.


----------



## elmono (17. August 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Und alles mit dem gleichen Bike? Da müsste man fasst ein 140mm Trailbike nehmen..



Zur Orientierung: Bei CaiDom ists wohl recht ruppig, und die Starter die nur in dieser Kategorie unterwegs sind, fahren teilweise DH Bikes. 
Also vermutlich sogar eher das Nomad statt Turner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (17. August 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Zur Orientierung: Bei CaiDom ists wohl recht ruppig, und die Starter die nur in dieser Kategorie unterwegs sind, fahren teilweise DH Bikes.
> Also vermutlich sogar eher das Nomad statt Turner.


Ja aber wenn man den Tag vorher auf Zeit 1800hm vernichten soll, dann eher das Kleine und im DH halt etwas die saubere Linie nehmen.
Ich bin aufgrund bekannter (für manche) Umstände eh nicht dabei, Bike Attack war das letzte Event dieses Jahr .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. August 2012)

150mm Trailbike! Reifen dürfen gewechselt werden.


----------



## jan84 (17. August 2012)

Würde auch sagen je nach Gusto 140-160 mm Bike. Freue mich schon, hoffe es kommt nichts unerwartetes mehr dazwischen, Form ist erfreulich dieses Jahr . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tobiwan (20. August 2012)

Aber schön den Steuersatz drin lassen
Meine Form ist im Vergleich zum Vorjahr sogar noch schlechter - deutlich!
Wird ein riesen Spaß, das Ganze!


----------



## SiK (22. August 2012)

Ist die DomCai Strecke eigentlich wirklich "flach" und gleichmäßig? Sieht auf Tobiwans Grafik im Album ja so aus.


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (22. August 2012)

Na klar die letzten 3mal ging es immer nur 1800hm horizontal bergauf
etz mal im ernst es geht los mit 150hm fahren, dann heißt es erst mal schieben cirka 300hm, dann wieder fahren cirka 1000hm und dann wieder schieben je nach dem wie fit mann ist. Ideales Bike für sonntag ist ein DH Bike, da es da ja wesentlich mehr Punkte gibt als am Samstag für den Uphill, da es wesentlich mehr Starter am Sonntag sind.


----------



## Tobiwan (22. August 2012)

Da hast du schon Recht Bobby, aber Bikewechsel ist nicht erlaubt...
Die 1800 hm werden von den Besten in knapp unter 2 Std gefahren und auch unfitt braucht man nicht länger als 3 Std.


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (23. August 2012)

Von Bikewechsel hab Ich nix gesagt, habe jedesjahr mein DH Bike hochgewuchtet in knapp über 2 stunden, aber es lohnt sich vielleicht 10 min im uphill zu verlieren aber dafür im Downhill richtig punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## SiK (24. August 2012)

So, habe mich auch noch für den Beerfelden-Enduro angemeldet. Hoffe der wird gut.
Ist am 3.10. (Feiertag).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (24. August 2012)

Bobby Blitzer schrieb:


> Von Bikewechsel hab Ich nix gesagt, habe jedesjahr mein DH Bike hochgewuchtet in knapp über 2 stunden, aber es lohnt sich vielleicht 10 min im uphill zu verlieren aber dafür im Downhill richtig punkte zu sammeln.



Wow, du wuchtest ein DH-bike in knapp über 2 Std auf die Plose - Respekt! 
Ziehst du die Doppelbrücke per Kabelbinder runter und Dämpfer ganz hart? Was für ein Bike?
Echt Respekt!


----------



## elmono (28. August 2012)

Okay, es ist etwas weit weg. Aber wer die rund 1.400km aus NRW auf sich nehmen will, wird hier Mitte November sicher viel Spaß haben: http://dirt.mpora.com/news/the-dudes-of-hazzard-this-is-enduro-now-enduro.html

Ich hätte ja echt richtig Bock - nur nicht auf die Anfahrt...


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

Da ist fliegen ja vll schon günstiger... Aber die Typen machen schon nen coolen, lustigen Eindruck und auch die Schwester vom Joe sieht schnuckelig aus


----------



## Tobiwan (28. August 2012)

Wir können ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen...


----------



## S.F. (28. August 2012)

Bei der Schwester bin ich raus und fliegen hatt ich erst letzte Woche...
Jungs, ich bin leider für Lenzerheide raus... 
Ihr werdet mich da jetzt leider nicht antreffen.


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wir können ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen...



Kann man ja mal in Betracht ziehen, ist ja auch noch ein wenig bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. August 2012)

Wenn jemand Platz im Bus hat, steig ich gerne in den "IBC Enduro Bus nach Ft William".


----------



## S.F. (28. August 2012)

Oh Mann, wann ist das????


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

Hier gibt es mehr Infos: ist Mitte November (klingt für mich kalt und nass)

http://nofussevents.co.uk/event/The-Dudes-of-Hazzard-Enduro/2892/


----------



## mw.dd (28. August 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hier gibt es mehr Infos: ist Mitte November (klingt für mich kalt und nass)
> ...



Ich war schonmal Mitte November für ca. 24h in Fort William.

5°C, erst heftiger Regen, dann was undefiniertes zwischen Nebel und Niesel mit Sichtweite unter 5m. Wer da Rad fährt, gehört zu den wirklich Harten... Ein Vorteil hat es allerdings: praktisch kein Temperaturunterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht, d.h., man muß abends nicht noch eine warme Jacke drüberziehen 

Achso: natürlich könnte am 17/18.11.12 auch halbwegs erträgliches Wetter sein; sehr wahrscheinlich ist das aber nicht.


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

Ach, das klingt doch super


----------



## KultFAN (29. August 2012)

Beerfelden wäre ne Option. WAr schon mal einer da die letzten JAhre?


----------



## SiK (29. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bei der Schwester bin ich raus und fliegen hatt ich erst letzte Woche...
> Jungs, ich bin leider für Lenzerheide raus...
> Ihr werdet mich da jetzt leider nicht antreffen.



Was ist passiert? Und warum magst du Hannah nicht? Die is schon dufte.



KultFAN schrieb:


> Beerfelden wäre ne Option. WAr schon mal einer da die letzten JAhre?



War wohl eher tretlastig wenn ich mich richtig an die Kommentare erinnere. Gutes Training wird es allemal.


----------



## Trailst4R (29. August 2012)

Bin am überlgen ob ich das zu meinem ersten Rennen überhaupt mache 

Allerdings ist der 3.10. ein Mittwoch (gesetzl. Feiertag). Donnerstag wieder arbeiten ist dann vermutlich etwas stressig, muss ich mir noch überlegen


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Und warum magst du Hannah nicht? Die is schon dufte.




Leichte Rolle über den Lenker -> Verdacht auf Tossi 2.. 
War heute beim MRT. Bis Freitag soll die Diagnose meinem Doc vorliegen...


Und Hannah wird mich wahrscheinlich "Dad" nennen. 
Ganz abgesehen von der Pressemitteilung meiner Regierung...


----------



## tzei (30. August 2012)

Wer kommt eigentlich alles an die Trail-Trophy auf der Lenzerheide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgyibk (30. August 2012)

*Die nÃ¤chsten Enduros*:

*September:*
01. September: Easyphone Cup (Patric Maes) Enduro:  Burnontige (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15
09. September: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 #3: Dabo (Elsass, Frankreich)
14.-16. September: Trailtrophy Lenzerheide (Schweiz) - 3-Tages Enduro/AM , 4 Sessions mit 7 Zeitwertungen - http://www.trailtrophy.eu/
Vorgeschmack auf September in Kirchberg
http://www.enduroseries.net/index.p...eview_kirchberg-2&catid=11&Itemid=101&lang=de
*September:*
01. September: Easyphone Cup (Patric Maes) Enduro:  Burnontige (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=15
09. September: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012 #3: Dabo (Elsass, Frankreich)
14.-16. September: Trailtrophy Lenzerheide (Schweiz) - 3-Tages Enduro/AM , 4 Sessions mit 7 Zeitwertungen - http://www.trailtrophy.eu/

*Vorgeschmack auf September in Kirchberg 15./16.*

http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?lang=de (Teaser )

..*Ã¼berarbeiteter/verbesserter Modus* fÃ¼r die Schnellen (first/first)
.. *5 Stages gewertet *- kurze stramme Anstiege -   lange,flotte Abfahrten 
.. *in den Transferetappen* ist es mÃ¶glich, andere Teilnehmer zu Ã¼berholen
..*Beibehaltung/Verbesserung * des EnduroSpirits durch Teambuilding .
. .*2 Lifte als Aufstiegshilfe. *
... Gesamt âUphillâ 800Hm â Gesamt âDownhillâ 2300 Hm ) .


----------



## wrangler89 (31. August 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand bilder aus seiffen gefunden?



sind jetzte drin..


----------



## mw.dd (31. August 2012)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> sind jetzte drin..



Link?


----------



## wrangler89 (31. August 2012)

hier:
http://foto-deluxe.fotoportopro.de/gallery.php?gallery=efb9d7cbe03801a4

alle Rennen von den Kids über Enduro bis zum Marathon

Gruß
Volker


----------



## KultFAN (2. September 2012)

Sind einige von euch in Belgien oder Frankreich?


----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2012)

Wer geht denn nach Kirchberg? Im Moment sind nicht mal 100 Fahrer gemeldet ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. September 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Top 100 fahren


----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2012)

Oh, dann muss ich da hin - könnte mein bestes Ergebnis werden


----------



## SiK (2. September 2012)

tzei schrieb:


> Wer kommt eigentlich alles an die Trail-Trophy auf der Lenzerheide?



Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. September 2012)

Gehört dann wohl in´s Programm für 2013:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=0I5WXkbOzSA&NR=1


----------



## fknobel (3. September 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Frage bzw. Angebot... hat noch jemand einen Platz fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckfahrt fÃ¼r Mich, mein Bike und mein GepÃ¤ck am Montag den 17.09. von der Trailtropy nach DÃ¼sseldorf? 
Alternativ wÃ¤re ich bereit jemanden mit hin und zurÃ¼ck zu nehmenâ¦ gerne auch von wo anders wenn es auf dem Weg liegt.

Hintergrund der frage ist der, das ich und mein Aachner Kumpel getrennt fahren mÃ¼ssen. Weil er im Anschluss weiter nach Finale fÃ¤hrt. So mit kÃ¶nnten wir Theoretisch zusammen hinfahren, aber ich mÃ¼sste halt dann irgendwie wieder zurÃ¼ck kommen. Alternative wÃ¤re halt mit zwei Autos von Aachen aus fahren... was irgendwie behÃ¤mmert wÃ¤re. Da aktuell aber alles da nach aussieht, hÃ¤tte ich noch einen Platz im Auto und aufem BiketrÃ¤ger frei! Abholung in DÃ¼sseldorf und nÃ¤herer Umgebung bzw. auf dem Weg von Aachen zur Lenzerheide wÃ¤re kein Problem.

EinschrÃ¤nkung... ich fahr schon am Mittwoch Vormittag hin und erst am Montag zurÃ¼ck. Montags idealerweise irgendwann mittags, da wir eventuell noch ne runde Biken wollten. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Florian


----------



## Freakozead (4. September 2012)

Hey!
Ich suche eine mitfahrgelegenheit aus der Gegend Duisburg Bocholt, Wesel zum enduro rennen in Treuchtlingen! Wie sieht es da mit Leuten aus aus meiner Region, habt ihr noch Platz frei, wenn überhaupt jemand fährt? 
Ich könnte suche ine gewisse Strecke mit dem Zug gen Süden fahren oder so, bräuchte aber jmd der mich und mein Bike den Großteil der Strecke mitnimmt, sonst wird es leider nichts zeitlich gesehen...
Greetz, Freako!


----------



## DC. (5. September 2012)

Für Beerfelden hab ich mich angemeldet. Mit der Trailtrophy klappts wohl leider nicht. Werde lieber gucken das ich noch was mitfahre was nicht so weit weg ist.


----------



## rossihoney (10. September 2012)

Es sind noch mal 50 Startplaetze fuer das CAIdom verfuegbar! Schreibt euch schnell ein, die Warteliste war endlos! www.caidom.it


----------



## obolator (11. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei in Kirchberg. Hoffedass Wetter macht uns keinen Stress.Werd vorsichtshalber schon mal die MM aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschratt (14. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

am 22.09.2012 findet das 2. MTB Enduro Rennen in Geschwenda / Thüringen statt. Es gibt 3 Etappen mit begrenzter Starterzahl von 50 Fahrern.
Alle Infos hier

Wird klein aber fein...


----------



## wrangler89 (15. September 2012)

Sch....wieder zu spät angesagt...Könnt ihr das nicht etwas eher bringen?


----------



## Benjamin13 (17. September 2012)

KIRCHBERG...mit Abstand das beste Rennen der Deutschen Serie....in Österreich


----------



## georgyibk (17. September 2012)

Benjamin13 schrieb:


> KIRCHBERG...mit Abstand das beste Rennen der Deutschen Serie....in Österreich



...vielen Dank!
...was hat Dir so getaugt?
...wir können Lob sehr gut aushalten.
Georgy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. September 2012)

Georgy: Gut organisiert, gute Strecken (Stage 3  ),Essensgutscheine  Vielen Dank!


----------



## SiK (17. September 2012)

Trailtrophy Lenzerheide war auch bombe gut. Geile Strecken, gutes Wetter, nette Atmosphäre ... "alles TipTop" wie die Schweizer sagen würden.


----------



## kinschman (18. September 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Trailtrophy Lenzerheide war auch bombe gut. Geile Strecken, gutes Wetter, nette Atmosphäre ... "alles TipTop" wie die Schweizer sagen würden.



jepp, da kann ich zustimmen - war echt super!!
nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## erkan1984 (19. September 2012)

CAIDom ich komme, durfte dank der nachträglich freigegebenen Startplätze mich auch anmelden.
Weis vielleicht einer Bescheid, was es mit dem ärztlichen Attest auf sich hat, muss da was bestimmtes drin stehen, oder ist das nur allgemein, dass ich keine Herzfehler o.ä. hab?


----------



## rall (20. September 2012)

Hi! 

Ich habe noch einen Startplatz für das Vogesen-Bluegrass-Endurorennen am Sonntag, 23.September in Hericourt weiterzugeben - ich kann nicht starten, die Startplätze sind aber nicht leicht zu bekommen... 

Einfach per PN melden

Gruß 

Philipp


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> CAIDom ich komme, durfte dank der nachträglich freigegebenen Startplätze mich auch anmelden.
> Weis vielleicht einer Bescheid, was es mit dem ärztlichen Attest auf sich hat, muss da was bestimmtes drin stehen, oder ist das nur allgemein, dass ich keine Herzfehler o.ä. hab?



Bei der Bluegrass Serie reichte ein Attest vom deutschen Arzt auf dem vermerkt war "is able to participate in Mountainbike Contests".

Die Italiener sind meines Wissens bei der Superenduro-Serie pingeliger. Da brauchst du ein Attest vom Doc in Italien.
Was sagt denn die Webseite der CAI dom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (20. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bei der Bluegrass Serie reichte ein Attest vom deutschen Arzt auf dem vermerkt war "is able to participate in Mountainbike Contests".
> 
> *Die Italiener sind meines Wissens bei der Superenduro-Serie pingeliger*. Da brauchst du ein Attest vom Doc in Italien.
> Was sagt denn die Webseite der CAI dom?


 
Das bekommst du doch sicher von Dr. Michele Ferrari.


----------



## KultFAN (26. September 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

einer von euch in Treuchtlingen am Start?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. September 2012)

Jo!


----------



## duke83 (26. September 2012)

ich auch...erstes Rennen überhaupt...ma schaun wie ich abkack


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (26. September 2012)

Trailtropy war top. Treuchtlingen wird noch besser! Leute meldet euch an, bin am Sonntag mal in der Gegend um Treuchtlingen 8 Stunden mit ein Paar Locals gefahren, und Ich kann euch sagen die haben da Supi trails.
Caidom hat die letzten Jahre ein normales Attest vom Hausarzt gelangt. Hauptsache die haben was schriftliches mit Stempel vom Arzt.


----------



## KultFAN (26. September 2012)

Brauch ich n Attest für Treuchtlingen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. September 2012)

Normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (27. September 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Brauch ich n Attest für Treuchtlingen?



Ne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wir sind doch alle Topfit


----------



## KultFAN (27. September 2012)

ja äh logooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (28. September 2012)

Ist einer von euch schon Freitags da? Hoffe, dass ich das auch zeitlich etc so hin bekomme, dann würde ich versuchen Freitags anzureisen.


----------



## duke83 (28. September 2012)

ich würd zwar gern, kann aber leider erst Samstag früh anreisen weil ich Freitag zu lang arbeiten muss :/


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. September 2012)

Geplant ist Freitag abend, denn das Training am Samstag ist meistens so viel, dass es kanpp wird, wenn man erst Samstag anreist.


----------



## KultFAN (28. September 2012)

Wäre klasse wenn wir die STrecke zusammen abgehen, -fahren könnten....versuche Freitag gegen Mittags da zu sein.


----------



## duke83 (28. September 2012)

Naja...das Training geht ja erst ab 12Uhr los (laut Zeitplan) und nach meinem Plan bin ich bis ca. 10-11 Uhr in Treuchtlingen...is zwar kein unbedingt entspannter Start ins Training, sollte aber noch gehen hoff ich.

btw...weiß jemand ob man den Pumptrack auch im Training fahren kann/darf...hatte nämlich noch nie die Gelegenheit überhaupt einen zu fahren und der wird ja als Stage gewertet...ergo schlecht für mich ^^


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. September 2012)

@KultFAN: Frag bei der Rennleitung nach den Startnummern von den Jungs aus Bayreuth und such uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. September 2012)

Das  Video[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UdyIBRRaAY&feature=share&list=UUpl2hKNAPxkOgrI-M9BRg9w"]TRAILTROPHY 2012 - Lenzerheide - YouTube[/nomedia] ist online.

Die ersten Fotos ebenfalls.

Jetzt bin ich noch zusätzlich angep... dass ich zu Hause bleiben musste.
So ein geiles Wetter!
Dafür ist euch das Fun-RidersChaosGateDirectorTeam erspart geblieben....


----------



## KultFAN (30. September 2012)

ich muss wieder in die  Berge... Geiles Video!


----------



## 4Seasons (1. Oktober 2012)

Kann jemand schon etwas genaueres über die Stages in Treuchtlingen sagen?
Da ich aus beruflichen Gründen erst Sonntag anreisen kann, wirds wohl nix mit dem Training. Sind da Sachen (Drops, Doubles) dabei, die man vorher unbedingt mal gesehen haben sollte oder kann man alles ungesehen fahren?


----------



## S.F. (1. Oktober 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> ich muss wieder in die  Berge... Geiles Video!



Frag mich mal....


----------



## KultFAN (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bring dir was mit..was Spannendes und was zum Spielen, und Schokolade....!

Im Winter gehts für dich doch schon wieder auf die Piste


----------



## Captain_bash (1. Oktober 2012)

In Treuchtlingen bin ich auch am Start, auch erstes Rennen.

Sagt mal ist es eig zu hart mit nem 17,8kg Freerider anzutreten? hab vorne 120-160 und hinten 180, aber extrem antriebsneutral (Corsair Maelstrom).
Trainiert bin ich jetzt nicht so.. bin aber auch mal mit nem Voltage fr 50km durchn Odenwlad gefahren und s ging auch.


----------



## KultFAN (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch mit nem Freerider am Start..wird schon! Einfach reintreten....


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (2. Oktober 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Bin auch mit nem Freerider am Start..wird schon! Einfach reintreten....



Ich komm mit meinem Dh Bike Lapierre 2011.Vorne ein 34er Kettenblatt, da komm Ich alle Anstiege  hoch, und in Berg runter laß ichs damit richtig fliegen. Die Strecken sind eher Steil, also wenig zu Treten.


----------



## KultFAN (3. Oktober 2012)

Sooo....


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Oktober 2012)

nur so am Rande CAIDOM war MEGA!!!
Ich war wohl der einzige bekloppte, der da mit nem 150mm Hardtail runter ist, aber naja...
nächstes Jahr Wieder...
Und die bezeichnung als Enduro  ist für das CAIDOM sehr grenzwertig, 
Heavy-Enduro-Medium-Freeride-Dowhill-Light-bis-Medium triffts wohl eher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2012)

Deshalb wird das ja vom Veranstalter auch als DH Marathon bezeichnet...


----------



## rossihoney (9. Oktober 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> nur so am Rande CAIDOM war MEGA!!!
> Ich war wohl der einzige bekloppte, der da mit nem 150mm Hardtail runter ist, aber naja...
> nächstes Jahr Wieder...
> Und die bezeichnung als Enduro  ist für das CAIDOM sehr grenzwertig,
> Heavy-Enduro-Medium-Freeride-Dowhill-Light-bis-Medium triffts wohl eher...



Danke fuer die Blumen! Enduro race wurde es von MBMagazin umschrieben um die Testival besucher nicht zu sehr abzuschrecken. Freeride Marathon trifft wohl eher zu. 
Die DH-Strecke hat's in sich und so solls auch bleiben. That's the spirit!


----------



## jan84 (9. Oktober 2012)

@erkan: nen kumpel war auch mit nem chameleon unterwegs. 

Der Caidom ist einfach ein geiler Event, für meinen Geschmack der Beste den ich in der "Richtung" (DH-/Fr-Marathon, Enduro, Abfahrt-ausdauer-gedöns,...) kenne. Ist vom Charakter her halt mittlerweile schon ne lange DH-Strecke ohne nennenswerte Sprünge. Finde es besonders gut, dass die Strecke durch die relativ "geringe" Geschwindigkeit und den Waldboden meistens nicht allzu gefährlich ist wenn mans z.B. mim Megavalanche vergleicht...
Orga war dieses Jahr wie immer super, Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht und das Testival als "Drumherum" war auch nett. Einzig nen eindeutigeres Startsignal hätte ich toll gefunden (nehmt nächstes Jahr wieder nen Startschuss, Leuchtkugel oÄ), war ne dunstige Angelegenheit . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier gibts die ersten Bilder:

http://lnx.visionphoto.it/visionPHOTOgallery/thumbnails.php?album=22

Gibts noch mehr?


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Oktober 2012)

Caidom war wieder mal sehr, sehr nett - schön war auch dass es Minion-Wetter war - das macht den Verlust von Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kette erträglich. Und Ersatz kam heute schon per Post  I love it!

@ Jan: Was soll denn diese Signatur???


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2012)

Was haste denn angestellt?


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was haste denn angestellt?



Bin Rad gefahren 
... und hab mich ein Stück nach der Lifttrasse langgemacht - nix wildes, nur ne kleine Bodenprobe. Danach war das Schaltauge abgerissen. Also mach ich einen auf Single-Speeder und schalte die Kette über das große Blatt und rolle weiter - sollte ja gehen. Bei der Wiese zur Liftstation bremsts dann hinten ziemlich wild und die Kette zeigt sich ziemlich verspannt und verklemmt - ja, damit war dann alles kaputt. Hab die Kette dann aufgemacht und bin runtergerollt bzw. gelaufen, was gerade unten deutlich anstrengender als biken war.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh man! Naja, that's racing!


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> [...]
> @ Jan: Was soll denn diese Signatur???



ochhh ähmm... ja... 


ontopic:
Ich hätte nach Treuchtlingen am Samstag morgen noch 2 Plätze im Auto ab RheinMain frei (A5 runter, A6 rüber). Rückfahrt halt Sonntag abend. Falls jemand interesse hat, melden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (12. Oktober 2012)

wenigstens einmal bin ich auf Local`s Sonnenseite: drei Abfahrten des Treuchtlinger Endurorides kann ich vom Bürofenster aus in der Ferne  sehen


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (12. Oktober 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> wenigstens einmal bin ich auf Local`s Sonnenseite: drei Abfahrten des Treuchtlinger Endurorides kann ich vom Bürofenster aus in der Ferne  sehen



Wenn uns der Heimvorteil soviel bringt ist das Podium schon fast voll


----------



## ragazza (12. Oktober 2012)

Bobby Blitzer schrieb:


> Wenn uns der Heimvorteil soviel bringt ist das Podium schon fast voll



....allein mir fehlt der Mut zum Sprung..........


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2012)

ist das wirklich so, dass es dort wieder nur reine bergab wertungen gibt?
frage mich immer wieder warum. soll nur die streckenbeschaffenheit den unterschied zum downhill ausmachen?
 ist es um mehr Anmeldungen zu kriegen?


----------



## ragazza (13. Oktober 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so, dass es dort wieder nur reine bergab wertungen gibt?
> frage mich immer wieder warum. soll nur die streckenbeschaffenheit den unterschied zum downhill ausmachen?
> ist es um mehr Anmeldungen zu kriegen?



ist leider wirklich so. Hab grade eben drüber diskutiert. Würde man die komplette Runde vielleicht drei- oder viermal nehmen (90 oder 120km) wärs ein ganz toller technischer Marathon, wie er fast nirgends im Mittelgebirge geboten wird. Aber ohne Uphillzeitnahme....sehr komisch. Ich fahr trotzdem mit, allein schon aus Neugierde wie die Downhillcracks die Sache angehen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Oktober 2012)

Muss ja nicht gleich ein Endurothon werden. Einfach die Wertung über die gesamte Strecke. Auch wenn es nur 3 Anstiege a 500m wären. Was ist daran Enduro wenn ich mit einem 180mm Freerider Bergauf schieben darf...........Brauch ich kein 160mm Rad. 
Egal........bin ja jetzt doch nicht dabei......schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxArtusxx (15. Oktober 2012)

Enduroserie in Treuchtlingen war richtig gut! Danke an alle Beteiligten, wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## duke83 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...auch wenn mein Ergebnis mehr als nur schlecht war ^^
Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens worauf ich mein Training die nächsten Monate ausrichten muss


----------



## ragazza (15. Oktober 2012)

ich fand die Veranstaltung echt klasse, mir war nur ein wenig kalt. Als Marathonfreak bin ich Pausen nicht gewohnt, auch mit der langen Wartezeit hatte ich Probleme, ich hatte nur Verpflegung für 1,5 h mit, war dann schon fast unterzuckert.
Die Veranstalter waren super, vielleicht sollten sie das nächte mal den Zuschauern ein paar Tips mit geben, die waren oft etwas ratlos.
Die Bestzeiten der vorderen Teilnehmer haben mich blass werden lassen, hätte nicht gedacht, daß man sowas so schnell fahren kann. Großer Respekt. Schade,daß ich die Schnellen selbst nicht gesehen habe.

Nächstes Jahr wieder, auf jeden Fall


----------



## much175 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,
gibt es schon einen Sammelfred über Endurorennen im nächsten Jahr? (mit den ganzen kleinen Veranstaltungen mit ca. 50 Teilnehmern und weniger)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, deswegen bitte per PN 

ride on


----------



## Trailst4R (16. Oktober 2012)

Ziemlich weit, aber 2013 und sieht echt gut aus 

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/2013-gravity-enduro-ireland-events/


----------



## Captain_bash (17. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es von Treuchtlingen noch mehr bilder als die  ca. 60 hier im IBC?
ich hätte schwören können, dass ich bei meinen Stürzen mehrmals photographiert worden bin.


----------



## duke83 (17. Oktober 2012)

Captain_bash schrieb:


> Gibt es von Treuchtlingen noch mehr bilder als die  ca. 60 hier im IBC?
> ich hätte schwören können, dass ich bei meinen Stürzen mehrmals photographiert worden bin.



nicht nur du 

aber ich hab noch nichtmal die 60 Bilder gefunden...


----------



## Captain_bash (17. Oktober 2012)

voilà: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/g/225

Tja ich hab mich wohl fahrtechnisch und konditionel völlig überschätzt, naja aus Fehlern lernt man. Nächstes Jahr mach ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs, wird Kondition aufgebaut und werden gescheite Reifen gekauft.


----------



## duke83 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir die Strecken auch etwas einfacher vorgestellt, vor allem Stage 3 & 4 waren schon recht krass, vor allem bei dem Matsch ^^
Aber so weiß ich wenigstens was ich bis zum Auftaktrennen nächstes Jahr zu tun habe


----------



## Captain_bash (17. Oktober 2012)

jo da kann ich dir nur beipflichten, stage 4 hat mir durch meine stürze am meisten spaß gemacht.

Hab hier viele bilder gefunden:
http://bildshop.extreme-pics.de/gallery/Specialized-Enduro-Series-Treuchtlingen/pages/1/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (17. Oktober 2012)

Eh Tom, mach mal den 2013er Thread auf! Ich will für nächste Saison planen .
Nächstes Jahr werd ich die Massenstartrennen auslassen..


----------



## KultFAN (17. Oktober 2012)

Treuchtlingen war cool!

Hoffe nächste Saison kann ich n bisschen mehr planen und starten...


----------



## duke83 (18. Oktober 2012)

Captain_bash schrieb:


> Hab hier viele bilder gefunden:
> http://bildshop.extreme-pics.de/gallery/Specialized-Enduro-Series-Treuchtlingen/pages/1/



Top 
Da is genau das Bild dabei was ich gesucht hab...schau nichtmal ganz so doof drauf wie erwartet


----------



## zingel (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus!

In den Kaufberatungsabteilungen sind meist nicht die aktiven, 
konkurenzfähigen Racer, doch genau die brauch ich für eine 
kurze Beratung bzgl. meines neuen Fahrwerks. 

Hier sind die richtigen Leute, aber der falsche Thread - sorry!
Ich machs kurz:

- Fahrergewicht ausgerüstet 75kg
- Fahrstil/technik XC Racer
- Alutech Fanes Pinion AM mit Monarch Plus -> 160mm
- Revelation RTC3 für 650B -> 150mm
- dampfende Hänse 650B


Frage: Bin ich mit der Revelation bei den Veranstaltungen in 
diesem Thread untermotorisiert?

Damit das hier nicht zum Beratungsthread wird, gerne Antwort 
per PN oder einen Verweis zu einer kompetenten Beraterecke.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Eh Tom, mach mal den 2013er Thread auf! Ich will für nächste Saison planen .
> Nächstes Jahr werd ich die Massenstartrennen auslassen..



Dafür


----------



## elmono (18. Oktober 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Eh Tom, mach mal den 2013er Thread auf! Ich will für nächste Saison planen .
> Nächstes Jahr werd ich die Massenstartrennen auslassen..



Auch dafür! 
Werde zwar, aus gleichen Gründen wie bei dir in diesem Jahr, nicht so viele Events bestreiten können, aber bin jetzt schon wieder heiß wie Frittenfett. 



zingel schrieb:


> Frage: Bin ich mit der Revelation bei den Veranstaltungen in
> diesem Thread untermotorisiert?



Ich würde mal sagen: Hängt von deinem Geschmack und deiner Fahrtechnik ab. Dieses Jahr bin ich selbst auch die Revelation gefahren, allerdings mit 26", und hätte mir schon gelegentlich eine steifere Gabel gewünscht. 
Probiers aber doch einfach aus, wenn du das Material ohnehin schon hast. Umrüsten kannst du nach einigen Erfahrungen immer noch.


----------



## ragazza (18. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> In den Kaufberatungsabteilungen sind meist nicht die aktiven,
> konkurenzfähigen Racer, doch genau die brauch ich für eine
> ...



du willst XC mit 160mm fahren ????? Das versteht kein Mensch, sorry


----------



## zingel (18. Oktober 2012)

nein.
wenn du meinen ganzen Beitrag zitierst, dann lies ihn auch komplett durch.


----------



## S.F. (18. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> nein.
> wenn du meinen ganzen Beitrag zitierst, dann lies ihn auch komplett durch.



Jetzt hab dich nicht so! Ich hab auch kurz gezuckt... 

Ich würde auch sagen: Ausprobieren! 
Hoffe du fährst für deine XC Fahrtechnik aber keinen 120er Vorbau auf der Fanes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (19. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> nein.
> wenn du meinen ganzen Beitrag zitierst, dann lies ihn auch komplett durch.



das Rad ist denke ich Potent genug dazu dir bei einigen Veranstaltungen dich mit spass bis zum Ziel zu tragen. ob es auch dir spass macht hängt im wesentlichen von der dicke deiner Eier und liebe zum fliegen  und technischem Terrain ab...
zumindest bei der Veranstaltungen die ich kenne.


----------



## zingel (19. Oktober 2012)

ich fahr nur noch bei den oldschoolbikes 120er Vorbauten 
Das Alutech kriegt nen 50er.

ja ich versuch jetzt wie geplant die Revelation. Wenn mir
hier jemand strikte davon abgeraten hätte, dann hätt ich's
mir nochmals überlegt.
Aber das Bike wird mit Pinion und Reverb, etc. schon genügend schwer!
...allerdings mit idealem Schwerpunkt und maximal wenig ungefederter Masse.

danke für die Antworten! 


reicht ne Woche kein Sex und ein Redbull für dicke Eier und Flügel..?


----------



## bliz2z (19. Oktober 2012)

Bzgl. der Revelation, kommt ganz auf das Rennen/die Strecke an würde ich sagen. Trailtrophy bin ich z.B. mit der 32er Fox mit 150mm super dabei gewesen. Bike Attack oder Mega hingegen würde ich mir mit der kleinen Gabel nicht geben.
Ich sage für 70% der Rennen ist die Gabel vielleicht nicht optimal aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Wenn du auf Resultat fährst, bist du mit der kleien Gabel besser dabei als mit einer grossen schweren 180er Totem z.B.


----------



## juweb (19. Oktober 2012)

Termine 2013 (Planungsstadium, Änderungen möglich)

27.04. Treuchtlingen 
22.06. Mad East Altenberg/Geising
27./28.7. Kronplatz Enduro 
13.-15.09. Trail Trophy Lenzerheide


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

Trailtrophy? Woher hast du denn den Termin? Wurde der schon in Lenzerheide bekanntgegeben?


----------



## Bobby Blitzer (19. Oktober 2012)

Rate dir komplett von der Revelation ab, hol dir lieber ne Fox 34 oder ne Bos.

Ist natürlich auch ne Geldfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke Juweb, dann mach ich die 2013er Büchse mal auf


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

Sauber Tom!  
Warst Du Treuchtlingen?


----------



## elmono (19. Oktober 2012)

Bobby Blitzer schrieb:


> Rate dir komplett von der Revelation ab, hol dir lieber ne Fox 34 oder ne Bos.
> 
> Ist natürlich auch ne Geldfrage.



Na jetzt bin ich aber mal schwer gespannt, was eine Fox so deutlich besser kann? Und seit wann BOS eine 150mm Gabel im Programm hat?


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

Tech Thread bitte hier oder hier diskutieren!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2012)

Aus dem Gesichtsbuch:

"Hallo ihr Pedalritter.

Zum Saisonabschluss gibt's eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dem MTB. Wir wollen die Trails rund um die Wartburg und den Rennsteig unter die Stollen nehmen.
Damit der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt und der sportliche Ehrgeiz vor dem Winterschlaf bewart wird, haben wir auch zwei Kuckucksuhren am Start... Klar soweit?
Unterwegs gibt's auch die Möglichkeit für einen kleinen Imbiss. Die Länge der Tour beträgt so um die 20 - 25 km.
Wir hoffen, euch nochmal hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken zu können.

!Achtung!
Da wir nur zwei "Guides" haben, können maximal 50 Leute mitfahren!
Also wer zuerst kommt, fährt zuerst...
Bei 50 Zusagen ist Schluss!


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit."

Wird bestimmt eine nette Fahrradtour ins Blaue.


----------



## elmono (19. Oktober 2012)

Wann und wo (Treffpunkt) wären noch interessant.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag, 25.11.12 10:00 in 99817 Eisenach auf dem Toom-Parkplatz.


----------



## elmono (20. Oktober 2012)

Schade, eine Woche zu spät. Bin die Woche davor in der Gegend. Viel Spaß!


----------



## SiK (21. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sauber Tom!
> Warst Du Treuchtlingen?



Ne hab CaiDom/DomCai und Treuchtlingen geschwänzt. Hab seit Sept. nen neuen Job und komm jetzt erstmal nicht mehr vor 9 aus dem Büro, ergo auch keine Zeit mehr zum Trainieren. Nächste Saison dann


----------



## jan84 (21. Oktober 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Ne hab CaiDom/DomCai und Treuchtlingen geschwänzt. Hab seit Sept. nen neuen Job und komm jetzt erstmal nicht mehr vor 9 aus dem Büro, ergo auch keine Zeit mehr zum Trainieren. Nächste Saison dann



Mein Beileid .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (21. Oktober 2012)

mal gerade gaaaanz was anderes....aber hier sind ja die leute die viel in der welt rumkommen und evt. die infos haben die ich brauch:

welche trailbau-firma hat den bikepark in lenzerheide gebaut (also ab rothorn-mittelstation) ??
die anlieger dort sind so ziemlich das beste was ich bislang gefahren bin 

gibt es entsprechende firmen die ihr empfehlen könnt (kommt mir nicht mit diddie schneider - dem seine trails sind ja eher mäßig designt).

danke schonmal!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst Mittelstation-Talstation, oder?


----------



## kinschman (21. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Du meinst Mittelstation-Talstation, oder?



jo! 

der obere teil bzw. die tba-strecke ist ja eher ein krampf


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Oktober 2012)

Der Krampf an der TBA Strecke ist eigentlich Talstation-Ziel.


----------



## S.F. (21. Oktober 2012)

Tom:  Ough... ja, zu Beginn muss man meist erst einmal richtig reinhalten! Viel Erfolg!!!

Kinschman: Frag mal bei Michelle Schierle von bike-explorer in Parpan. Die könnte das wissen.

Was ist mit Styles? Ich finde der macht auch einen guten Job!


----------



## kinschman (21. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tom:  Ough... ja, zu Beginn muss man meist erst einmal richtig reinhalten! Viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Kinschman: Frag mal bei Michelle Schierle von bike-explorer in Parpan. Die könnte das wissen.
> 
> Was ist mit Styles? Ich finde der macht auch einen guten Job!



danke!
stimmt...bike-explorer sollten das wissen 
der florian wollte auch nochmal beim tobi(woggon) anfragen.

styles macht auf jeden fall einen guten job!! aus so nem kleinen hang soviel rauszuholen - respekt 
grund der fragerei:
wir hätten da in absehbarer zukunft bedarf in AC


----------



## S.F. (21. Oktober 2012)

Cool!

bikeprojects betreut zum teil ja auch gerade diverse Streckenbauten, die aber, ähnlich der TT, eher im Endurosegment.

Bei den Lenz-Trails kann man sich ja auch zumindest mal orientieren, wenn es um Kurvenradius, -überhöhung und Hangneigung geht.

Ist ja auch immer einne Frage von Budget und Kosten. Werdet ihr EU Unterstützt?


----------



## kinschman (21. Oktober 2012)

über eine eu-unterstützung wurde -glaub ich- noch nicht diskutiert....aber wäre ja eine überdenkenswerte option.
ansonsten wir das projekt fremdfinanziert...aber da möchte ich mich auch nicht zu weit mit infos aus dem fenster lehnen...ist ja auch nicht unbedingt der richtige thread dafür 

jo, also - wenn noch wer fähige trailbaufirmen kennt - sagt bescheid!


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Dezember 2012)

gibts schon eine entsprechende übersicht für 2013?
EDIT: gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. Dezember 2012)

Falls sich das noch wer fragt, hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=604054

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KultFAN (27. Dezember 2012)

Da hat sich einer aber Mühe gegeben!!


----------

